# Golf Monthly Top 100 No. 1....... Turnberry March 2018



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Morning all,

Much talked about recently on the forum as its gone to Number 1 in the rankings so I thought we better had start getting something booked.

Yes its over a year away but its the only way we can get a group deal.

Saturday 17th March 2018
Sunday 18th March 2018

Yes its a weekend so no annual leave required for most.

1 round Ailsa course (re designed 2015-2016)
1 round Kintyre course (re designed 2016-2017)

Bed and breakfast

Breakfast is in the main hotel

Accommodation is stopping over in the Lodges for one night (twin rooms)

http://www.trumpturnberry.com/family-self-catering

Now the green fee for the Ailsa course in March 2018 is going to be Â£135 on its own and if you want to go a month later then the package price is a whopping Â£565.

We have managed to secure a price for us all for a bargain for 2 rounds and 1 night bed and breakfast.

*Â£199*


Its a small deposit to commit to the trip. Â£20 (NON REFUNDABLE) before the end of January and then


Â£50 before the end of August 2017

Â£50 before the end of October 2017

Â£79 by the end of January 2018

 I have done this so we are not constantly asking you all for money before the Sunningdale trip.

Deposit to me on this occasion glynroddy@gmail.com is my PayPal and I can send over bank details if needed. Scott has enough to do with the Sunningdale trip.


We have 40 spaces so far and I imagine they could fill up.


We realise its a year away and not everyone can commit that far in advance but groups deals for big meets are not easy to book for the best courses and we don't want to clash with the H4H day in September so this year isn't an option.


Thanks

Glyn Peter and Scott.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

List so far.....

Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Dando


----------



## Val (Jan 13, 2017)

I'll ping money over the weekend bud, in with a deposit but will confirm later in the year 100% once I know I wont have a date clash.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Dando
Val
Odvan
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss
Bluewolf
DaveMc
StuC
2blue
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Val said:



			I'll ping money over the weekend bud, in with a deposit but will confirm later in the year 100% once I know I wont have a date clash.
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate, I really need 100% confirmations asap.

Ta


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 13, 2017)

PM'd you mate.


----------



## Val (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No probs mate, I really need 100% confirmations asap.

Ta
		
Click to expand...

The minute I know, you'll know and hopefully sooner rather than later.


----------



## moogie (Jan 13, 2017)

L Q

Struggling to copy and paste on this stupid phone mate 

Could you add
Moogie
Richy

Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Dando
Val
Odvan
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss
Bluewolf
DaveMc
StuC
2blue
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk
Moogie
Richy


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

moogie said:



			L QStruggling to copy and paste on this stupid phone mate Could you addMoogieRichyThanks
		
Click to expand...

Done Bri :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Dando
Val
Odvan
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss
Bluewolf
DaveMc
StuC
2blue
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Moogie
Ricky
Huds1475


----------



## Robobum (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Dando
Val
Odvan
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss
Bluewolf
DaveMc
StuC
2blue
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk
Moogie
Richy
Robobum


----------



## moogie (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Done Bri :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Thanks Glyn


----------



## DRW (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Dando
Val
Odvan
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss
Bluewolf
DaveMc
StuC
2blue
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk
Moogie
Richy
Robobum
Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams


----------



## Region3 (Jan 13, 2017)

I think the list got messed up a bit. I think it's right now.

Assuming non forumers with previous are ok to sign up, I've sent you Â£60.


Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Dando
Val
Odvan
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss
Bluewolf
DaveMc
StuC
2blue
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk
Moogie
Richy
Huds1475
Robobum
Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams
Region3
R3 (Andy)
R3 (Nigel)


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Dando
Val
Odvan
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss
Bluewolf
DaveMc
StuC
2blue
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk
Moogie
Richy
Huds1475
Robobum
Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams
Region3
R3 (Andy)
R3 (Nigel)
Anotherdouble


----------



## wookie (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Dando
Val
Odvan
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss
Bluewolf
DaveMc
StuC
2blue
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk
Moogie
Richy
Huds1475
Robobum
Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams
Region3
R3 (Andy)
R3 (Nigel)
Anotherdouble
wookie


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Dando
Val
Odvan
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss
Bluewolf
DaveMc
StuC
2blue
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk
Moogie
Richy
Huds1475
Robobum
Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams
Region3
R3 (Andy)
R3 (Nigel)
Anotherdouble
wookie
Paperboy


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 13, 2017)

This one is filling up in a hurry, isn't it?

Lincoln Quaker
Liverbirdie
Birchy
Dando
Val
Odvan
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss
Bluewolf
DaveMc
StuC
2blue
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk
Moogie
Richy
Huds1475
Robobum
Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams
Region3
R3 (Andy)
R3 (Nigel)
Anotherdouble
wookie
Paperboy
Oxfordcomma


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			This one is filling up in a hurry, isn't it?

No idea why Ben 

Click to expand...

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie
Richy
Huds1475 Â£20 paid 
Robobum
Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie
Paperboy
 Oxfordcomma


Thanks all so far


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams
		
Click to expand...

Darren,

Its fine as it is, he doesn't need to log in. :thup:


----------



## IanM (Jan 13, 2017)

Can you count me in? ...I am on a funny machine today so limited in what I can do


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 13, 2017)

tempted


----------



## IanM (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
 Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
 Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie
Richy
Huds1475 Â£20 paid 
Robobum
Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie
Paperboy
 Oxfordcomma
IanM


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 13, 2017)

Really tempted, especially at that price. 

but how are people going to get there? I'm based in East Sussex. Are people flying, driving?

thanks,


----------



## DRW (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Darren,

Its fine as it is, he doesn't need to log in. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

He wont believe it when I mention it to him,

A great opportunity, thank you.

Nickjrose51 aka Mister 4 pointer, I will be driving up there and would be happy for you to jump in our van. If you only want to drive half way you are more than welcome to park up at ours and jump in the van with me and Adam.(be one long journey for you in total). Would also make you a cuppa and a chocy hobnob when you got here.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Huds1475
		
Click to expand...

Craig,

Now with your history you know the deposit is Non Refundable  Just saying :whoo:


----------



## Piece (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
 Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
 Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie
Richy
Huds1475 Â£20 paid 
Robobum
Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie
Paperboy
 Oxfordcomma
IanM
Piece


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
 Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
 Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie
Richy
Huds1475 Â£20 paid 
Robobum
Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie
Paperboy
 Oxfordcomma
IanM
Piece
FairwayDodger


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
 Liverbirdie
 Birchy Â£20 paid
 Dando
 Val
 Odvan Â£20 paid
 Captainron
 NWJocko
 Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
 Bluewolf
 DaveMc Â£20 paid
 StuC Â£20 paid
 Duffers Â£20 paid
 2blue Â£20 paid
 Chiefio
 Karl102
 Junior
 Beezerk Â£20 paid
 Moogie
 Richy
 Huds1475 Â£20 paid 
 Robobum
 Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
 Darrenwilliams
 Region3 Â£20 paid
 R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
 R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
 Anotherdouble
 wookie
 Paperboy
 Oxfordcomma
 IanM
 Piece
 FairwayDodger
Njrose51


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 13, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			He wont believe it when I mention it to him,

A great opportunity, thank you.

Nickjrose51 aka Mister 4 pointer, I will be driving up there and would be happy for you to jump in our van. If you only want to drive half way you are more than welcome to park up at ours and jump in the van with me and Adam.(be one long journey for you in total). Would also make you a cuppa and a chocy hobnob when you got here.

Click to expand...

Hi Darren, that's very generous of you. Let me just check with the misses that I can do this. Cheers. Nick


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
 Liverbirdie
 Birchy Â£20 paid
 Dando
 Val
 Odvan Â£20 paid
 Captainron
 NWJocko
 Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
 Bluewolf
 DaveMc Â£20 paid
 StuC Â£20 paid
 Duffers Â£20 paid
 2blue Â£20 paid
 Chiefio
 Karl102
 Junior
 Beezerk Â£20 paid
 Moogie
 Richy
 Huds1475 Â£20 paid 
 Robobum
 Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
 Darrenwilliams
 Region3 Â£20 paid
 R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
 R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
 Anotherdouble
 wookie
 Paperboy
 Oxfordcomma
 IanM
 Piece
 FairwayDodger
Njrose51
Dando +1


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Craig,

Now with your history you know the deposit is Non Refundable  Just saying :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Keep the Â£20


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
 Liverbirdie
 Birchy Â£20 paid
 Dando
 Val
 Odvan Â£20 paid
 Captainron
 NWJocko
 Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
 Bluewolf
 DaveMc Â£20 paid
 StuC Â£20 paid
 Duffers Â£20 paid
 2blue Â£20 paid
 Chiefio
 Karl102
 Junior
 Beezerk Â£20 paid
 Moogie
 Richy
 Robobum
 Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
 Darrenwilliams
 Region3 Â£20 paid
 R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
 R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
 Anotherdouble
 wookie
 Paperboy
 Oxfordcomma
 IanM
 Piece
 FairwayDodger
Njrose51
Dando +1


----------



## Junior (Jan 13, 2017)

Just paid my deposit Glynn


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 13, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			Really tempted, especially at that price. 

but how are people going to get there? I'm based in East Sussex. Are people flying, driving?

thanks,
		
Click to expand...

Last time about 8 of us flew up from Heathrow, as long as you book nice and early it's only about Â£100 for the return flight. If you check your clubs as hold baggage and take your clothes in a carry-on there are no extras to pay.

BA bookings aren't open yet for March 2018 but I checked on a price for a weekend in November, which is about as far forwards as you can go. They want Â£150 in total for early Friday > late Monday flights to Glasgow (fitting in two more rounds somewhere) and hire of an Astra-size car for the full 4 days.


----------



## DRW (Jan 13, 2017)

Just paid the Â£40 deposit. Thanks again.


----------



## moogie (Jan 13, 2017)

Glyn,
Deposits sent mate


----------



## chellie (Jan 13, 2017)

Please add us in Glyn.

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie
Richy
Robobum
Adamwilliams(will get adam to log on when he get home after school if okay to put his name on the list now)
Darrenwilliams
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie
Paperboy
Oxfordcomma
IanM
Piece
FairwayDodger
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1


----------



## IanM (Jan 13, 2017)

Deposit sent


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 13, 2017)

Please add me Glyn. Deposit sent via PayPal :thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 13, 2017)

Deposit sent bud :thup:


----------



## Jungle (Jan 13, 2017)

Space for me?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie
Richy
Robobum
Adamwilliams
Darrenwilliams
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie
Paperboy
Oxfordcomma
IanM
Piece
FairwayDodger
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1
HDIDKenny

So 39 places filled if I receive all deposits, I am stunned. 

I will update all deposits in a bit as I have rather a few PayPal emails to check. 

Also I will be asking Turnberry for a few more places but not a huge amount more. 

Cheers all.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Jungle said:



			Space for me?
		
Click to expand...

 1 more. See my latest post.


----------



## IanM (Jan 13, 2017)

Is it too early to ask if anyone from Bristol or South Wales wants to car share on the Friday or fly up and share rental car??? . 

.......only sort of joking! 

Well done folks... top effort


----------



## louise_a (Jan 13, 2017)

Is it full now, was going to put my name down.

*edit  put me down if you get more slots please


----------



## Jungle (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			1 more. See my latest post.
		
Click to expand...


Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102
Junior
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie
Richy
Robobum
Adamwilliams
Darrenwilliams
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie
Paperboy
Oxfordcomma
IanM
Piece
FairwayDodger
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1
HDIDKenny
Jungle


----------



## Robobum (Jan 13, 2017)

IanM said:



			Is it too early to ask if anyone from Bristol or South Wales wants to car share on the Friday or fly up and share rental car??? . 

.......only sort of joking! 

Well done folks... top effort
		
Click to expand...

I will be flying from Bristol &#128077;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Is it full now, was going to put my name down.

*edit  put me down if you get more slots please
		
Click to expand...

Will confirm Monday Louise.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent more then the deposit, should be with you &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## wookie (Jan 13, 2017)

Deposit sent


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 13, 2017)

Please stick my name down if you get more spaces.

Cheers.


----------



## peterlav (Jan 13, 2017)

Great deal that fellas, as the rest of the forum agrees judging by speed of uptake!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Done Bri :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Add another Bri, if there's room


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Reserves.

1. Louise
2. Matty
3. Hobbit

will confirm asap.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum 
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle

cheers for all payments so far.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 13, 2017)

IanM said:



			Is it too early to ask if anyone from Bristol or South Wales wants to car share on the Friday or fly up and share rental car??? . 

.......only sort of joking! 

Well done folks... top effort
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Ian.


----------



## Dando (Jan 13, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			Really tempted, especially at that price. 

but how are people going to get there? I'm based in East Sussex. Are people flying, driving?

thanks,
		
Click to expand...

I'll probably be flying up on the Friday afternoon from one of London airports although I like the look of the overnight train train from Euston as I hate flying


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum 
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 13, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum 
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)




Click to expand...

Pete, how did you get your +1,+2,+3 added to the list of confirmed AFTER there's already 3 other reserves on post 56?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Pete, how did you get your +1,+2,+3 added to the list of confirmed AFTER there's already 3 other reserves on post 56?
		
Click to expand...

Inside information, and as we also know from past experience, when money is asked for, you normally lose 15-20% of the numbers, magically.:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Jan 13, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Inside information, and as we also know from past experience, when money is asked for, you normally lose 15-20% of the numbers, magically.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

A bit naughty Peter!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum 
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
1. Louise
2. Matty
3. Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)

Didnt read the full thread, so now amended.:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 13, 2017)

Deposit sent Glyn &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 13, 2017)

louise_a said:



			A bit naughty Peter!
		
Click to expand...

Stand by all I said. 

However, I have now amended the list as I just copied what was the latest list at the time, which didnt have any reserves listed on it.:thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 13, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum 
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
1. Louise
2. Matty
3. Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve

Can't believe I missed so much!


----------



## ger147 (Jan 14, 2017)

Can I put my name down for this?


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Can I put my name down for this?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, after Merv..  if yer quick


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 14, 2017)

I've been busy, missed this.  Put me as a reserve please


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum 
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Louisea
Matty6
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve
Ger147
jimaroid

Morning all, well this took off a bit quicker than expected.

I have had a chat this morning, booking increased to 48 but once all deposits are paid then we may get more tee times.

we have 49 currently but I fully expect one or two not to pay a deposit or need to cancel so everyone above is in. 

We are now 100% full and anymore names will have to go on a reserve list. 

Keep those deposits coming in :thup:

I will update over the weekend.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2017)

Great work on this Glynn :thup: This forum is 'FLYING'  :whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum 
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Louisea
Matty6
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve
Ger147
jimaroid

RESERVE LIST
Pauldj42


----------



## IanM (Jan 14, 2017)

2blue said:



			Great work on this Glynn :thup: This forum is 'FLYING'  :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I now need a special tab in my calendar for GM golf trips..... work is getting the way


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 14, 2017)

Excellent. Deposit sent.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 14, 2017)

Great stuff!  deposit sent


----------



## ger147 (Jan 14, 2017)

Deposit paid :whoo:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 14, 2017)

Just paid the deposit Glyn, cheers as usual for sorting :thup:


----------



## chellie (Jan 14, 2017)

Just paid deposits x 2 and as Iain says Thanks again for organising.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2017)

Cheers all.

I will try and update later if not it will be tomorrow.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers all.

I will try and update later if not it will be tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Pleasant surprise to come back home to tonight. Nice work fellas.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi Glyn
Only just seen this - a bit late!! Please put me on reserve and let me know if a place is available
Cheers
Paul


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 14, 2017)

trojan615 and Lee Nixon on the reserve list please....


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 14, 2017)

or the main list if spaces appear .. Ta !


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum 
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Louisea
Matty6
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve
Ger147
jimaroid

RESERVE LIST
Pauldj42
PNWokingham
Trojan615
Lee Nixon


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey Glyn. Can you check that you received my money. I sent the deposit over via Paypal on Friday...:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 15, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Hey Glyn. Can you check that you received my money. I sent the deposit over via Paypal on Friday...:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Check out my post 81

I have just finished chomping it round the Hotchkin.

Now do one, I will update later


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Check out my post 81

I have just finished chomping it round the Hotchkin.

Now do one, I will update later 

Click to expand...

Tart.........


----------



## ger147 (Jan 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum 
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie
Chellie +1
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Louisea
Matty6
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve
Ger147
jimaroid

RESERVE LIST
Pauldj42
PNWokingham
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
		
Click to expand...

I sent my deposit by bank transfer this morning, can you double check it's arrived OK?


----------



## moogie (Jan 15, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I sent my deposit by bank transfer this morning, can you double check it's arrived OK?
		
Click to expand...



See post #88


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 15, 2017)

Payment sent via PayPal.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Dando
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Dando +1
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie +1 Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Louisea Â£20 paid
Matty6 Â£20 paid
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid

RESERVE LIST
Pauldj42
PNWokingham
Trojan615
Lee Nixon


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 15, 2017)

Payments all up to date, if you have paid me and I haven't updated then let me know how you've paid and I will double check but that's all I have so far. 

another phone call in the morning to see if I can get any more in.


----------



## Piece (Jan 16, 2017)

Paid :thup:


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 16, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Payments all up to date, if you have paid me and I haven't updated then let me know how you've paid and I will double check but that's all I have so far. 

another phone call in the morning to see if I can get any more in.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Piece said:



			Paid :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Whats your real name as I have just had a payment with no details on it.

Ta


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie +1 Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Louisea Â£20 paid
Matty6 Â£20 paid
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42
PNWokingham
Trojan615
Lee Nixon

managed to get a few more places today so all are in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
wes
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie +1 Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Louisea Â£20 paid
Matty6 Â£20 paid
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42
PNWokingham
Trojan615
Lee Nixon

managed to get a few more places today so all are in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 16, 2017)

You legend, owe you a beer :whoo:
Payment sent


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2017)

Are we able to bags bedroom buddies yet?
I want to go the other way and say don't give me Stu C, I've never seen someone fall asleep so quickly, yet snore so loudly in all my life :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You legend, owe you a beer :whoo:
Payment sent
		
Click to expand...

Payment received. Ta


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Are we able to bags bedroom buddies yet?
I want to go the other way and say don't give me Stu C, I've never seen someone fall asleep so quickly, yet snore so loudly in all my life :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

you have just secured liverbirdie. He is louder and even more boring.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			you have just secured liverbirdie. He is louder and even more boring.
		
Click to expand...

Noooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Noooooooooooooooo.
		
Click to expand...

Hellllllloooooooo, sweetcheeks


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 16, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Are we able to bags bedroom buddies yet?
I want to go the other way and say don't give me Stu C, I've never seen someone fall asleep so quickly, yet snore so loudly in all my life :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Haha that was a great day that.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
wes
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie +1 Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Louisea Â£20 paid
Matty6 Â£20 paid
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy)
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid
PNWokingham
Trojan615
Lee Nixon

managed to get a few more places today so all are in.
		
Click to expand...

forgot to mention.

list is full so any new names are on the reserve list.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 16, 2017)

Don't know how to copy an paste....

first reserve davemc +1


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Don't know how to copy an paste....

first reserve davemc +1
		
Click to expand...

Dozy arse.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Don't know how to copy an paste....

first reserve davemc +1
		
Click to expand...

Your  +1 can have your spec when you bail Larry.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Your  +1 can have your spec when you bail Larry.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Your  +1 can have your spec when you bail Larry.
		
Click to expand...

 If there was a Billy bail out canteen, you would be the 3rd/4th biggest pot in it, right next to the kettle.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			If there was a Billy bail out canteen, you would be the 3rd/4th biggest pot in it, right next to the kettle.

Click to expand...

Nah I'm not having that, whose  1/2/3 ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyway Larry, who is your +1?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Anyway Larry, who is your +1?
		
Click to expand...

Don't be nosy - Pol Pot.

Anyway, hes a golf club captain, so wont want to be mixing with your sort. :rofl:


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Anyway Larry, who is your +1?
		
Click to expand...

Plus 1 is provisionally in &#128512;

Its paddys day on the sat, and his bday on the Sunday! Bagsy not driving &#127808;&#127867;&#128077;


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 17, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Plus 1 is provisionally in ðŸ˜€

Its paddys day on the sat, and his bday on the Sunday! Bagsy not driving ðŸ€ðŸ»ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Expect Guinness in Trump Towers to be around Â£7.50 a sniff, carry out for room required ðŸ»


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 17, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Expect Guinness in Trump Towers to be around Â£7.50 a sniff, carry out for room required ï»
		
Click to expand...

The bloke I have been dealing with told me exactly that, told me Asda 5 miles down the road and go and get supplies in for the lodges.


----------



## ger147 (Jan 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			The bloke I have been dealing with told me exactly that, told me Asda 5 miles down the road and go and get supplies in for the lodges.
		
Click to expand...

Deffo bring supplies with you on the way there, Turnberry is in the middle of nowhere...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Don't be nosy - Pol Pot.

Anyway, hes a golf club captain, so wont want to be mixing with your sort. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Ped he's only the captain of Aintree, you won't need to brown nose for a freebie :ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Expect Guinness in Trump Towers to be around Â£7.50 a sniff, carry out for room required ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

Party in your room then Kenny??


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 17, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Don't know how to copy an paste....

first reserve davemc +1
		
Click to expand...

Dave,

Whats your +1s name for the reserve list?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Party in your room then Kenny??
		
Click to expand...

The rooms are big enough for you and me both Stu, there massive lol


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 17, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			The rooms are big enough for you and me both Stu, there massive lol
		
Click to expand...

That's sorted then, hookers and Heineken at yours it is.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Dave,

Whats your +1s name for the reserve list?
		
Click to expand...


Its Grog &#128077;

Will get the deposit sent over to Matt soon as


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 17, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Its Grog &#128077;

Will get the deposit sent over to Matt soon as
		
Click to expand...

what am I missing here

he is 1st reserve.

deposit to Matt?


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			what am I missing here

he is 1st reserve.

deposit to Matt?
		
Click to expand...




davemc1 said:



			Its Grog &#128077;

Will get the deposit sent over to Matt soon as
		
Click to expand...

Hasn't he already paid


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2017)

A carry out and a few boys that can play geeeeetttaaaar. Should be class.

Hope we play the ailsa first as I don't fancy it with a hangover :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 17, 2017)

Val said:



			A carry out and a few boys that can play geeeeetttaaaar. Should be class.

Hope we play the ailsa first as I don't fancy it with a hangover :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Are you listening to this Stu, Val talks sense.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Are you listening to this Stu, Val talks sense.
		
Click to expand...

What would you know about hangovers? The lime cordial isn't that strong:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			What would you know about hangovers? The lime cordial isn't that strong:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No, but if he has full sugar soda it doesn't half make him ill the next day.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2017)

Val said:



			A carry out and a few boys that can play geeeeetttaaaar. Should be class.
		
Click to expand...

Now that sounds fun, I'm sure 2blue can build us a camp fire, as well.

I'll pack my kazoo.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			No, but if he has full sugar soda it doesn't half make him ill the next day.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I forgot about that:rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			What would you know about hangovers? The lime cordial isn't that strong:rofl:
		
Click to expand...




bluewolf said:



			No, but if he has full sugar soda it doesn't half make him ill the next day.
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Oh I forgot about that:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

OK, So we have just found out who is 1st on the tee Sunday morning .


----------



## 2blue (Jan 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Now that sounds fun, I'm sure 2blue can build us a camp fire, as well.

I'll pack my kazoo.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

And I'll bring a 'Guz-under' for those that may need it


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 18, 2017)

Are there any options for extra nights or games on the days before or after for us southerners making a long journey ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 18, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Are there any options for extra nights or games on the days before or after for us southerners making a long journey ?
		
Click to expand...

That's the plan I am hoping.

I was going to sort at the end of the month but as its now been asked.

Game on Friday for those that want one.

Possibly looking at Silloth en route for those driving from the deep south or more closer options Dundonald or Western Gailes but I haven't made any contact whatsoever yet.

We do have an offer from Turnberry for Friday night.

Bed and Breakfast Â£65 per person.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's the plan I am hoping.

I was going to sort at the end of the month but as its now been asked.

Game on Friday for those that want one.

Possibly looking at Silloth en route for those driving from the deep south or more closer options Dundonald or Western Gailes but I haven't made any contact whatsoever yet.

We do have an offer from Turnberry for Friday night.

Bed and Breakfast Â£65 per person.
		
Click to expand...

Probably not worth doing as nothing else around Turnberry, better playing near Glasgow or Troon.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's the plan I am hoping.

I was going to sort at the end of the month but as its now been asked.

Game on Friday for those that want one.

Possibly looking at Silloth en route for those driving from the deep south or more closer options Dundonald or Western Gailes but I haven't made any contact whatsoever yet.

We do have an offer from Turnberry for Friday night.

Bed and Breakfast Â£65 per person.
		
Click to expand...

Great minds think alike there LQ, Me and Davie had a conversation  earlier on this afternoon about playing WG on the Friday.

Count me,duffers, Larry and his mate Craig in if you sort a deal for WG.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			OK, So we have just found out who is 1st on the tee Sunday morning .
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I'll take the wolf down again, we could re enact that famous Aberdovey  match:rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			No problem, I'll take the wolf down again, we could re enact that famous Aberdovey  match:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Not without 17 pints of Stella and a 10 mile hike the night before mate. You've never played as well as that since &#128514;


----------



## chellie (Jan 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's the plan I am hoping.

I was going to sort at the end of the month but as its now been asked.

Game on Friday for those that want one.

Possibly looking at Silloth en route for those driving from the deep south or more closer options Dundonald or Western Gailes but I haven't made any contact whatsoever yet.

We do have an offer from Turnberry for Friday night.

Bed and Breakfast Â£65 per person.
		
Click to expand...

More golf for us as well Glyn on the way up please.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 18, 2017)

nice one Glyn. deposit paid. Game on friday sounds great - will be an early start!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2017)

For anyone playing on the way up or back, I can thoroughly recommend Lanark.

Not too far off the M74, approx an hour away from Turnberry.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 18, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			For anyone playing on the way up or back, I can thoroughly recommend Lanark.

Not too far off the M74, approx an hour away from Turnberry.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair Peter I think you could quote 30-40 courses en route or close by that are quality as they are really spoilt up there. 

Shame Royal Troon don't accept visitors through the winter.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 18, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			nice one Glyn. deposit paid. Game on friday sounds great - will be an early start!!
		
Click to expand...

Good to see another drinking partner  onboard mate:cheers:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's the plan I am hoping.

I was going to sort at the end of the month but as its now been asked.

Game on Friday for those that want one.

Possibly looking at Silloth en route for those driving from the deep south or more closer options Dundonald or Western Gailes but I haven't made any contact whatsoever yet.

We do have an offer from Turnberry for Friday night.

Bed and Breakfast Â£65 per person.
		
Click to expand...

Western Gailes sounds good Glyn. Thinking that I will fly up again as it's so cheap and look for games on the Friday and the Monday. Or maybe the Thursday and the Friday. Or perhaps the Thursday and the Friday and the Monday :whoo:.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Western Gailes sounds good Glyn. Thinking that I will fly up again as it's so cheap and look for games on the Friday and the Monday. Or maybe the Thursday and the Friday. Or perhaps the Thursday and the Friday and the Monday :whoo:.
		
Click to expand...

Either of those Glyn &#128077; 
Or Prestwich ...  great to get a good deal at any of those. Plenty of cheap accommodation in Irvine area. Had peaceful nights sleep with 2 of us in a room with Stu at the Open this year. Well...  was peaceful for me, didn't ask the others now I think. &#129315;


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			nice one Glyn. deposit paid. Game on friday sounds great - will be an early start!!
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Good to see another drinking partner  onboard mate:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Hope you're still coming Paul &#129315;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 19, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Good to see another drinking partner  onboard mate:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

He did well keeping up with you at Fleet


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			He did well keeping up with you at Fleet

View attachment 21753


View attachment 21754




Click to expand...

Says L + S man. 

Lets see what your like after matching us pint for pint on a night out, then you can give it loads.

Yer big Sheila!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 19, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Says L + S man. 

Lets see what your like after matching us pint for pint on a night out, then you can give it loads.

Yer big Sheila!
		
Click to expand...

Designated Comp organiser so need a clear head for the next day  That's my excuse and I am sticking to it


----------



## IanM (Jan 19, 2017)

I wonder if folk are flying there's any way of aligning to share rental cars?  Still not made my mind up how get there.... still very early!


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 19, 2017)

Likewise Trojan and Lee nixon


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 19, 2017)

Deposit sent from trojan615 and Lee nixon

Thanks


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Western Gailes sounds good Glyn. Thinking that I will fly up again as it's so cheap and look for games on the Friday and the Monday. Or maybe the Thursday and the Friday. Or perhaps the Thursday and the Friday and the Monday :whoo:.
		
Click to expand...

Now that sounds like a plan ....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2017)

Payment from me and Andy sent, put it in your lime and soda fund.:thup:

Anyway, never mind the golf, onto important things, who is going to be in the GM Turnberry "super group", and what instruments do they play?

And once we know who they are, what name can we call them, add your instrument and your forum name, copy and paste:-

Stu C - Lead Singer


----------



## Val (Jan 19, 2017)

2blue said:



			Either of those Glyn &#128077; 
Or Prestwich ...  great to get a good deal at any of those. Plenty of cheap accommodation in Irvine area. Had peaceful nights sleep with 2 of us in a room with Stu at the Open this year. Well...  was peaceful for me, didn't ask the others now I think. &#129315;
		
Click to expand...

Prestwich???? Your a long trip from Manchester to Turnberry the next day :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 19, 2017)

Val said:



			Prestwich???? Your a long trip from Manchester to Turnberry the next day :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It what me phone said Val...  my phone clever.. Not!


----------



## Val (Jan 19, 2017)

2blue said:



			It what me phone said Val...  my phone clever.. Not!
		
Click to expand...

:thup: :rofl:


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 20, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Good to see another drinking partner  onboard mate:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

fun awaits Stu .


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 20, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			He did well keeping up with you at Fleet

View attachment 21753


View attachment 21754




Click to expand...

That was just a little siesta Glyn before round 2, or was that round 16 - one forgets...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 21, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie Â£20 paid 
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
wes
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble Â£20 paid 
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie +1 Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Louisea Â£20 paid
Dave Mc guest Â£20 paid
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy) Â£20 paid 
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid 
PNWokingham Â£20 paid
Trojan615
Lee Nixon

managed to get a few more places today so all are in.

payments updated, only a few more deposits to go.

List is is full for now so any new names will go on a reserve list.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2017)

Sterling job Glyn. I'm really beginning to warm to you.............


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 21, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Sterling job Glyn. I'm really beginning to warm to you.............
		
Click to expand...

Get rid of that thought, I am cringing


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 21, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Get rid of that thought, I am cringing 

Click to expand...

How strange that your mind went straight to sexy time. Must have been some underlying man crush on the Wolf man...


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 21, 2017)

My deposit coming next week.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 22, 2017)

Morning . I paid the pay pal for Trojan / Lee nixon on the 20th mate


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 22, 2017)

Stick me down as a Reserve please :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 22, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Morning . I paid the pay pal for Trojan / Lee nixon on the 20th mate
		
Click to expand...

Just checked my PayPal account, last payment received was Liverbirdie for Â£40 on the 18th.

can you double check please that you sent it to me with the correct spelling that is in the very 1st post. 

Ta


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 22, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Stick me down as a Reserve please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Will do Mark,


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 22, 2017)

stick me down as a reserve too, sounds like an awesome weekend


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 22, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just checked my PayPal account, last payment received was Liverbirdie for Â£40 on the 18th.

can you double check please that you sent it to me with the correct spelling that is in the very 1st post. 

Damn sausage fingers... re sent .... :temper::temper::temper
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Damn sausage fingers... re sent .... :temper::temper::temper
		
Click to expand...

 Received :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 23, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie Â£20 paid 
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio
wes
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble Â£20 paid 
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie Simon Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Louisea Â£20 paid
Dave Mc guest Â£20 paid
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy) Â£20 paid 
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid 
PNWokingham Â£20 paid
Trojan615 Â£20 paid
Lee Nixon Â£20 paid

Payments updated, only a few more deposits to go.

List is is full for now so any new names will go on a reserve list.

Reserves 

Radbourne
JPXpro


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 25, 2017)

Â£20 deposit paid this morning! :clap:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 25, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			Â£20 deposit paid this morning! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks :thup:

Also got the deposit from Merv Swerve as well :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 26, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie Â£20 paid 
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio Â£20 paid
wes Â£20 paid
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble Â£20 paid 
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51 Â£20 paid
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie Simon Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Jungle
Louisea Â£20 paid
Dave Mc guest Â£20 paid
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy) Â£20 paid 
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen)
Merv_swerve Â£20 paid
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid 
PNWokingham Â£20 paid
Trojan615 Â£20 paid
Lee Nixon Â£20 paid

Payments updated, only a few more deposits to go.

List is is full for now so any new names will go on a reserve list.

Reserves 

Radbourne
JPXpro


----------



## Jungle (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey Lincoln, 

I'm going to drop out and let one of the reserves nip in.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 27, 2017)

Jungle said:



			Hey Lincoln, 

I'm going to drop out and let one of the reserves nip in.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem.

Radbourne you are now in if you still want to join up.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm up for it. Will send payment later today :thup:



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Not a problem.

Radbourne you are now in if you still want to join up.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 27, 2017)

Deposit paid :whoo:



Radbourne2010 said:



			I'm up for it. Will send payment later today :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 27, 2017)

next in Line :swing:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 27, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			next in Line :swing:
		
Click to expand...

You will get in not a problem.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 27, 2017)

Liverbirdie (Glen) now paid, will know on Paul, hopefully next week.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 28, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie Â£20 paid 
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio Â£20 paid
wes Â£20 paid
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble Â£20 paid 
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51 Â£20 paid
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie Simon Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Radbourne2010 Â£20 paid
Louisea Â£20 paid
Dave Mc guest Â£20 paid
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy) Â£20 paid 
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen) Â£20 paid
Merv_swerve Â£20 paid
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid 
PNWokingham Â£20 paid
Trojan615 Â£20 paid
Lee Nixon Â£20 paid

Payments updated, 2 payments to go, thanks everyone :thup:

List is is full for now so any new names will go on a reserve list.

Reserves 


JPXpro


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 28, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You will get in not a problem.
		
Click to expand...

ill hold you to that


----------



## mariakatosvich (Jan 28, 2017)

I'll ping money over the weekend bud, in with a deposit but will confirm  later in the year 100% once I know I wont have a date clash.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 29, 2017)

Think I paid Â£30 by mistake 


Lincoln Quaker said:



			Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie Â£20 paid 
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio Â£20 paid
wes Â£20 paid
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble Â£20 paid 
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51 Â£20 paid
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie Simon Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Radbourne2010 Â£20 paid
Louisea Â£20 paid
Dave Mc guest Â£20 paid
Hobbit
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy) Â£20 paid 
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen) Â£20 paid
Merv_swerve Â£20 paid
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid 
PNWokingham Â£20 paid
Trojan615 Â£20 paid
Lee Nixon Â£20 paid

Payments updated, 2 payments to go, thanks everyone :thup:

List is is full for now so any new names will go on a reserve list.

Reserves 


JPXpro
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 29, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Think I paid Â£30 by mistake 

Click to expand...

You did indeed. Just checked my bank. 

Will update


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie Â£20 paid 
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio Â£20 paid
wes Â£20 paid
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble Â£20 paid 
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51 Â£20 paid
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie Simon Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Radbourne2010 Â£30 paid
Louisea Â£20 paid
Dave Mc guest Â£20 paid
Hobbit Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy) Â£20 paid 
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul)
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen) Â£20 paid
Merv_swerve Â£20 paid
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid 
PNWokingham Â£20 paid
Trojan615 Â£20 paid
Lee Nixon Â£20 paid

Payments updated, 1 payment to go, thanks everyone :thup:

List is is full for now so any new names will go on a reserve list.

Reserves 


JPXpro


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie Â£20 paid 
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio Â£20 paid
wes Â£20 paid
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble Â£20 paid 
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51 Â£20 paid
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie Simon Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Radbourne2010 Â£30 paid
Louisea Â£20 paid
Dave Mc guest Â£20 paid
Hobbit Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy) Â£20 paid 
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul) Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen) Â£20 paid
Merv_swerve Â£20 paid
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid 
PNWokingham Â£20 paid
Trojan615 Â£20 paid
Lee Nixon Â£20 paid

Payments updated, all payments recieved thanks everyone :thup:


Next payment is Â£50 due at the end of August.

I will settle up with Turnberry tomorrow. 

List is is full for now so any new names will go on a reserve list.

Reserves 


JPXpro, I may have a place for you by Wednesday.


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 30, 2017)

fingers crossed


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 1, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			fingers crossed 

Click to expand...

I have a place for you so you are in.

Can you send a deposit asap as I am paying them today or tomorrow.

Many thanks.


----------



## jpxpro (Feb 1, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have a place for you so you are in.

Can you send a deposit asap as I am paying them today or tomorrow.

Many thanks.
		
Click to expand...

great news, thanks very much for doing that, 

money has been transferred to paypal address on page 1.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 1, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			great news, thanks very much for doing that, 

money has been transferred to paypal address on page 1.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Received.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			great news, thanks very much for doing that, 

money has been transferred to paypal address on page 1.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn, can we prioritise future reserves on their music-making abilities please for our beach barbecue and sing-a-long.

Guitar players ideally, and a large bassoonist would be a delight.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, can we prioritise future reserves on their music-making abilities please for our beach barbecue and sing-a-long.

Guitar players ideally, and a large bassoonist would be a delight.
		
Click to expand...

I do a cracking cascara on the coconuts &#128227;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, can we prioritise future reserves on their music-making abilities please for our beach barbecue and sing-a-long.

Guitar players ideally, and a large bassoonist would be a delight.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this the reason StuC is coming along as its not for his golfing ability :whoo:


----------



## DRW (Feb 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, can we prioritise future reserves on their music-making abilities please for our beach barbecue and sing-a-long.

Guitar players ideally, and a large bassoonist would be a delight.
		
Click to expand...


Gutted, sax or flute no good for the sing a long around the camp fire/barbie and a bit of midnight swimming in the slightly mild irish sea


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Isn't this the reason StuC is coming along as its not for his golfing ability :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

No hes just a large balloonhead.

Although if we skinned him, we could make some large kettle drums from his hide.  We'd need king kong to play them like.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Gutted, sax or flute no good for the sing a long around the camp fire/barbie and a bit of midnight swimming in the slightly mild irish sea

Click to expand...

Sax - gerrin - You can do born to run, and baker street, at least.:thup::cheers:


----------



## chellie (Feb 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			No hes just a large balloonhead.

Although if we skinned him, we could make some large kettle drums from his hide.  We'd need king kong to play them like.
		
Click to expand...

PMSL, tea over monitor moment then.

Sorry Stu


----------



## DRW (Feb 3, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Sax - gerrin - You can do born to run, and baker street, at least.:thup::cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Baker street nice, I cant play but will let the wife as she plays


----------



## Fish (Feb 14, 2017)

Only just seen this because someone mentioned a 2018 meet!

Reserve list please unless there's a gap, money waiting to be sent, need to tick Scotland off my bucket list &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## 2blue (Feb 14, 2017)

Fish said:



			Only just seen this because someone mentioned a 2018 meet!

Reserve list please unless there's a gap, money waiting to be sent, need to tick Scotland off my bucket list &#128077;&#127948;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

Whooh!!  yes of course ...  a name missing ...  hope you get in Robin


----------



## bernix (Feb 15, 2017)

can you put me on the reserve's list. missed the thread :angry:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			Only just seen this because someone mentioned a 2018 meet!

Reserve list please unless there's a gap, money waiting to be sent, need to tick Scotland off my bucket list &#62541;&#62412;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...




bernix said:



			can you put me on the reserve's list. missed the thread :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Will add you both to the reserve list.

I have others already on the reserve list so will keep you updated once places are available.

Ta


----------



## Fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will add you both to the reserve list.

I have others already on the reserve list so will keep you updated once places are available.

Ta
		
Click to expand...

Do you, the last ones mentioned on here are now in, where is this list of other reserve names?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 15, 2017)

I play guitar and sing1!
Stick me on the reserve list please!!!


UOTE=Liverbirdie;1644313]Glyn, can we prioritise future reserves on their music-making abilities please for our beach barbecue and sing-a-long.

Guitar players ideally, and a large bassoonist would be a delight.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			Do you, the last ones mentioned on here are now in, where is this list of other reserve names?
		
Click to expand...

I have a few reserves from woodhall that want to come along.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 16, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie Â£20 paid 
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio Â£20 paid
wes Â£20 paid
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble Â£20 paid 
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51 Â£20 paid
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie Simon Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Radbourne2010 Â£30 paid
Louisea Â£20 paid
Dave Mc guest Â£20 paid
Hobbit Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy) Â£20 paid 
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul) Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen) Â£20 paid
Merv_swerve Â£20 paid
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid 
PNWokingham Â£20 paid
Trojan615 Â£20 paid
Lee Nixon Â£20 paid
JPXPro Â£20 paid


Payments updated, all payments recieved thanks everyone :thup:


Next payment is Â£50 due at the end of August and again this will be non refundable unless we fill the place.

Deposit has now been paid and it was non refundable so you will lose your deposit if you cancel.


List is is full for now so any new names will go on a reserve list.

Reserves 

Please note the price is exactly the same for any reserves that get in, it will be Â£199, I would guess we will have reserve spots available in August when we are asking for the next Â£50 payment.

LQ + 1 (Woodhall Spa)
LQ + 2 (Woodhall Spa)
Fish
Bernix


----------



## peterlav (Feb 16, 2017)

Please add me to Reserve List, cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 17, 2017)

peterlav said:



			Please add me to Reserve List, cheers
		
Click to expand...

Will do, Pete.


----------



## chellie (Feb 23, 2017)

Glyn, when will the next amounts be due after 31/08/17 and amounts as well please. Ta


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 23, 2017)

chellie said:



			Glyn, when will the next amounts be due after 31/08/17 and amounts as well please. Ta

Click to expand...

Here you go Anne. 

Â£50 before the end of August 2017

Â£50 before the end of October 2017

Â£79 by the end of January 2018


----------



## chellie (Feb 23, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Here you go Anne. 

Â£50 before the end of August 2017

Â£50 before the end of October 2017

Â£79 by the end of January 2018
		
Click to expand...

Perfect:thup:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey Lincoln

Can you see post no' 210 and put me in the reserve list as appropriate

Cheers!



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will do, Pete.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 25, 2017)

I done this exact deal last weekend with 8 of us in total and it's well worth the money. From the hotel to the courses, it was fantastic! Enjoy guys &#128512;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 25, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			I done this exact deal last weekend with 8 of us in total and it's well worth the money. From the hotel to the courses, it was fantastic! Enjoy guys &#62976;
		
Click to expand...

Did you stop in the hotel or the lodges? 

What dis you think to the courses?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 25, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Hey Lincoln

Can you see post no' 210 and put me in the reserve list as appropriate

Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

Hey flop 

will add you you to the reserve list.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Did you stop in the hotel or the lodges? 

What dis you think to the courses?
		
Click to expand...

We were in the hotel, which was incredible! Â£6 for a pint of St Mungo though ðŸ˜”.
The courses themselves were amazing. We had to play off mats on the fairways and Par 3 tees but that never ruined the experience one bit. Saying that I won both days with 38 points and and 43 on the Kintyre ðŸ™„ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 25, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			We were in the hotel, which was incredible! Â£6 for a pint of St Mungo though ï˜”.
The courses themselves were amazing. We had to play off mats on the fairways and Par 3 tees but that never ruined the experience one bit. Saying that I won both days with 38 points and and 43 on the Kintyre ï™„ï˜‚
		
Click to expand...

they did warn me about the bar prices.

glad you enjoyed the courses.


----------



## TomTom (Feb 25, 2017)

I might be too late for this but could I go on the reserve list please.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 25, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			We were in the hotel, which was incredible! Â£6 for a pint of St Mungo though ðŸ˜”.
The courses themselves were amazing. We had to play off mats on the fairways and Par 3 tees but that never ruined the experience one bit. Saying that I won both days with 38 points and and 43 on the Kintyre ðŸ™„ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Â£6 a pint isnt too bad, I expected it to be nearer Â£8.

I can't wait to play it again.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 6, 2017)

VERY late to the party.

But plans have now cleared, so please admit me to the reserves list.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 6, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			VERY late to the party.

But plans have now cleared, so please admit me to the reserves list.
		
Click to expand...

Divorce being sorted Dave?  :smirk:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 6, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Divorce being sorted Dave?  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Nah, figured i spend all the savings on away days before i have to give her half!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 7, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie Â£20 paid 
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio Â£20 paid
wes Â£20 paid
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble Â£20 paid 
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51 Â£20 paid
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie Simon Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Radbourne2010 Â£30 paid
Louisea Â£20 paid
Dave Mc guest Â£20 paid
Hobbit Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy) Â£20 paid 
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul) Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen) Â£20 paid
Merv_swerve Â£20 paid
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid 
PNWokingham Â£20 paid
Trojan615 Â£20 paid
Lee Nixon Â£20 paid
JPXPro Â£20 paid


Payments updated, all payments recieved thanks everyone :thup:


Next payment is Â£50 due at the end of August and again this will be non refundable unless we fill the place.

Deposit has now been paid and it was non refundable so you will lose your deposit if you cancel.


List is is full for now so any new names will go on a reserve list.

Reserves 

Please note the price is exactly the same for any reserves that get in, it will be Â£199, I would guess we will have reserve spots available in August when we are asking for the next Â£50 payment.


Fish
Bernix
Topoftheflop
Petelav
TomTom
Papas1982


----------



## Val (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for the update, I wish the 6 Nations committee would get their fingers out and release next years fixtures


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2017)

Val said:



			Thanks for the update, I wish the 6 Nations committee would get their fingers out and release next years fixtures
		
Click to expand...

Good thinking,Martin.

Do you reckon you can sort 60 tickets together?


----------



## Val (May 16, 2017)

Val said:



			Thanks for the update, I wish the 6 Nations committee would get their fingers out and release next years fixtures
		
Click to expand...

Fixtures are out, I'll be at Turnberry :thup:


----------



## PieMan (May 16, 2017)

Another for the reserves list please, although from my previous experience of a couple of quiet beers with StuC, my liver won't be disappointed if I don't make it!!!  :cheers:


----------



## IanM (May 16, 2017)

WOW...  I'd forgotten about this... excellent


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 16, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Another for the reserves list please, although from my previous experience of a couple of quiet beers with StuC, my liver won't be disappointed if I don't make it!!!  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

No probs at all, I will add you to the reserve list.

I have also made a request to increase the booking so I am hoping they can accommodate us.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 16, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Another for the reserves list please, although from my previous experience of a couple of quiet beers with StuC, my liver won't be disappointed if I don't make it!!!  :cheers:
		
Click to expand...


I can't do quiet PM, I learnt to whisper in a helicopter:rofl:

That afternoon at Troon was boss though:cheers:


----------



## Captainron (May 16, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't do quiet PM, I learnt to whisper in a helicopter:rofl:

That afternoon at Troon was boss though:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Just think about Rudi Voller


----------



## Stuart_C (May 16, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Just think about Rudi Voller
		
Click to expand...


Have you been on the Zinfandel again?? :rofl: 

I hope you're coming longshanks?


----------



## simplyme (May 17, 2017)

Please can I be added to the reserve list? Thanks


----------



## Radbourne2010 (May 17, 2017)

Did someone mention Free Bar? :cheers:
	




Stuart_C said:



			I can't do quiet PM, I learnt to whisper in a helicopter:rofl:

That afternoon at Troon was boss though:cheers:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 17, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Reserves.....

Fish
Bernix
Topoftheflop
Petelav
Papas1982
Pieman
		
Click to expand...

I have had an answer back from Turnberry, you are in .:thup:

I need the Â£20 non refundable deposit asap please.

Send me a PM for the details.

If I don't get an answer/payment from you by the 24th May then I will offer the place to simplyme as he is also now on the reserve list.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 17, 2017)

simplyme said:



			Please can I be added to the reserve list? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

See the post above, you are now 1st reserve.


----------



## 2blue (May 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't do quiet PM, I learnt to whisper in a helicopter:rofl:

That afternoon at Troon was boss though:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Goosed yer for our night-out in Irvine tjough...  yer was in bed by 10pm &#128562;


----------



## PieMan (May 17, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't do quiet PM, I learnt to whisper in a helicopter:rofl:

That afternoon at Troon was boss though:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: Aye - Troon was awesome! The GM lads are top fellas.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 17, 2017)

Cheers Bernix,

Â£70 received :thup:

And happy birthday :cheers:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 17, 2017)

Cheers Papas1982.

Â£20 received :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2017)

2blue said:



			Goosed yer for our night-out in Irvine tjough...  yer was in bed by 10pm &#63026;
		
Click to expand...

Face planting his curry is all I remember :rofl:


----------



## Captainron (May 18, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you been on the Zinfandel again?? :rofl: 

I hope you're coming longshanks?
		
Click to expand...

I am buddy. It's going to be boss


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie Â£20 paid 
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio Â£20 paid
wes Â£20 paid
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble Â£20 paid 
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51 Â£20 paid
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie Simon Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Radbourne2010 Â£30 paid
Louisea Â£20 paid
Dave Mc guest Â£20 paid
Hobbit Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy) Â£20 paid 
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul) Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen) Â£20 paid
Merv_swerve Â£20 paid
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid 
PNWokingham Â£20 paid
Trojan615 Â£20 paid
Lee Nixon Â£20 paid
JPXPro Â£20 paid
Bernix Â£70 paid
Papas1982 Â£20 paid
Fish Â£20 paid
Petelav Â£100 paid


Payments updated  :thup:


Next payment is Â£50 due at the end of August and again this will be non refundable unless we fill the place.

Deposit has now been paid and it was non refundable so you will lose your deposit if you cancel.


List is is full for now so any new names will go on a reserve list.

Reserves 

Please note the price is exactly the same for any reserves that get in, it will be Â£199, I would guess we will have reserve spots available in August when we are asking for the next Â£50 payment.


Simplyme


----------



## Junior (May 18, 2017)

Balance transferred to Birchy :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 18, 2017)

Junior said:



			Balance transferred to Birchy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Birchy isn't doing the payment for this one Andy.

All payments to me please.


----------



## Captainron (May 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Birchy isn't doing the payment for this one Andy.

All payments to me please.
		
Click to expand...

He's upgrading his bathroom. The Tiles alone are Â£2350. So early payments are appreciated...


----------



## Junior (May 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Birchy isn't doing the payment for this one Andy.

All payments to me please.
		
Click to expand...

No prbs.  I'll message Birchy and get him to either send the cash back to me, or, he can just send it on to you !!!!   Although, judging by fartbook,  he's already spent it on some fancy looking steak somewhere poncy.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 18, 2017)

Junior said:



			No prbs.  I'll message Birchy and get him to either send the cash back to me, or, he can just send it on to you !!!!   Although, judging by fartbook,  he's already spent it on some fancy looking steak somewhere poncy.
		
Click to expand...

I will sort with the gambler direct as we have money flying back and forth anyway :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2017)

Junior said:



			No prbs.  I'll message Birchy and get him to either send the cash back to me, or, he can just send it on to you !!!!   Although, judging by fartbook,  he's already spent it on some fancy looking steak somewhere poncy.
		
Click to expand...

They do some raaaarrttttt fancy stuff at gamblers anonymous meetings now, don't they?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie Â£20 paid 
Birchy Â£20 paid
Val Â£20 paid 
Odvan Â£20 paid
Captainron Â£20 paid
NWJocko Â£20 paid
Scouser plus his boss Â£20 paid each
Bluewolf Â£20 paid
DaveMc Â£20 paid
StuC Â£20 paid
Duffers Â£20 paid
2blue Â£20 paid
Chiefio Â£20 paid
wes Â£20 paid
Karl102 Â£20 paid
Junior Â£20 paid
Beezerk Â£20 paid
Moogie Â£20 paid
Richy Â£20 paid
Robobum Â£20 paid
Adamwilliams Â£20 paid
Darrenwilliams Â£20 paid
Region3 Â£20 paid
R3 (Andy) Â£20 paid
R3 (Nigel) Â£20 paid
Anotherdouble Â£20 paid 
wookie Â£20 paid
Paperboy Â£109 paid
Oxfordcomma Â£20 paid
IanM Â£20 paid
Piece Â£20 paid
FairwayDodger Â£20 paid
Njrose51 Â£20 paid
Chellie Â£20 paid
Chellie Simon Â£20 paid
HDIDKenny Â£20 paid
Radbourne2010 Â£30 paid
Louisea Â£20 paid
Dave Mc guest Â£20 paid
Hobbit Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie+1 (Andy) Â£20 paid 
Liverbirdie+2 (Paul) Â£20 paid
Liverbirdie+3 (Glen) Â£20 paid
Merv_swerve Â£20 paid
Ger147 Â£20 paid
jimaroid Â£20 paid
Pauldj42 Â£20 paid 
PNWokingham Â£20 paid
Trojan615 Â£20 paid
Lee Nixon Â£20 paid
JPXPro Â£20 paid
Bernix Â£70 paid
Papas1982 Â£20 paid
Fish Â£20 paid
Petelav Â£100 paid
Pieman Â£20 paid

Payments updated  :thup:


Next payment is Â£50 due at the end of August and again this will be non refundable unless we fill the place.

Deposit has now been paid and it was non refundable so you will lose your deposit if you cancel.


List is is full for now so any new names will go on a reserve list.

Reserves 

Please note the price is exactly the same for any reserves that get in, it will be Â£199, I would guess we will have reserve spots available in August when we are asking for the next Â£50 payment.


Simplyme


----------



## Junior (May 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will sort with the gambler direct as we have money flying back and forth anyway :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. Sorry to mess you around.  It was the balance of Â£179.


----------



## Merv_swerve (May 18, 2017)

Glynn, if you check hopefully you'll find I paid 2nd installment on March 8th.
Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 18, 2017)

Merv_swerve said:



			Glynn, if you check hopefully you'll find I paid 2nd installment on March 8th.
Thanks
		
Click to expand...

All checked and you are correct, I will update.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			All checked and you are correct, I will update.
		
Click to expand...

So did I then.


----------



## moogie (May 18, 2017)

Glyn,  next instalment just sent via PayPal to you now
Thanks &#128077;


----------



## peterlav (May 19, 2017)

Cheers Glyn (and Pete for tip off)
Looking forward to this!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 19, 2017)

moogie said:



			Glyn,  next instalment just sent via PayPal to you now
Thanks ï‘
		
Click to expand...

Got it mate Â£50 received :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 22, 2017)

Junior said:



			Cheers mate. Sorry to mess you around.  It was the balance of Â£179.
		
Click to expand...

Birchy has sent this across so you are paid in full Andy :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's the plan I am hoping.

I was going to sort at the end of the month but as its now been asked.

Game on Friday for those that want one.

Possibly looking at Silloth en route for those driving from the deep south or more closer options Dundonald or Western Gailes but I haven't made any contact whatsoever yet.

*We do have an offer from Turnberry for Friday night.

Bed and Breakfast Â£65 per person.*

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			For anyone playing on the way up or back, I can thoroughly recommend *Lanark*.

Not too far off the M74, approx an hour away from Turnberry.
		
Click to expand...

Anymore info on the options?

I quite fancy Lanark on Friday as it breaks the initial long drive up so a tee time around lunchtime would be good then travel to Turnberry afterwards for the additional Friday B&B so fresh for the Saturday.

I'd then be looking to get down the motorway a bit on Sunday afternoon/night and stay somewhere possibly in the North West and play Monday morning to split the journey/trip up. 

Ideally somewhere like St Annes Old Links, easy and cheap to stay in Blackpool Sunday night and then play as early as possible Monday and then only a few hours home.

A cunning plan is coming together


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 31, 2017)

Fish said:



			Anymore info on the options?

I quite fancy Lanark on Friday as it breaks the initial long drive up so a tee time around lunchtime would be good then travel to Turnberry afterwards for the additional Friday B&B so fresh for the Saturday.

I'd then be looking to get down the motorway a bit on Sunday afternoon/night and stay somewhere possibly in the North West and play Monday morning to split the journey/trip up. 

Ideally somewhere like St Annes Old Links, easy and cheap to stay in Blackpool Sunday night and then play as early as possible Monday and then only a few hours home.

A cunning plan is coming together 

Click to expand...

Rob, give us time to draw breath, eh, only just got back from London yesterday.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 31, 2017)

Fish said:



			Anymore info on the options?

I quite fancy Lanark on Friday as it breaks the initial long drive up so a tee time around lunchtime would be good then travel to Turnberry afterwards for the additional Friday B&B so fresh for the Saturday.

I'd then be looking to get down the motorway a bit on Sunday afternoon/night and stay somewhere possibly in the North West and play Monday morning to split the journey/trip up. 

Ideally somewhere like St Annes Old Links, easy and cheap to stay in Blackpool Sunday night and then play as early as possible Monday and then only a few hours home.

A cunning plan is coming together 

Click to expand...

Blimey, the Fish never sleeps 

Give me a few days and I am going to start looking at options.

Some clubs have already said they cant do anything till September as they don't have the members stuff in the diaries yet.


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Rob, give us time to draw breath, eh, only just got back from London yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

I know that, I just wondered if yous had multitasked over the last 6 months as it was queried in January.  You might have a short list of courses lined up to be polled for all I know, it's only a question.


----------



## Fish (Jul 31, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Blimey, the Fish never sleeps 

Give me a few days and I am going to start looking at options.

Some clubs have already said they cant do anything till September as they don't have the members stuff in the diaries yet.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 31, 2017)

Fish said:



			I know that, I just wondered if yous had multitasked over the last 6 months as it was queried in January.  You might have a short list of courses lined up to be polled for all I know, it's only a question.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and a very valid question, but you could give us a bit of time to get over the previous trip.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 31, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, and a very valid question, but you could give us a bit of time to get over the previous trip.
		
Click to expand...

Slackers! :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 31, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Slackers! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Shurrupppp - your supposed to be sick!


----------



## Val (Jul 31, 2017)

Fish said:



			Anymore info on the options?

I quite fancy Lanark on Friday as it breaks the initial long drive up so a tee time around lunchtime would be good then travel to Turnberry afterwards for the additional Friday B&B so fresh for the Saturday.

I'd then be looking to get down the motorway a bit on Sunday afternoon/night and stay somewhere possibly in the North West and play Monday morning to split the journey/trip up. 

Ideally somewhere like St Annes Old Links, easy and cheap to stay in Blackpool Sunday night and then play as early as possible Monday and then only a few hours home.

A cunning plan is coming together 

Click to expand...


A very good option for you would be Southerness, the journey from there to Turnberry is about 20 mins longer than from Lanark but you'll get to Southerness over an hour or so earlier than heading up to Lanark.

Not knocking Lanark at all as it's superb but it's probably as good a chance as you'll get to play Southerness.


----------



## IanM (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone coming up from South Wales or passing Bristol want to start talking "logistics?"  I'm near Chepstow...   PM?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 31, 2017)

Do let us know if you managed to have Turnberry accommodate more on the list or if we are still on the reserve list - cheers


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 31, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Do let us know if you managed to have Turnberry accommodate more on the list or if we are still on the reserve list - cheers 

Click to expand...

Craig, You can have my place mate, I've only just realised this date clashes with our annual trip to The Cheltenham Festival.


----------



## louise_a (Jul 31, 2017)

Glyn, I have just sent the next payment to you by PayPal.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jul 31, 2017)

Ah ok mate, sorry to hear that Stu, and gutted we couldn't play NZ together the other day, I was looking forward to that!!!!
I'll message the lads. 



Stuart_C said:



			Craig, You can have my place mate, I've only just realised this date clashes with our annual trip to The Cheltenham Festival.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 31, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Ah ok mate, sorry to hear that Stu, and gutted we couldn't play NZ together the other day, I was looking forward to that!!!!
I'll message the lads.
		
Click to expand...

I know mate I'm gutted I'm missing it. 

Keep well mate:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 1, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Glyn, I have just sent the next payment to you by PayPal.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Louise :thup:


----------



## chellie (Aug 1, 2017)

Still the same bank details for you Glyn?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 1, 2017)

chellie said:



			Still the same bank details for you Glyn?
		
Click to expand...

Yes Anne :thup:


----------



## chellie (Aug 1, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes Anne :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ta  Â£100 just transferred over.


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 1, 2017)

I'll be sending over the next Â£50 instalment after my August payday, so it will be close to end of August deadline. But I'm still going.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 1, 2017)

Val said:



			A very good option for you would be Southerness, the journey from there to Turnberry is about 20 mins longer than from Lanark but you'll get to Southerness over an hour or so earlier than heading up to Lanark.

Not knocking Lanark at all as it's superb but it's probably as good a chance as you'll get to play Southerness.
		
Click to expand...

Yep.... you've got to play it once!!....




.....to know that it's a 'pig' in bad weather. In that respect I guess it could be good practise for bad weather at Turnberry, but as I've done it, I'll be looking at Lanark


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 1, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker   Â£20 
Liverbirdie   Â£20 
Birchy   Â£199 
Odvan   Â£20 
Oxfordcomma   Â£20 
Val   Â£20 
jimaroid   Â£20 
Captainron   Â£20 
Region 3   Â£20 
Region 3 + 1   Â£20 
Region 3 + 2   Â£20 
Chellie   Â£70 
Chellie + 1   Â£70 
robobum   Â£20 
Karl102   Â£20 
pauldj42   Â£20 
Adam Williams   Â£20 
Darren Williams   Â£20 
hdidkenny   Â£20 
Beezerk   Â£20 
Moogie   Â£70 
Richy   Â£20 
Wookie   Â£20 
Scousers Boss   Â£20 
Dave Mc   Â£20 
Junior   Â£199 
Scouser   Â£20 
Andy W   Â£20 
Bluewolf   Â£20 
topoftheflop   Â£20 
Duffers   Â£20 
Anotherdouble   Â£20 
IanM   Â£20 
Piece   Â£20 
PNWokingham   Â£20 
Tojan615   Â£20 
paperboy   Â£109 
Lee Nixon   Â£20 
Chiefio   Â£20 
Wes   Â£20 
Ger147   Â£20 
2blue   Â£20 
Fairway dodger   Â£20 
DaveMC +1   Â£20 
Lousie A   Â£70 
NWJocko   Â£20 
Hobbit   Â£20 
Radbourne2010   Â£30 
NJROSE51   Â£20 
Liverbirdie Paul   Â£20 
Liverbirdie Glen   Â£199 
Merv_Swerve   Â£70 
JPXpro   Â£20 
Bernix   Â£70 
Papas 1982   Â£20 
Fish   Â£20 
Petelav   Â£100 
Pieman   Â£20

Thanks to those who have sent payments, next payment of Â£50 by the end of the month please :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 1, 2017)

Good work mate, will get ours sent over in the next week or so.

Any news on next years (no 36 holer) mega meet?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 1, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Good work mate, will get ours sent over in the next week or so.

Any news on next years (no 36 holer) mega meet? 

Click to expand...

Yep, pain in the ***** like you aren't invited.:rofl:

Dont forget to pay Glyn (not birchy), and if via paypal as family and friends (gift), otherwise charges apply.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 1, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Good work mate, will get ours sent over in the next week or so.

Any news on next years (no 36 holer) mega meet? 

Click to expand...

We are going for 54 in a day next time just for you Dave


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2017)

Val said:



			A very good option for you would be Southerness, the journey from there to Turnberry is about 20 mins longer than from Lanark but you'll get to Southerness over an hour or so earlier than heading up to Lanark.

Not knocking Lanark at all as it's superb but it's probably as good a chance as you'll get to play Southerness.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I thought of Southerness at one point, it will depend on where others are looking to play on Friday and at what time, but you're right, it would be a good opportunity to tic it off the bucket list and then a shorter journey to Turnberry Friday night.


----------



## Birchy (Aug 1, 2017)

I will be driving the opposite direction to Southerness 

If that place had a nickname it would be "the ex wife" a right ugly bi**h that tries to destroy you :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2017)

Birchy said:



			I will be driving the opposite direction to Southerness 

If that place had a nickname it would be "the ex wife" a right ugly bi**h that tries to destroy you :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Worth trying to tame and knock it into shape then &#128540;


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 1, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Craig, You can have my place mate, I've only just realised this date clashes with our annual trip to The Cheltenham Festival.
		
Click to expand...

That's a pity mate. Still the festival is always a good time. If you can just give your scouse dollar to one of the others to bring so you can still make a donation to the blues bros ale fund you will be held ghly thought of


----------



## 2blue (Aug 1, 2017)

Birchy said:



			I will be driving the opposite direction to Southerness 

If that place had a nickname it would be "the ex wife" a right ugly bi**h that tries to destroy you :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this  ^^^^^^



Fish said:



			Worth trying to tame and knock it into shape then &#128540;
		
Click to expand...


With a Par off the Whites of 69 & SSS of 73......  aye get on with it.... we've done it!!

& the 10th reads like this on their lovely website,,,,,
"The tenth hole is a *pleasant* but well guarded 168 yard par 3. The green which is at an angle to the tee is surrounded by 7 bunkers *and a full carry is required*. This hole varies tremendously with the strength and direction of the wind."
Yep, last sentence says it all.....  it was our NP hole.....  needed a driver & no one hit the green from our group of 16 or so forumers....  I nailed one & it didn't reach the bunkers. One of our group hit it too high so it came back over our heads with us scattering off the tee.....  but Hey-Ho its one off the bucket list. 
We gave their members coming in from a mornings routine knock, rite sideways looks.
Aye.... enjoy!!


----------



## 2blue (Aug 1, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Craig, You can have my place mate, I've only just realised this date clashes with our annual trip to The Cheltenham Festival.
		
Click to expand...

Aaaah...  that explains your strong voice.... didn't know you were into Folk music Stu :rofl:


----------



## Val (Aug 1, 2017)

Southerness is a smashing course, tough as old boots though


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 1, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			That's a pity mate. Still the festival is always a good time. If you can just give your scouse dollar to one of the others to bring so you can still make a donation to the blues bros ale fund you will be held ghly thought of
		
Click to expand...

Hey, it was only a fifth part of a win, so was only scouse coin.

Now I took a few dollars off your blue compatriots though.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 1, 2017)

Val said:



			Southerness is a smashing course, tough as old boots though
		
Click to expand...

I wasnt mad on it, but maybe in more playable conditions, may agree.

If I was 50 miles away from Lanark or Southerness, Lanark would win every time, though.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 1, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hey, it was only a fifth part of a win, so was only scouse coin.

Now I took a few dollars off your blue compatriots though.....
		
Click to expand...

With my record any coin will do&#128077;&#128540;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 1, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I wasnt mad on it, but maybe in more playable conditions, may agree.

.
		
Click to expand...

If I recall it was a mere 1 club wind when we played it :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 1, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			With my record any coin will do&#62541;&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

:thup: I dont know which you had more slices on - the front 9 at NZ, or your plate at the carvery.:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 1, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If I recall it was a mere 1 club wind when we played it :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Even down wind, it seemed like you still had to club up.

The best bit of that day was seeing Liverpool get 3 penalties at Old Trafford.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			:thup: I dont know which you had more slices on - the front 9 at NZ, or your plate at the carvery.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

&#129315;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128077;


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I wasnt mad on it, but maybe in more playable conditions, may agree.

If I was 50 miles away from Lanark or Southerness, Lanark would win every time, though.
		
Click to expand...

It was a horrible day when we played it mate,on that day alone I would've been underwhelmed ..I've played it on a nice summers day also though when the gorse was out and it was stunning, I still think its massively underrated
maybe due to the location. Its definataly worth another trip :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 2, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Don't know how to copy an paste....

first reserve davemc +1
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Your  +1 can have your spec when you bail Larry.
		
Click to expand...




Stuart_C said:



			Craig, You can have my place mate, I've only just realised this date clashes with our annual trip to The Cheltenham Festival.
		
Click to expand...


Oh the irony :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 2, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Oh the irony :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Must admit it may me chuckle as well.

Stuey bail out shock


----------



## Val (Aug 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I wasnt mad on it, but maybe in more playable conditions, may agree.

If I was 50 miles away from Lanark or Southerness, Lanark would win every time, though.
		
Click to expand...

You need to play Southerness again then if you're thinking like that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 2, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Oh the irony :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :clap:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Aug 2, 2017)

I'll be honoured to step into the big mans shoes 




Stuart_C said:



			:clap: :clap:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 2, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			I'll be honoured to step into the big mans shoes 

Click to expand...

Will make a nice change for someone to be able to get a word in now Stu ain't going :rofl:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 5, 2017)

Any other southern softies planning on flying up from Heathrow to Glasgow and then looking for games slightly further North than Southerness? Lanark would work actually, or maybe Western Gailes, Dundonald, etc, which were mentioned a long time ago in the thread? BA are quoting me just Â£143 at the moment to fly up Thursday afternoon and then home late Monday afternoon, including hire of an Astra size car for the full trip. And they allow you to have your clubs as the main bag, so no extras. Bargain for someone like me who lives 60 minutes from Heathrow.

Thinking to travel Thursday afternoon, game Friday, main event Sat-Sun, another game Monday morning, then home?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 5, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Any other southern softies planning on flying up from Heathrow to Glasgow and then looking for games slightly further North than Southerness? Lanark would work actually, or maybe Western Gailes, Dundonald, etc, which were mentioned a long time ago in the thread? BA are quoting me just Â£143 at the moment to fly up Thursday afternoon and then home late Monday afternoon, including hire of an Astra size car for the full trip. And they allow you to have your clubs as the main bag, so no extras. Bargain for someone like me who lives 60 minutes from Heathrow.

Thinking to travel Thursday afternoon, game Friday, main event Sat-Sun, another game Monday morning, then home?
		
Click to expand...

Without giving anything away, Glyn is talking to some prestigious clubs at the moment to see if we can put something else around it at the moment. No promises yet, but personally I'd hold fire for a week or two on booking any transport, as if he gets one of the ones he's trying to get, I dont think you would want to miss out. It could be the Monday/Tuesday or Thursday/Friday, or even just one of the days.

Negotiations are very early, so still dont get your hopes up, either.:thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Aug 5, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Without giving anything away, Glyn is talking to some prestigious clubs at the moment to see if we can put something else around it at the moment. No promises yet, but personally I'd hold fire for a week or two on booking any transport, as if he gets one of the ones he's trying to get, I dont think you would want to miss out. It could be the Monday/Tuesday or Thursday/Friday, or even just one of the days.

Negotiations are very early, so still dont get your hopes up, either.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not in any rush, I know from the Aberdeen trip that those flight prices will hold for at least the next couple of months 

Still interested to know if anyone else is taking the same route though?


----------



## wookie (Aug 6, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Not in any rush, I know from the Aberdeen trip that those flight prices will hold for at least the next couple of months 

Still interested to know if anyone else is taking the same route though?
		
Click to expand...

I probably will Ben.  Lets speak once theres more info as above.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 6, 2017)

wookie said:



			I probably will Ben.  Lets speak once theres more info as above.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be flying up from Heathrow too.


----------



## IanM (Aug 6, 2017)

PieMan said:



			I'll be flying up from Heathrow too.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in the flight up too


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 7, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Craig, You can have my place mate, I've only just realised this date clashes with our annual trip to The Cheltenham Festival.
		
Click to expand...

No..Stu - what about my cultural trip to Liverpool on the Thursday!


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi Glyn - just transferred full payment of Â£179


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 7, 2017)

Was going to drive & maybe car share on the way up. Looked at Ryanair out of Stansted. Currently Â£45 + Golf Clubs (Â£70). BA deal from Heathrow looks better. If anyone north of Stansted/Cambridge is looking to car share I think I'll still drive up, leaving Thurs pm or early Friday. Return journey depends on weather who's up for some fun & frolics around Ayrshire or further south on way home. Can't wait...:clap:



Oxfordcomma said:



			Any other southern softies planning on flying up from Heathrow to Glasgow and then looking for games slightly further North than Southerness? Lanark would work actually, or maybe Western Gailes, Dundonald, etc, which were mentioned a long time ago in the thread? BA are quoting me just Â£143 at the moment to fly up Thursday afternoon and then home late Monday afternoon, including hire of an Astra size car for the full trip. And they allow you to have your clubs as the main bag, so no extras. Bargain for someone like me who lives 60 minutes from Heathrow.

Thinking to travel Thursday afternoon, game Friday, main event Sat-Sun, another game Monday morning, then home?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## 2blue (Aug 8, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			No..Stu - what about my cultural trip to Liverpool on the Thursday! 

Click to expand...

Ahhh tough...  Thursday's in Liverpool been culture-free for years&#129315;
Why not Head up the East side to our off-centre of Culture in 'Ull & then pop over to Leeds to visit the well attended culture-free Elland Rd &#128563;
If that's not enough, it's only an hour to Teeside &#128518;.....  what you mean, 'you've decided to fly'


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 8, 2017)

2blue said:



			Ahhh tough...  Thursday's in Liverpool been culture-free for years&#63779;
Why not Head up the East side to our off-centre of Culture in 'Ull & then pop over to Leeds to visit the well attended culture-free Elland Rd &#63027;
If that's not enough, it's only an hour to Teeside &#62982;.....  what you mean, 'you've decided to fly'
		
Click to expand...

Could be a good option Dave - sophistication and leeds are well-know bedfellows!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY4tD2Hbg_A


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 8, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			Could be a good option Dave - sophistication and leeds are well-know bedfellows!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY4tD2Hbg_A

Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-jw5GYqMhM

:clap:


----------



## 2blue (Aug 8, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			Could be a good option Dave - sophistication and leeds are well-know bedfellows!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY4tD2Hbg_A

Click to expand...




PNWokingham said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-jw5GYqMhM

:clap:

Click to expand...

Good to see you've done your homework, Paul. LOL
Haha....  bit exaggerated, but otherwise very accurate 

Remember...... I hail from the more sophisticated North


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 21, 2017)

For those that haven't paid yet the next Â£50 is due by the end of August.

Thanks


----------



## IanM (Aug 21, 2017)

Good timing... got a note in calendar for Friday!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 21, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			For those that haven't paid yet the next Â£50 is due by the end of August.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Just sent it. Cheers!


----------



## 2blue (Aug 22, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			For those that haven't paid yet the next Â£50 is due by the end of August.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Just sent Glyn :thup:


----------



## Piece (Aug 22, 2017)

50 notes on their way ooop norf! :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks for the payments so far :thup:

If anyone is paying via PayPal, please can you add your forum name in the comments as well.

Its much easier to sort that way.

Thanks


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 24, 2017)

Latest instalment just done Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 24, 2017)

Cheers all for the payments so far.

I will update in the 1st few days of September.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Aug 25, 2017)

Paid. Cheers Glyn :thup:



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers all for the payments so far.

I will update in the 1st few days of September.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bluewolf (Aug 25, 2017)

Money sent over mate &#128077;


----------



## Trojan615 (Aug 26, 2017)

Any disclosure yet on the plans around the other courses ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 26, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Any disclosure yet on the plans around the other courses ?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully in the next week or two.

some clubs are living in the dark ages with booking over 3-4 months in advance.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 26, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hopefully in the next week or two.

*some clubs are living in the dark ages* with booking over 3-4 months in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Ha! I can guess where you're looking!


----------



## jpxpro (Aug 28, 2017)

could you send me your bank details please im having a fight with PayPal over a phone I sold so boycotting them  



Lincoln Quaker said:



			Morning all,

Much talked about recently on the forum as its gone to Number 1 in the rankings so I thought we better had start getting something booked.

Yes its over a year away but its the only way we can get a group deal.

Saturday 17th March 2018
Sunday 18th March 2018

Yes its a weekend so no annual leave required for most.

1 round Ailsa course (re designed 2015-2016)
1 round Kintyre course (re designed 2016-2017)

Bed and breakfast

Breakfast is in the main hotel

Accommodation is stopping over in the Lodges for one night (twin rooms)

http://www.trumpturnberry.com/family-self-catering

Now the green fee for the Ailsa course in March 2018 is going to be Â£135 on its own and if you want to go a month later then the package price is a whopping Â£565.

We have managed to secure a price for us all for a bargain for 2 rounds and 1 night bed and breakfast.

*Â£199*


Its a small deposit to commit to the trip. Â£20 (NON REFUNDABLE) before the end of January and then


Â£50 before the end of August 2017

Â£50 before the end of October 2017

Â£79 by the end of January 2018

 I have done this so we are not constantly asking you all for money before the Sunningdale trip.

Deposit to me on this occasion glynroddy@gmail.com is my PayPal and I can send over bank details if needed. Scott has enough to do with the Sunningdale trip.


We have 40 spaces so far and I imagine they could fill up.


We realise its a year away and not everyone can commit that far in advance but groups deals for big meets are not easy to book for the best courses and we don't want to clash with the H4H day in September so this year isn't an option.


Thanks

Glyn Peter and Scott.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Aug 28, 2017)

Glyn, any chance you could PM me payment details please bud 

Ta


----------



## IanM (Aug 28, 2017)

Sent, finally, sorry forgot


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 29, 2017)

Thought I had bank details saved. 

Any chance of a pm for bank or PayPal and I'll get money sent over. 

Dave


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 29, 2017)

Cheers for all the payments so far, keep them coming.

PM's sent to all those that have asked for bank details.

Thanks


----------



## njrose51 (Aug 30, 2017)

Can I have bank details please? Thanks


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 31, 2017)

Â£50 paid


----------



## PieMan (Aug 31, 2017)

Glyn - with huge apologies but I'm now going to have to drop out of this trip as a number of new financial commitments means I cannot shell out for 2 golf breaks so close to each other. Sorry for not letting you know sooner but was trying to work something out before making the next payment but not to be I'm afraid. Gutted.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 31, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Glyn - with huge apologies but I'm now going to have to drop out of this trip as a number of new financial commitments means I cannot shell out for 2 golf breaks so close to each other. Sorry for not letting you know sooner but was trying to work something out before making the next payment but not to be I'm afraid. Gutted.
		
Click to expand...

Fully understand no probs at all :thup:


----------



## Dando (Aug 31, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Fully understand no probs at all :thup:
		
Click to expand...

if there's space, I might be able to make it


----------



## ger147 (Aug 31, 2017)

Â£50 paid by bank transfer.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 31, 2017)

Dando said:



			if there's space, I might be able to make it
		
Click to expand...

James, you are more than welcome to join the group.

i am away till Monday so will sort with you then.


----------



## njrose51 (Sep 1, 2017)

Glyn I paid Â£50 last night, from Kelly rose but njrose51 ascreference. Cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 1, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			Glyn I paid Â£50 last night, from Kelly rose but njrose51 ascreference. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, will update Monday when I am back from St Andrews.


----------



## moogie (Sep 1, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers, will update Monday when I am back from St Andrews.
		
Click to expand...



Name dropper........:ears:


----------



## Odvan (Sep 11, 2017)

Paid.

Where's the update then, ya lazy git?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 11, 2017)

Odvan said:



			Paid.

Where's the update then, ya lazy git?
		
Click to expand...

Just waiting for a couple of stragglers. I would have put it on last week but as you was one of them I didn't want to embarrass you again


----------



## 2blue (Sep 11, 2017)

Odvan said:



			Paid.

Where's the update then, ya lazy git?
		
Click to expand...

Been to busy getting his H/cap up...... 11 were'd that come from!!


Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just waiting for a couple of stragglers. I would have put it on last week but as you was one of them I didn't want to embarrass you again 

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2017)

Bump for Boxman and +1, potentially filling spots of time wasters.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 15, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bump for Boxman and +1, potentially filling spots of time wasters.
		
Click to expand...

Time wasters,really?

Name and shame I say:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 15, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Time wasters,really?

Name and shame I say:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, every big meet has em.:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 25, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker   Â£70 
Liverbirdie   Â£70 
Birchy   Â£70 
Odvan   Â£70 
Petelav   Â£100 
Val   Â£70 
jimaroid   Â£70 
Captainron   Â£70 
StuC   Â£70 
Region 3 Andy   Â£70 
Region 3 Nigel   Â£100 
Chellie   Â£70 
Chellie + 1   Â£70 
robobum   Â£70 
Karl102   Â£70 
Bernix   Â£70 
Adam Williams   Â£70 
Darren Williams   Â£70 
hdidkenny   Â£70 
JPXpro   Â£70 
Moogie   Â£70 
Merv_Swerve   Â£70 
Scouser   Â£70 
Scousers Boss   Â£70 
Dave Mc   Â£70 
Junior   Â£199 
Wookie   Â£70 
Andy W   Â£70 
Bluewolf   Â£70 
topoftheflop   Â£70 
Duffers   Â£110 
Anotherdouble   Â£70 
IanM   Â£70 
Piece   Â£70 
PNWokingham   Â£199 
Tojan615   Â£70 
paperboy   Â£159 
Chiefio   Â£70 
Fish   Â£70 
Ger147   Â£70 
2blue   Â£70 
Fairway dodger   Â£70 
DaveMC +1   Â£70 
Lousie A   Â£70 
NWJocko   Â£170 
NJROSE51   Â£70 
Radbourne2010   Â£80 
Liverbirdie Paul   Â£70 
Liverbirdie Glen   Â£199 
Boxman   Â£70 
Boxman +1   Â£70 
Richy   Â£70

Current payments received from everyone. If you disagree then let me know asap.

We have 52 from the forum plus I have 16 from Woodhall going as we have had a few drop out.

I am just sorting rooms out etc.

If you want to share with someone then let me know as its going to be easier to sort.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 25, 2017)

I guess Paul-Wokingham & I could share as he's possibly chancing his arm through Yarkshire to do Moortown or Alwoodley so may want to to Part-2 of the 'Northern Lingo' course.


----------



## Fish (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd prefer a single, can't remember if it's been quoted further back or names taken.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 25, 2017)

Stick me in with duffers and make sure it's a single bed. Ta.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'd prefer a single, can't remember if it's been quoted further back or names taken.
		
Click to expand...

Leave it with me Robin, I will ask the question in the morning.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't mind sharing. I love a bit of moonlight spooning.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 25, 2017)

Put me down with Glen.

Paul and Andy together.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Put me down with Glen.

Paul and Andy together.
		
Click to expand...


Na Glynn, put Pete in with my +1 





:rofl:


----------



## Junior (Sep 26, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Lincoln Quaker   Â£70 
Liverbirdie   Â£70 
Birchy   Â£70 
Odvan   Â£70 
Petelav   Â£100 
Val   Â£70 
jimaroid   Â£70 
Captainron   Â£70 
StuC   Â£70 
Region 3 Andy   Â£70 
Region 3 Nigel   Â£100 
Chellie   Â£70 
Chellie + 1   Â£70 
robobum   Â£70 
Karl102   Â£70 
Bernix   Â£70 
Adam Williams   Â£70 
Darren Williams   Â£70 
hdidkenny   Â£70 
JPXpro   Â£70 
Moogie   Â£70 
Merv_Swerve   Â£70 
Scouser   Â£70 
Scousers Boss   Â£70 
Dave Mc   Â£70 
Junior   Â£199 
Wookie   Â£70 
Andy W   Â£70 
Bluewolf   Â£70 
topoftheflop   Â£70 
Duffers   Â£110 
Anotherdouble   Â£70 
IanM   Â£70 
Piece   Â£70 
PNWokingham   Â£199 
Tojan615   Â£70 
paperboy   Â£159 
Chiefio   Â£70 
Fish   Â£70 
Ger147   Â£70 
2blue   Â£70 
Fairway dodger   Â£70 
DaveMC +1   Â£70 
Lousie A   Â£70 
NWJocko   Â£170 
NJROSE51   Â£70 
Radbourne2010   Â£80 
Liverbirdie Paul   Â£70 
Liverbirdie Glen   Â£199 
Boxman   Â£70 
Boxman +1   Â£70 
Richy   Â£70

Current payments received from everyone. If you disagree then let me know asap.

We have 52 from the forum plus I have 16 from Woodhall going as we have had a few drop out.

I am just sorting rooms out etc.

If you want to share with someone then let me know as its going to be easier to sort.
		
Click to expand...

I'll jump in with Jocko..... hoping his golf will rub off on me during the spooning.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 26, 2017)

I have asked Turnberry for the price for singles, with us having a possible group of 74 we may have taken all the spaces in the villas so it may be a no go unless they do us a very favourable deal to go into the hotel.

I shall find out later when my contact comes back to me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 26, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Na Glynn, put Pete in with my +1 





:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Billy Bailsteen +1?:ears:


----------



## ger147 (Sep 26, 2017)

Can you put hdidkenny and ger147 in together please?


----------



## DRW (Sep 26, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I have asked Turnberry for the price for singles, with us having a possible group of 74 we may have taken all the spaces in the villas so it may be a no go unless they do us a very favourable deal to go into the hotel.

I shall find out later when my contact comes back to me.
		
Click to expand...

Would be interested if they give a chance of the hotel.

If only villa choice, what setup are the villas, the website is very limited in detail. Kind of reads like the apartments within the villas are 2 sharing(but something like 3-4 individual/separate apartments in each villa).

Please can I share with Adam if twin rooms.

If you get any dropouts and are looking for another player, Joanne may be interested in coming(not even mentioned it to her and thinking out loud and wont wish to upset anyone) as she really enjoyed Sunningdale and that there were other ladies present.

Thanks again for the chance to play, greatly appreciated.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 26, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Na Glynn, put Pete in with my +1 





:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

^^^^ This


----------



## Val (Sep 26, 2017)

Iâ€™ll share with anyone


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 27, 2017)

Happy to share with anyone who'll have me (metaphorically speaking) 


Lincoln Quaker said:



			Lincoln Quaker   Â£70 
Liverbirdie   Â£70 
Birchy   Â£70 
Odvan   Â£70 
Petelav   Â£100 
Val   Â£70 
jimaroid   Â£70 
Captainron   Â£70 
StuC   Â£70 
Region 3 Andy   Â£70 
Region 3 Nigel   Â£100 
Chellie   Â£70 
Chellie + 1   Â£70 
robobum   Â£70 
Karl102   Â£70 
Bernix   Â£70 
Adam Williams   Â£70 
Darren Williams   Â£70 
hdidkenny   Â£70 
JPXpro   Â£70 
Moogie   Â£70 
Merv_Swerve   Â£70 
Scouser   Â£70 
Scousers Boss   Â£70 
Dave Mc   Â£70 
Junior   Â£199 
Wookie   Â£70 
Andy W   Â£70 
Bluewolf   Â£70 
topoftheflop   Â£70 
Duffers   Â£110 
Anotherdouble   Â£70 
IanM   Â£70 
Piece   Â£70 
PNWokingham   Â£199 
Tojan615   Â£70 
paperboy   Â£159 
Chiefio   Â£70 
Fish   Â£70 
Ger147   Â£70 
2blue   Â£70 
Fairway dodger   Â£70 
DaveMC +1   Â£70 
Lousie A   Â£70 
NWJocko   Â£170 
NJROSE51   Â£70 
Radbourne2010   Â£80 
Liverbirdie Paul   Â£70 
Liverbirdie Glen   Â£199 
Boxman   Â£70 
Boxman +1   Â£70 
Richy   Â£70

Current payments received from everyone. If you disagree then let me know asap.

We have 52 from the forum plus I have 16 from Woodhall going as we have had a few drop out.

I am just sorting rooms out etc.

If you want to share with someone then let me know as its going to be easier to sort.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Sep 27, 2017)

PNWokingham or Wookie if either of the lads are cool with that. 
Cheers, can't wait!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2017)

Keep your eye on your e-mail in the next 24 hours - urgent answer(s) required for probable extra round on the Monday.:thup:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 27, 2017)

Was just wondering if there was an update on the horizon...


Liverbirdie said:



			Keep your eye on your e-mail in the next 24 hours - urgent answer(s) required for probable extra round on the Monday.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Merv_swerve (Sep 27, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Happy to share with anyone who'll have me (metaphorically speaking) 

Click to expand...

Me and Thee, Mark?
I am low room mate maintenance and no recorded events of horrendous snoring to date &#128514;


----------



## chellie (Sep 27, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Keep your eye on your e-mail in the next 24 hours - urgent answer(s) required for probable extra round on the Monday.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Count us in and I don't even know where it is pmsl


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 27, 2017)

chellie said:



			Count us in and I don't even know where it is pmsl
		
Click to expand...

You may actually choose a no........but wait and see.:ears:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 28, 2017)

Works for me Merv! &#129347; &#9971;&#65039;&#127867;&#127948;&#65039;



Merv_swerve said:



			Me and Thee, Mark?
I am low room mate maintenance and no recorded events of horrendous snoring to date &#128514;
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bernix (Sep 28, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Keep your eye on your e-mail in the next 24 hours - urgent answer(s) required for probable extra round on the Monday.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

did not receive an email (yet) but count me in for any additional round(s) surrounding the meeting. i just need to know the exact date to arrange flights & accomodation


----------



## IanM (Sep 29, 2017)

I don't mind paying for a single room, but can share too if needs be


----------



## Piece (Sep 29, 2017)

Also happy to pay for single room. Sharing OK too


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 29, 2017)

Will send an email to everyone Monday about the Friday or Monday games, I am meeting Peter Sunday and we have a few things to discuss.


Got to speak to Turnberry yesterday.

As it stand we have all the available rooms in the villas, They are going to price some singles for the hotel but.............................its not going to be cheap 

Once I have a price I shall let everyone know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will send an email to everyone Monday about the Friday or Monday games, I am meeting Peter Sunday and we have a few things to discuss.Got to speak to Turnberry yesterday.As it stand we have all the available rooms in the villas, They are going to price some singles for the hotel but.............................its not going to be cheap Once I have a price I shall let everyone know.
		
Click to expand...

Edit - Glyn is going to e-mail you all today about 2 options, and ideally need an answer for Sunday.We would also need a deposit to follow within a few weeks.If we do get good numbers, we will then look into trying to get the prices a bit cheaper.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Edit - Glyn is going to e-mail you all today about 2 options, and ideally need an answer for Sunday.We would also need a deposit to follow within a few weeks.If we do get good numbers, we will then look into trying to get the prices a bit cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure no-one asked for my email addy when I put my name down.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will send an email to everyone Monday about the Friday or Monday games, I am meeting Peter Sunday and we have a few things to discuss.


Got to speak to Turnberry yesterday.

As it stand we have all the available rooms in the villas, They are going to price some singles for the hotel but.............................its not going to be cheap 

Once I have a price I shall let everyone know.
		
Click to expand...

Can you let me know if you have an email address for me? I don't recall supplying one when I put my name down.


----------



## jpxpro (Sep 29, 2017)

id imagine emails will be the ones from your profile or your PayPal


----------



## ger147 (Sep 29, 2017)

jpxpro said:



			id imagine emails will be the ones from your profile or your PayPal 

Click to expand...

My email isn't on my profile and I didn't pay by Paypal, but thanks for your help.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2017)

ger147 said:



			My email isn't on my profile and I didn't pay by Paypal, but thanks for your help.
		
Click to expand...

PM me your e-mail address fella, and I'll send it to you.:thup:


----------



## ger147 (Sep 30, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			PM me your e-mail address fella, and I'll send it to you.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 30, 2017)

Has an email been sent? I ain't had one.


----------



## Fish (Sep 30, 2017)

HDID Kenny said:



			Has an email been sent? I ain't had one.
		
Click to expand...

Carrier pigeon for you boys up there, wind against today so will be a tad late &#128540;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 30, 2017)

Apologies but I had to actually do some proper work yesterday and not just be Peters PA for the day. 

I have a busy weekend so it will be Monday before I send anything out. 

Excuse Peter. He thinks I have nothing better to do than work for him.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 30, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Apologies but I had to actually do some proper work yesterday and not just be Peters PA for the day. 

I have a busy weekend so it will be Monday before I send anything out. 

Excuse Peter. He thinks I have nothing better to do than work for him.
		
Click to expand...

Disciplinary meeting pending at Alwoodley tomorrow. 

Stand down y'all, if you dont think Glyn has your e-mail address PM him (or me) with it in the meantime.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 1, 2017)

Bernix, Ger147 and Moogie - sent your email addys onto Glyn.

Hopefully with you soon.:thup:


----------



## moogie (Oct 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bernix, Ger147 and Moogie - sent your email addys onto Glyn.

Hopefully with you soon.:thup:
		
Click to expand...



Cheers Rafa........I mean peter


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 2, 2017)

moogie said:



			Cheers Rafa........I mean peter
		
Click to expand...

Think your getting me and Khamelion mixed up.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2017)

Chaps, if/when an email goes out will you announce it here so weâ€™re not worrying weâ€™ve missed it?

Cheers!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 2, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Chaps, if/when an email goes out will you announce it here so weâ€™re not worrying weâ€™ve missed it?

Cheers! 

Click to expand...

Will send it in the morning, Peter has built this up big time.

Its not Augusta as one of the options


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 3, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will send it in the morning, Peter has built this up big time.

Its not Augusta as one of the options 

Click to expand...

Email sent to everyone.

That's for the Monday.

I shall do a separate thread for those wishing to play on the Friday as I plan to play on the Friday en route.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 5, 2017)

Can people please reply to Glyn's e-mail, so we have an answer from everyone, one way or the other.

Ideally today, thanks.


----------



## Trojan615 (Oct 5, 2017)

Iâ€™ve had to drop out due to a work thing now if anyone wants a place


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 5, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Iâ€™ve had to drop out due to a work thing now if anyone wants a place
		
Click to expand...

I might be able to help with a +1, will confirm tomorrow night.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 6, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Iâ€™ve had to drop out due to a work thing now if anyone wants a place
		
Click to expand...

I have filled your place with someone from Woodhall.

I will email you reference the deposit.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 6, 2017)

I never received this mythical email the other day......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 6, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I never received this mythical email the other day......
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure


----------



## 2blue (Oct 6, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I never received this mythical email the other day......
		
Click to expand...

Mmmmmm???


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 6, 2017)

We have 4 places left.

If anyone is interested but doesn't want to do the overnight package let me know as I may be able to work you a golf only deal out.

Send me a PM.


----------



## Captainron (Oct 6, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Are you sure 

Click to expand...

Checked my Trash - and there you were.....


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 6, 2017)

Re the rooms, I would prefer a single room if possible please. (i like my nakedness! Bit much...??) I'll happily share though...


----------



## lobthewedge (Oct 9, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have 4 places left.

If anyone is interested but doesn't want to do the overnight package let me know as I may be able to work you a golf only deal out.

Send me a PM.
		
Click to expand...

Pm sent I think, although it's not showing up in my sent items??


----------



## IanM (Oct 10, 2017)

lobthewedge said:



			Pm sent I think, although it's not showing up in my sent items??
		
Click to expand...

Me too..... Mrs M keen to play please!   (But I bet she expects me to pay!  )


----------



## Captainron (Oct 10, 2017)

I don't mind sharing but I am mostly there for the party and not the golf. Wine racing will be on the cards I am sure. And maybe a few games of cards against humanity.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 10, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I don't mind sharing .
		
Click to expand...

Its a good job you don't mind sharing.

We have 74 playing and we are using all the rooms in the villas.

I have had a chat with them today about using the other villas that they don't normally rent out for one night.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its a good job you don't mind sharing.

We have 74 playing and we are using all the rooms in the villas.

I have had a chat with them today about using the other villas that they don't normally rent out for one night.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are not sub letting Glyn


----------



## IanM (Oct 10, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Its a good job you don't mind sharing.
		
Click to expand...

...organiser's stress............. I am sure the awkward ones will keep you supplied with beer at the event!


----------



## 2blue (Oct 10, 2017)

IanM said:



			...organiser's stress............. I am sure the awkward ones will keep you supplied with beer at the event!   

Click to expand...

Ooooh.... you haven't heard??....  last thing we need is our Chief-of-Staff, Glyn, plied with alcohol ...  hic, hic


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2017)

Without wading through all the posts, what time do the tee times start on Saturday. 

Iâ€™m asking due to the Silloth thread and working out a journey plan.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 11, 2017)

Captainron said:



			I don't mind sharing but I am mostly there for the party and not the golf. Wine racing will be on the cards I am sure. And maybe a few games of cards against humanity.
		
Click to expand...

simply luvely!


----------



## Fish (Oct 11, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			simply luvely! 

Click to expand...

You wanna hope his tank is empty&#128563;&#128540;

Be seeing ya


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			Without wading through all the posts, what time do the tee times start on Saturday. 

Iâ€™m asking due to the Silloth thread and working out a journey plan.
		
Click to expand...

Ailsa course is from 10.00 on the Saturday.

We are stopping in Ayr on the Friday night so going to get the journey out of the way after Silloth.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi all,

We've had the majority of people (but not all) reply to the e-mail now, so know more or less the interest levels. 

As advised, due to the time of year / mats situation / initial soundings out about a deal - they werent the most attractive of deals. It was to see if we could get a good solid 30-40 people interested so that we could go then go back and try to hammer out a better deal, but it hasnt come to pass.

But anyway, in case a few of you want to go ahead, here is the state of play:-

Prestwick:-

Val
Jimaroid
2blue
Top of the flop
(possibly also a top of the flop +1)????

Bernix (interested in Prestwick or Lytham)
Merv Swerve (interested in Prestwick or Lytham)

Royal Lytham:-

Junior
Another double
Ian M
Piece 
Paperboy
Chiefio
Fish
Fairway dodger
Radbourne

Bernix (interested in Prestwick or Lytham)
Merv Swerve (interested in Prestwick or Lytham)

I'm going to keep my powder dry and am looking into something for June/July instead over a weekend in the north.

So just in case anyone wants to take up the reins for either Prestwick or Lytham, the lists are above. If you do, may be better to start a new thread.

I just thought I'd let everyone know the lists of people interested in case they do go ahead, as Glyn is also sorting a game at Silloth on the Friday, so people may consider that as an alternative.

If required I can give you the contact details of the lady at Lytham on a PM, and Glyn can advise the details for Prestwick.:thup:

PS There were enough Dormy places at Lytham up to the other day, anyway.


----------



## DRW (Oct 12, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ailsa course is from 10.00 on the Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's earlier than I thought it would be, glad Robin asked:thup:. 

Was looking at driving up Saturday early morning/night but will have to look into driving up Friday night now and staying somewhere. Shame Adams got college on friday, as would have looked at the long weekend of golf.

Thanks for info.:cheers:


----------



## Captainron (Oct 12, 2017)

PNWokingham said:



			simply luvely! 

Click to expand...

There will be plenty left in the tank sir. Maybe even some blinding....


----------



## 2blue (Oct 12, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi all,

We've had the majority of people (but not all) reply to the e-mail now, so know more or less the interest levels. 

As advised, due to the time of year / mats situation / initial soundings out about a deal - they werent the most attractive of deals. It was to see if we could get a good solid 30-40 people interested so that we could go then go back and try to hammer out a better deal, but it hasnt come to pass.

But anyway, in case a few of you want to go ahead, here is the state of play:-

Prestwick:-

Val
Jimaroid
2blue
Top of the flop
(possibly also a top of the flop +1)????

Bernix (interested in Prestwick or Lytham)
Merv Swerve (interested in Prestwick or Lytham)

Royal Lytham:-

Junior
Another double
Ian M
Piece 
Paperboy
Chiefio
Fish
Fairway dodger
Radbourne

Bernix (interested in Prestwick or Lytham)
Merv Swerve (interested in Prestwick or Lytham)

I'm going to keep my powder dry and am looking into something for June/July instead over a weekend in the north.

So just in case anyone wants to take up the reins for either Prestwick or Lytham, the lists are above. If you do, may be better to start a new thread.

I just thought I'd let everyone know the lists of people interested in case they do go ahead, as Glyn is also sorting a game at Silloth on the Friday, so people may consider that as an alternative.

If required I can give you the contact details of the lady at Lytham on a PM, and Glyn can advise the details for Prestwick.:thup:

PS There were enough Dormy places at Lytham up to the other day, anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Count me in for either venue & a Sunday overnight in't Dormy if its St A's, please


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 12, 2017)

2blue said:



			Count me in for either venue & a Sunday overnight in't Dormy if its St A's, please
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave, Ive posted up in case anyone else wants to organise Prestwick or Lytham, as Im not going on either, mate.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 12, 2017)

Iâ€™ll pass on prestwick and try to do Silloth instead seeing as thatâ€™s looking more popular/convenient.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 15, 2017)

Next payment is due at the end of the month.

Â£50 is the payment.

Please try and pay me this month as I am spending way too much time chasing people that haven't paid.

Thanks to all those that are ahead on payments.


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Next payment is due at the end of the month.

Â£50 is the payment.

Please try and pay me this month as I am spending way too much time chasing people that haven't paid.

Thanks to all those that are ahead on payments.
		
Click to expand...

Payment in full made to your offshore account Glyn.:thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 15, 2017)

Glyn just paid next payment for Turnberry and deposit for Silloth in one transaction


----------



## 2blue (Oct 15, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Glyn just paid next payment for Turnberry and deposit for Silloth in one transaction
		
Click to expand...

I've just done this  ^^^^^^  also :thup:
Hope to be able to go out just after Anne if Josh can get up early on the Friday to meet me in Penrith at 9.00am or so.
Should make for an earlier arrival in Ayr that evening.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 15, 2017)

richart said:



			Payment in full made to your offshore account Glyn.:thup:
		
Click to expand...




anotherdouble said:



			Glyn just paid next payment for Turnberry and deposit for Silloth in one transaction
		
Click to expand...




2blue said:



			I've just done this  ^^^^^^  also :thup:
Hope to be able to go out just after Anne if Josh can get up early on the Friday to meet me in Penrith at 9.00am or so.
Should make for an earlier arrival in Ayr that evening.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers all :thup:


----------



## bernix (Oct 16, 2017)

How much is deposit on Siloth?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hi Glyn, how much is the outstanding amount to pay this off in full?


Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers all :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 16, 2017)

bernix said:



			How much is deposit on Siloth?
		
Click to expand...

Â£10 Bernard.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 16, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Hi Glyn, how much is the outstanding amount to pay this off in full?
		
Click to expand...

Mark,

Email sent.


----------



## DRW (Oct 17, 2017)

Just paid the balance for all of us, saves mucking around again, hopefully that should be it.

If I missed anything let me know.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 17, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Just paid the balance for all of us, saves mucking around again, hopefully that should be it.

If I missed anything let me know.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Darren.

I have updated all payments and will post at the end of the month when everyone has paid :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 17, 2017)

Â£50 sent mate


----------



## louise_a (Oct 17, 2017)

Will send the next payment at the end of the week.

Just noticed the 10am tee time, I was intending driving up on Saturday, its going to be a very early start.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 17, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Will send the next payment at the end of the week.

Just noticed the 10am tee time, I was intending driving up on Saturday, its going to be a very early start.
		
Click to expand...

We have 19 tee times so we have nearly 3 hrs from 1st tee time to the final tee time, not everyone will get 10am tee time.

I will try and work out in January time the start sheet and see who is stopping local the night before.


----------



## DRW (Oct 18, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Will send the next payment at the end of the week.

Just noticed the 10am tee time, I was intending driving up on Saturday, its going to be a very early start.
		
Click to expand...

Just in case it interests anyone, we are probably going to hire a minibus and probably be travelling up early Saturday(not 100% on this, as still thinking about it) and coming back after the round on Sunday. 

If anyone isn't to far from the motorway and I have the minibus or like, have no problems in you jumping in with us for a free trip up, not looking for any petrol money or like, as we have got to go there anyway.

Thought I would chuck the offer out there.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 18, 2017)

Glyn
Final Â£79 just paid


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 18, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Glyn
Final Â£79 just paid
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris.

Thanks to all those who have paid so far.

Update in a few weeks before I go to Royal County Down and Royal Portrush :whoo:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 18, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers Chris.

Thanks to all those who have paid so far.

Update in a few weeks before I go to Royal County Down and Royal Portrush :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

What a life you have!


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 18, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			What a life you have! 

Click to expand...

Now come on Karen. You've met him. You know he's got a lot of "challenges" to put up with.


----------



## wookie (Oct 24, 2017)

Glynn have just sent Â£50 instalment and Â£10 Siloth deposit over - cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 24, 2017)

wookie said:



			Glynn have just sent Â£50 instalment and Â£10 Siloth deposit over - cheers
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, keep those payments coming in everyone.

Its quite nice not having to chase anyone for payment :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 24, 2017)

That's my Â£50 winging its way to you!


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 24, 2017)

Glyn, Â£50 paid


----------



## njrose51 (Oct 24, 2017)

Mr 4 Pointer would like to bag one of those seats please!! Cheers Darren 




DarrenWilliams said:



			Just in case it interests anyone, we are probably going to hire a minibus and probably be travelling up early Saturday(not 100% on this, as still thinking about it) and coming back after the round on Sunday. 

If anyone isn't to far from the motorway and I have the minibus or like, have no problems in you jumping in with us for a free trip up, not looking for any petrol money or like, as we have got to go there anyway.

Thought I would chuck the offer out there.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 26, 2017)

Â£50 due by the end of the month for those that haven't paid yet.

Keep those payments coming in everyone.

Its quite nice not having to chase anyone for payment :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 27, 2017)

We have had a couple of withdrawals so if anyone wants to bring a guest then let me know :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Oct 27, 2017)

Â£50 paid this morning mate


----------



## louise_a (Oct 27, 2017)

Â£50 just transferred.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 30, 2017)

Paid in full this morning, Glyn.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2017)

Cheers all to everyone that has paid :thup:, only a handful left to pay


----------



## IanM (Oct 30, 2017)

Apologies for being late(ish)  PayPal account is playing up... so will need to send via BACS..please message me the BACS details......... and I need to get Donna's owings up to date!  

I think that's Â£60 for me   (October plus 10 for Siloth) and Â£130 for Donna (Â£20 orig deposit, 2x50, plus Â£10 for Siloth) TOTAL Â£190.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2017)

IanM said:



			Apologies for being late(ish)  PayPal account is playing up... so will need to send via BACS..please message me the BACS details......... and I need to get Donna's owings up to date!  

I think that's Â£60 for me   (October plus 10 for Siloth) and Â£130 for Donna (Â£20 orig deposit, 2x50, plus Â£10 for Siloth) TOTAL Â£190.
		
Click to expand...

Ian, 100% correct :thup:


----------



## IanM (Oct 30, 2017)

Right ho... paid!


----------



## Val (Oct 30, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers all to everyone that has paid :thup:, only a handful left to pay 

Click to expand...

Â£50 paid


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 30, 2017)

Just booked in on this, can't wait.

People staying in Ayr the night before?


----------



## Val (Oct 30, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have 4 places left.

If anyone is interested but doesn't want to do the overnight package let me know as I may be able to work you a golf only deal out.

Send me a PM.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn, is this option still open? I may (and I havenâ€™t suggested yet) bring my Mrs down and overnight the Saturday in the Hotel (I can sort my own room)

Drop me a pm or email, whichever suits 

Cheers bud


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2017)

Val said:



			Glyn, is this option still open? I may (and I havenâ€™t suggested yet) bring my Mrs down and overnight the Saturday in the Hotel (I can sort my own room)

Drop me a pm or email, whichever suits 

Cheers bud
		
Click to expand...

Will ping you an email tomorrow :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2017)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Just booked in on this, can't wait.

People staying in Ayr the night before?
		
Click to expand...

Welcome on board.

we have booked the premier inn A77 Monkton for the Friday night.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 30, 2017)

Did the spares all go, or is there one left?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 30, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			Did the spares all go, or is there one left?
		
Click to expand...

We have a space available for you.

send me a pm with your email and I will forward you the payment details.


----------



## User2021 (Oct 30, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have a space available for you.

send me a pm with your email and I will forward you the payment details.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm sure I know of at least 4 forumers who would be interested in a play only option.  In fact, I asked about this early on in the thread.

Any scope for places on this basis?  Ta!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Oct 31, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Welcome on board.

we have booked the premier inn A77 Monkton for the Friday night.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers

Have book in


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2017)

Latest Â£50 sent via paypal.


----------



## moogie (Oct 31, 2017)

Glyn,

Balance paid in full today ,  via PayPal

Thanks again for organising &#128077;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 31, 2017)

Cheers to all those who have paid.

Only a couple left to pay.

For those that have asked about more places I have put a phone call in and I am waiting to see what we can do.

Same for the 4 that want to play but don't want to stop over.

As soon as I get answers I will send some PM's.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 31, 2017)

Welcome on board Jon! Keep up the practice mate...


jobr1850 said:



			Thanks very much
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User2021 (Oct 31, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Welcome on board Jon! Keep up the practice mate...

Click to expand...


Need lots of practice mate


----------



## Fish (Oct 31, 2017)

Sent Â£60 for Turnberry/Silloth ðŸ‘


----------



## Merv_swerve (Oct 31, 2017)

Â£50 via PayPal Big G ðŸ‘


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 31, 2017)

Â£50 sent matey ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## Captainron (Nov 1, 2017)

So how many spaces are left to fill now Glynn?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 2, 2017)

I've nabbed 2 (me +1). Â£240 deposit sent by paypal.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 2, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			I've nabbed 2 (me +1). Â£240 deposit sent by paypal.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers

All received :thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 2, 2017)

Not sure if this has been discussed but thought I'd flag it after seeing it mentioned on another thread....

The Ailsa is on mats until the end of March? Probably better folk know about that in advance than discovering it when we get there.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 2, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Not sure if this has been discussed but thought I'd flag it after seeing it mentioned on another thread....

The Ailsa is on mats until the end of March? Probably better folk know about that in advance than discovering it when we get there.....
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Karen,

I had noticed Williamalex had only mentioned it a few times on another thread as he was clearly stirring and he clearly didn't know that I have already had the conversation with Turnberry.

I have it verbally from Turnberry that we are OK for the day not to use mats as we are a huge group for them, Today I have asked for it in writing as well with the news from  the other thread so I can re assure everyone.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 2, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers Karen,

I had noticed Williamalex had only mentioned it a few times on another thread as he was clearly stirring and he clearly didn't know that I have already had the conversation with Turnberry.

I have it verbally from Turnberry that we are OK for the day not to use mats as we are a huge group for them, Today I have asked for it in writing as well with the news from  the other thread so I can re assure everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Should have known you'd be on top of it! :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers Karen,

I had noticed Williamalex had only mentioned it a few times on another thread as he was clearly stirring and he clearly didn't know that I have already had the conversation with Turnberry.

I have it verbally from Turnberry that we are OK for the day not to use mats as we are a huge group for them, Today I have asked for it in writing as well with the news from  the other thread so I can re assure everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Great news for us kaz, the weekend warriors wont have perfect lies every time now. :rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Great news for us kaz, the weekend warriors wont have perfect lies every time now. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

With preferred lies theyâ€™re all perfect duckyðŸ˜³


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Great news for us kaz, the weekend warriors wont have perfect lies every time now. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

They cannae use mats in the rough anyway Peter!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 2, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			They cannae use mats in the rough anyway Peter!
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, I remember Scouser asking me if he could last year.


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone left to pay LQ? Canâ€™t believe people leave it so long! 

Cheeky


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 3, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Anyone left to pay LQ? Canâ€™t believe people leave it so long! 

Cheeky
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: its bang out of order that some people need chasing on WhatsApp eh Davey  You are indeed yet again last to pay


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers Karen,

I had noticed Williamalex had only mentioned it a few times on another thread as he was clearly stirring and he clearly didn't know that I have already had the conversation with Turnberry.

I have it verbally from Turnberry that we are OK for the day not to use mats as we are a huge group for them, Today I have asked for it in writing as well with the news from  the other thread so I can re assure everyone.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent.


----------



## IanM (Nov 3, 2017)

Mats are handy for playing on the snow! 

West coast in March?  Grey and 12 degrees!  (take that now!)


----------



## Captainron (Nov 3, 2017)

No issue playing off mats in the unlikely event we are forced to and donâ€™t see why folk get their knickers in a twist about it.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 5, 2017)

Captainron said:



			No issue playing off mats in the unlikely event we are forced to and donâ€™t see why folk get their knickers in a twist about it.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this  ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 2blue (Nov 5, 2017)

Captainron said:



			So how many spaces are left to fill now Glynn?
		
Click to expand...

Is there any room Glyn??......   as I may have 1 to take Chiefi0's spot


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

Just so everyone knows what they have paid so far for Turnberry.



1	Lincoln Quaker	 Â£199 
2	Liverbirdie		 Â£199 
3	Birchy		 Â£199 
4	Odvan		 Â£76 
5	Petelav		 Â£199 
6	Val		         Â£120 
7	jimaroid		 Â£199 
8	Captainron		 Â£120 
9	StuC		         Â£120 
10	Region 3 Andy    Â£120 
11	Region 3 Nigel    Â£150 
12	Chellie		 Â£120 
13	Chellie + 1		 Â£120 
14	robobum		 Â£120 
15	Karl102		 Â£120 
16	Bernix		 Â£199 
17	Adam Williams	 Â£199 
18	Joanne Williams	 Â£229 
19	Darren Williams	 Â£229 
20	JPXpro		 Â£120 
21	Moogie		 Â£199 
22	Merv_Swerve	 Â£120 
23	Scouser		 Â£120 
24	Scousers Boss	 Â£120 
25	Dave Mc		 Â£120 
26	Junior		 Â£199 
27	Wookie		 Â£120 
28	Andy W		 Â£120 
29	Bluewolf		 Â£120 
30	topoftheflop	 Â£120 
31	topoftheflop +1   Â£120 
32	Hooker		 Â£120 
33	Richart		 Â£199 
34	Duffers		 Â£199 
35	Anotherdouble    Â£199 
36	IanM		         Â£120 
37	IanM +1		 Â£120 
38	Piece		         Â£120 
39	PNWokingham    Â£199 
40	Richy		         Â£120 
41	paperboy		 Â£199 
42	Fish		         Â£120 
43	Papas1982		 Â£120 
44	2blue		         Â£120 
45	Fairway dodger	 Â£120 
46	DaveMC +1	 Â£120 
47	Lousie A		 Â£120 
48	NWJocko		 Â£199 
49	NJROSE51		 Â£120 
50	jobr1850		 Â£120 
51	Radbourne2010	 Â£199 
52	Liverbirdie Paul	 Â£120 
53	Liverbirdie Glen   Â£199 
54	Boxman		 Â£120 
55	Boxman +1	 Â£120 
56	Norfolk Shaun	 Â£120 
57	Need my wedge	 Â£120 
58	NMW   +1          Â£120


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

So.......I have been in contact with Turnberry regarding evening meals.

Now as you can imagine this is Turnberry and its not going to be my kind of prices 

So we have had a few back and forth conversations regarding evening meals.

Oh how I did chuckle at the carvery for Â£60 

Anyway to cut a very long story short, this is the final offer I have on the table from them.

2 course meal for Â£30.

This is copied and pasted.
*Starters*
Oak Smoked Salmon, capers,onions with dill creme fraiche
Or
Chicken Liver Parfait withpear & raisin chutney & toasted brioche
Or
Dow Hill Beetroot salad withcapers gherkins & goats cheese

*Mains*
Braised Beef cheek, truffledpotato terrine, winter cabbage & bacon, honey roasted pasnips, Bourguignonsauce
Or
Dukkah Crusted fillet ofSalmon, Beetroot dauphinnoise, buttered kale, gravadlax sauce
Or
Butter poached breast ofChicken, Savoyard potatoes, Spinach & wild Mushrooms, Tomato & fennelconfit

If you would like to go aheadwith the private dinner then do let me know what number you would be happy toconfirm and we can get this finalised for you.


Now, they have said I can have the room hire FOC as its normally Â£2000 :rofl:

So, the question is.

Meal at Turnberry or sort yourself out separately?.

I have asked Fish to potentially look at the curry house etc and other options but as we have 74-80 golfers possibly I don't think they can handle that request in one sitting.

If people want to reply to the thread with Yes for Turnberry or  No to Turnberry I will see how many suggest otherwise, I have no issues with either way but we cant have 70 plus fighting over the local curry house that seats 12


----------



## chellie (Nov 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			If people want to reply to the thread with Yes for Turnberry or  No to Turnberry I will see how many suggest otherwise, I have no issues with either way but we cant have 70 plus fighting over the local curry house that seats 12 

Click to expand...

Perhaps we could have numbers 1 - 12 on the above list going to the curry house


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

No to Turnberry. Curry sounds good, but I would be happy with fish and chips in newspaper. More drinking and socialising time.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 14, 2017)

chellie said:



			Perhaps we could have numbers 1 - 12 on the above list going to the curry house

Click to expand...


and your guest misses out :lol:


----------



## User2021 (Nov 14, 2017)

Happy to go with either meal option


----------



## chellie (Nov 14, 2017)

jobr1850 said:



			and your guest misses out :lol:
		
Click to expand...

That was the plan but don't tell him


----------



## User2021 (Nov 14, 2017)

chellie said:



			That was the plan but don't tell him

Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 14, 2017)

I think Iâ€™ll go with the â€œsort elsewhere optionâ€. 

Wheres the local Mcdonalds lol


----------



## jpxpro (Nov 14, 2017)

im happy with curry or takeout, dont like those dinners where theres more cutlery than beers


----------



## Piece (Nov 14, 2017)

Kebab please


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

I will add, I think the curry place will deliver to the villas at Turnberry.

This is another option for those that may want a night in playing cards eh Peter and Captainron :rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 14, 2017)

I vote for takeaway!


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 14, 2017)

I vote for 17 packets of salt n vinegar crisps in the pub...


----------



## louise_a (Nov 14, 2017)

I dont fancy the Turnberry meal and I don't like curry, looks like the chippy for me


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just so everyone knows what they have paid so far for Turnberry.



1    Lincoln Quaker     Â£199 
2    Liverbirdie         Â£199 
3    Birchy         Â£199 
4    Odvan         Â£76 
5    Petelav         Â£199 
6    Val                 Â£120 
7    jimaroid         Â£199 
8    Captainron         Â£120 
9    StuC                 Â£120 
10    Region 3 Andy    Â£120 
11    Region 3 Nigel    Â£150 
12    Chellie         Â£120 
13    Chellie + 1         Â£120 
14    robobum         Â£120 
15    Karl102         Â£120 
16    Bernix         Â£199 
17    Adam Williams     Â£199 
18    Joanne Williams     Â£229 
19    Darren Williams     Â£229 
20    JPXpro         Â£120 
21    Moogie         Â£199 
22    Merv_Swerve     Â£120 
23    Scouser         Â£120 
24    Scousers Boss     Â£120 
25    Dave Mc         Â£120 
26    Junior         Â£199 
27    Wookie         Â£120 
28    Andy W         Â£120 
29    Bluewolf         Â£120 
30    topoftheflop     Â£120 
31    topoftheflop +1   Â£120 
32    Hooker         Â£120 
33    Richart         Â£199 
34    Duffers         Â£199 
35    Anotherdouble    Â£199 
36    IanM                 Â£120 
37    IanM +1         Â£120 
38    Piece                 Â£120 
39    PNWokingham    Â£199 
40    Richy                 Â£120 
41    paperboy         Â£199 
42    Fish                 Â£120 
43    Papas1982         Â£120 
44    2blue                 Â£120 
45    Fairway dodger     Â£120 
46    DaveMC +1     Â£120 
47    Lousie A         Â£120 
48    NWJocko         Â£199 
49    NJROSE51         Â£120 
50    jobr1850         Â£120 
51    Radbourne2010     Â£199 
52    Liverbirdie Paul     Â£120 
53    Liverbirdie Glen   Â£199 
54    Boxman         Â£120 
55    Boxman +1     Â£120 
56    Norfolk Shaun     Â£120 
57    Need my wedge     Â£120 
58    NMW   +1          Â£120
		
Click to expand...

Has Odvan used some of his money to pay you off for the Ireland bets?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2017)

I vote Turnberry meal, as long as I can bring some Vienetta for my dessert.

One curry house is the same as every other in the Kingdom, whereas how many times do you get to eat at Turnberry and being able to talk to fellow forummers in a grand setting. A once in a lifetime experience?

Back down to the villas then with the banjo, triangle and kazoo for a sing-a-long and a few Kestrel super strength.:thup:

Curry-schmurry!!!!

Flock wallpaper, Vishnu and Foreigner's "I want to know what love is" on a sitar.......or a glowing sunset, overlooking the links and Ailsa Craig, picking out the birdied holes from the day. Pearls before swine, I tells yer.:whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Nov 14, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I vote Turnberry meal, as long as I can bring some Vienetta for my dessert.

One curry house is the same as every other in the Kingdom, whereas how many times do you get to eat at Turnberry and being able to talk to fellow forummers in a grand setting. A once in a lifetime experience?

Back down to the villas then with the banjo, triangle and kazoo for a sing-a-long and a few Kestrel super strength.:thup:

Curry-schmurry!!!!

Flock wallpaper, Vishnu and Foreigner's "I want to know what love is" on a sitar.......or a glowing sunset, overlooking the links and Ailsa Craig, picking out the birdied holes from the day. Pearls before swine, I tells yer.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Tart....
Quick scran and a gutload of booze in a ropey old inn. Dodgy barmaid being chatted up by Stuey. Getting lost on the way back. Tucking into bed 3 hours before yer tee time. Bliss.


----------



## Val (Nov 14, 2017)

Iâ€™d rather eat at Turnberry if Iâ€™m honest but will go with the flow.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 14, 2017)

Turnberry for me and the boss please &#128513;


----------



## User101 (Nov 14, 2017)

Val said:



			Iâ€™d rather eat at Turnberry if Iâ€™m honest but will go with the flow.
		
Click to expand...

Only dead fish go with the flow :swing:


----------



## richart (Nov 14, 2017)

Is the meal in the hotel or the clubhouse Glyn ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Is the meal in the hotel or the clubhouse Glyn ?
		
Click to expand...

Hotel, it would be private dining.

I shall get the room name tomorrow and I shall also find out the minimum numbers required to have the 2 course meal.


----------



## 94tegsi (Nov 14, 2017)

I know I am almost a year late and it is all booked up. But if someone's plans change and to save lost deposits etc can you put me on the reserve list please?

Cheers

Martin.


----------



## The Boxman (Nov 14, 2017)

Turnberry meal for Boxman and CK03 PUT (Boxman +1)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			Tart....
Quick scran and a gutload of booze in a ropey old inn. Dodgy barmaid being chatted up by Stuey. Getting lost on the way back. Tucking into bed 3 hours before yer tee time. Bliss.
		
Click to expand...

7.00 meal, 2 in the bar, back down to the villas, load of cans, nuts, games of cards, sing-a-long, disco, midnight putting comp.

Scrabble, buck-a-roo and lashings and lashings of Ginger beer for Glyn and Capt ron.

Is a Gravalax some sort of Ayrshire squirrel?:mmm:


----------



## njrose51 (Nov 14, 2017)

No to turnberry rather find food elsewhere


----------



## DRW (Nov 15, 2017)

http://www.trumpturnberry.com/scotland-restaurants

Looking at the above and the menus, can only say wow to the prices but does look superb, people who dine here must move in different circles to me.

Being frank, not sure this early what we will do, but more likely will probably go for a drive around the area, maybe a nice walk somewhere(depending on timings/daylight permitting) and hopefully find something locally to eat in a quiet place and on a quiet table away from the noisy crowd  :ears: (or take away chips back to the room and some cards, love playing 9 card brag or like)

However if you need a minimum number and short of people, then we would be willing to go with the flow and make up the numbers, if that helps, as you only live once and the menu does look interesting.


----------



## bernix (Nov 15, 2017)

if there is a curry house and game of cards i'd be happy to join


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Hotel, it would be private dining.

I shall get the room name tomorrow and I shall also find out the minimum numbers required to have the 2 course meal.
		
Click to expand...

Glyn, although my first choice is just to get takeaway or something I'm not hugely bothered either way so can be flexible, especially if it means making up the numbers to make the meal viable.


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2017)

The thought of 70+ people tipping into Maidens or Girvan looking for grub is quite funny if im honest. Maidens probably doesnt get this amount in a month


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 15, 2017)

Val said:



			The thought of 70+ people tipping into Maidens or Girvan looking for grub is quite funny if im honest. Maidens probably doesnt get this amount in a month
		
Click to expand...

True enough, we'll end up doing quite a trek... into Ayr maybe even.

Self-catering in the cottages? I'll do spag bol.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 15, 2017)

Val said:



			The thought of 70+ people tipping into Maidens or Girvan looking for grub is quite funny if im honest. Maidens probably doesnt get this amount in a month
		
Click to expand...

Just send Peter into Girvan for 70 bags of chips, that should do the trick


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm good with Turnberry.

But whatever, I'm not fussy. I do think it'll be a struggle to find good alternatives nearby though!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just send Peter into Girvan for 70 bags of chips, that should do the trick 

Click to expand...

60 bags nett, by the time I get back.


I'm a 10 h/capper for chips.:thup:  or commonly known as a Homer..... :whoo:


----------



## Val (Nov 15, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just send Peter into Girvan for 70 bags of chips, that should do the trick 

Click to expand...

Will 70 bags come back though?


----------



## 2blue (Nov 15, 2017)

Turnberry Tucker for me.....otherwise it'll be a right bun-fight at the food outlets


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Nov 15, 2017)

Turnberry experience and scram for me and +1. Driving all that way, why the heck not!!!


----------



## Hooker (Nov 15, 2017)

Turnberry yes for me.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 15, 2017)

Find a local curry or takeaway for me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2017)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Turnberry experience and scram for me and +1.
		
Click to expand...

You've either been away from Liverpool too long.....or you give us scousers a bad name.


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 16, 2017)

I will chow down on site


----------



## wookie (Nov 16, 2017)

Turnberry for me


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2017)

Major headache time.


I have had several conversations with Turnberry since Friday last week, they have had a complaint from someone else looking to book the Ailsa course that day that we are not using the mats and they are having too! Thanks to the person on the forum who did that as we really appreciate that!


So Turnberry have contacted me and we are now going to have to use the mats. Like I say I have had several conversations with them and they are saying that the mats will not take away any of the experience of playing the Ailsa course, they are only to be used when you think that you may take a divot, so you can decide if you are going to take a divot or not, I shall be using my discretion very carefully that day!

Please note the Robert the Bruce course has no mats.

They are really stressing that the mats wont take away any enjoyment but everyone has their own opinion so I am giving everyone options.

Now if you want to cancel then we have no problem at all, it was an original Â£20 per person non refundable deposit and that still stands, anything more you have paid will be refunded in full.

It does make you wonder why you invest hours and hours into forum meets to be only let down by someone who isn't even going to come on the meet. 

If you want to cancel then send me a PM or an email.

If you are happy to carry on then please add positivity to the thread.


Thanks, a very annoyed LQ.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 22, 2017)

Some people, eh? Donâ€™t blame you getting annoyed.

Iâ€™m still in! :thup:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 22, 2017)

Really feel for your hear major pain in the backside.

No problem for me still in.

Did you mention a minibus from Woodhall, if this is happening and there is space would be great to nab a seat.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 22, 2017)

Any one who bails out because we need to use mats is an idiot in my opinion.


----------



## DRW (Nov 22, 2017)

I take 2 inch deep divots, so I better buy an axminster rug to take round with me

Me/Adam/Joanne are all still in Mr Big Boy, we still love you, love turnberry and would love to goto Turnberry, wouldnt miss the rain, sleet, wind, cold for anything. 

I just want to play golf at Turnberry please.

Is that positive enough:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm a proper golfer who clips and caresses a golf ball, so I'm still in.

Very poor form whoever complained.

To re-iterate what Glyn said, if your cancelling please do so via PM and not via this thread.:thup:


----------



## jpxpro (Nov 22, 2017)

Don't worry about it m8 playing the ailsa is an unique experience, everyone should be considering themself lucky to have the chance Mats are a pain but for the 2 or 3 fairways I actually hit I'm sure I'll get over it


----------



## Junior (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm I nipper not a digger.  It'll be grand.


----------



## IanM (Nov 22, 2017)

I can hit "thins" all day long!


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

Regarding the food.....

I have been in contact with a few local establishments and Wildings Hotel & Restaurant which is 1.4 miles from the course is happy to accommodate all of us if needed on Saturday night but also happy to take any number of us for those that wish to have a more substantial meal.

Wildings has some excellent reviews and for Â£25.95 for a 3 course menu which has a substantial greater choice than Turnberry, comes across as great value by comparison. 

They have 2 large dining rooms and for those that prefer this choice, they will make up tables of 8-10 to accommodate the number wanting to dine there.

Wildings website is HERE

3 course Menu can be found HERE

In addition to the linked menu there is always a good selection of Chefs Specials and a substantial array of sweets. 

Sweet Menu HERE

I think what I will do this afternoon when I chase up a couple of other places I spoke to, will be to put up a poll to get a rough idea of split numbers for those wanting a local curry, staying at Turnberry, going to the chippy/own roaming, or Wildings.


----------



## njrose51 (Nov 22, 2017)

Understand the frustration. Personally I can't wait to play this amazing course with some fantastic people! I'm not bothered about looking at my feet, i'll be looking out over the stunning scenery, sweeping fairways, monster dunes and thinking what a lucky boy I am!!! Can't wait!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Regarding the food.....

I have been in contact with a few local establishments and Wildings Hotel & Restaurant which is 1.4 miles from the course is happy to accommodate all of us if needed on Saturday night but also happy to take any number of us for those that wish to have a more substantial meal.

Wildings has some excellent reviews and for Â£25.95 for a 3 course menu which has a substantial greater choice than Turnberry, comes across as great value by comparison. 

They have 2 large dining rooms and for those that prefer this choice, they will make up tables of 8-10 to accommodate the number wanting to dine there.

Wildings website is HERE

Menu can be found HERE

I think what I will do this afternoon when I chase up a couple of other places I spoke to, will be to put up a poll to get a rough idea of split numbers for those wanting a local curry, staying at Turnberry, going to the chippy/own roaming, or Wildings.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2017)

I certainly hope the comp is now off 7/8ths......


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I certainly hope the comp is now off 7/8ths......

Click to expand...

Can we have a 'local GM rule', no using your driver off the mats, if you wouldn't use your driver normally, then don't just because of a mat!  

I hate seeing the old un's teeing up the ball on a mat and using a driver, it's almost tantamount to cheating imo!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			Regarding the food.....

I have been in contact with a few local establishments and Wildings Hotel & Restaurant which is 1.4 miles from the course is happy to accommodate all of us if needed on Saturday night but also happy to take any number of us for those that wish to have a more substantial meal.

Wildings has some excellent reviews and for Â£25.95 for a 3 course menu which has a substantial greater choice than Turnberry, comes across as great value by comparison. 

They have 2 large dining rooms and for those that prefer this choice, they will make up tables of 8-10 to accommodate the number wanting to dine there.

Wildings website is HERE

3 course Menu can be found HERE

In addition to the linked menu there is always a good selection of Chefs Specials and a substantial array of sweets. 

Sweet Menu HERE

I think what I will do this afternoon when I chase up a couple of other places I spoke to, will be to put up a poll to get a rough idea of split numbers for those wanting a local curry, staying at Turnberry, going to the chippy/own roaming, or Wildings.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Fish.

Much appreciated.

After getting so annoyed with Turnberry I wont be booking the restaurant at the main Hotel

I think we will have a 17 seater minibus so I am sure we can do a few runs to the restaurant to give lifts etc if people want a drink.


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

There is now a poll up to give me a rough idea of numbers, as it says, it's not set in stone, I just need to get a general idea of the split people are wanting.

If your bringing a +1 then I will be assuming your partner/friend will be the same choice.

Poll HERE 

Thank you


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 22, 2017)

Canâ€™t say Iâ€™ve ever played a course thatâ€™s stipulated mats. 

If im correct itâ€™s  only a case of using them when on the fairway right?

if so, count me in still. I doubt Iâ€™ll be on many so wonâ€™t affect my round at all.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 22, 2017)

Glyn...  I can well understand that you won't have asked about their type of mat ....  however if these are the mats that Turnberry use then the 'Mat-haters' have little to fear as the hitting experience & convenience of use are just brilliant, both on the fairway & off the tee. 
I'll certainly be taking mine along as we have them in optional use at our place & I'd hit off them all day long...  even I get heaps of spin when punching low balls into the green, which I think we may well be doing a lot of in March.
Get your own & more info HERE..


----------



## bernix (Nov 22, 2017)

not happy but notwithstanding the above  will make the trip


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

2blue said:



View attachment 23944

Glyn...  I can well understand that you won't have asked about their type of mat ....  however if these are the mats that Turnberry use then the 'Mat-haters' have little to fear as the hitting experience & convenience of use are just brilliant, both on the fairway & off the tee. 
I'll certainly be taking mine along as we have them in optional use at our place & I'd hit off them all day long...  even I get heaps of spin when punching low balls into the green, which I think we may well be doing a lot of in March.
Get your own & more info HERE..
		
Click to expand...

I personally don't like the look of those, I'd prefer just the old slither of astro turf or similar flat style mat.  I can't see how you can address the ball and strike it naturally on a fairway if its positioned higher than ground level and the ball sat in a location hole? 

I caress my balls anyway so I won't need anything artificial


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2017)

Iâ€™ll add a further take. The assumption is may off the fairway or drop in the first cut? This wonâ€™t detract from the experience of Turnberry for the majority anyway as most of you wonâ€™t hit many fairways anyway.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			I personally don't like the look of those, I'd prefer just the old slither of astro turf or similar flat style mat.  I can't see how you can address the ball and strike it naturally on a fairway if its positioned higher than ground level and the ball sat in a location hole? 

I caress my balls anyway so I won't need anything artificial 

Click to expand...

I've hit off loads of other mats & nothing comes close to these.....  yep, they may look as though they'd be awkward but the opposite is true in their use,,,  so no problem from me for using mats in the winter. :swing:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 22, 2017)

2blue said:



			I've hit off loads of other mats & nothing comes close to these.....  yep, they may look as though they'd be awkward but the opposite is true in their use,,,  so no problem from me for using mats in the winter. :swing:
		
Click to expand...

I agree, these are the best option Iâ€™ve found, except for chipping - would rather use a flat one for that.


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I agree, these are the best option Iâ€™ve found, except for chipping - would rather use a flat one for that.
		
Click to expand...

They just look unnatural.


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

2blue said:



View attachment 23944

Glyn...  I can well understand that you won't have asked about their type of mat ....  however if these are the mats that Turnberry use then the 'Mat-haters' have little to fear as the hitting experience & convenience of use are just brilliant, both on the fairway & off the tee. 
I'll certainly be taking mine along as we have them in optional use at our place & I'd hit off them all day long...  even I get heaps of spin when punching low balls into the green, which I think we may well be doing a lot of in March.
Get your own & more info HERE..
		
Click to expand...

I shamelessly use a pink tee, which tee hieght do I select? 35 or 45. 

Also, just found the Blue Day mat which looks great, but then I found the Hoops one which I would much rather take an iron to &#128540;&#128540;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## moogie (Nov 22, 2017)

At 1 of the courses I'm a member at,  there is a winter rule,  to play off a mat,  or place in the 1st cut

Surely this would be an acceptable ruling for the forum meet...??

I personally hate mats and would rather take to the side
( should I hit a fairway....)


----------



## 2blue (Nov 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			I shamelessly use a pink tee, which tee hieght do I select? 35 or 45. 

Also, just found the Blue Day mat which looks great, but then I found the Hoops one which I would much rather take an iron to &#128540;&#128540;&#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...



 Have found your mat, Robin


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2017)

Will not make the slightest difference to me, and I can't wait for the trip.:thup: Can't believe anyone would be put off the golf because of this. I played Royal County Down off mats, as it was just before the Irish Open. Made no dfference to my enjoyment of the course. Still the best days golf I have ever had. Glyn has done a fantastic job getting the trip arranged, and getting us such a fantastic deal to play Turnberry. I personally would like to say :cheers: my old mate.

One tip for playing off mats, is to remember to put the ball at the end nearest the target. Mate of mine put it at the other end, hit it fat, and sent the mat further than the ball.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2017)

Cheers for all the positive replies as its appreciated.

I will ask them what type of mat they use but a local might already know what mat they use and be kind enough to post up.

Will also find if its just for use on the fairway, I cant think they will use it in the rough but everyone on this forum never misses a fairway


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Cheers for all the positive replies as its appreciated.

I will ask them what type of mat they use but a local might already know what mat they use and be kind enough to post up.

Will also find if its just for use on the fairway, I cant think they will use it in the rough but everyone on this forum never misses a fairway 

Click to expand...

 I will aim my drives for the first cut of rough. What could possibly go wrong.


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2017)

Glyn, chances are that they might have moved but to no mats by then depending on how wet a winter wet get. We shall see


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2017)

Val said:



			Glyn, chances are that they might have moved but to no mats by then depending on how wet a winter wet get. We shall see
		
Click to expand...

Its a good point, you never know.

It never rains in Scotland does it


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm still in chaps, won't be on a fair way anyway. So I should be fine. Only 4 months to try and find my golf game


----------



## Merv_swerve (Nov 22, 2017)

Just catching up on all this, thanks for the Turnberry email LQ.

First thought, it's still Turnberry right?  Still hallowed Open turf.  Still spectacular views.

I've never used mats before so don't know what to expect.  Are they provided?  Do we need to source ourselves?  Will it cost me extra either way?


----------



## User2021 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for the email Glyn

Gutted that one persons selfish act has left a sour taste in your mouth.

As others have said, very grateful you have organised such a wonderful trip for so many and for that we should be thankful - nothing should detract from a brilliant few days.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2017)

Right,

I did say lets have some positivity on the thread.

When we ask clubs for deals we normally direct them to the threads to show the forum in good light and show how they would gain exposure for the course.

This isn't helping.

What's done is done, I am going to get a mod to tidy the thread up and delete some posts so can everyone stop having a blast as its going to get deleted. 

Now can we quit tonight, I have asked williamalex not to post on the thread anymore as well 

Sorry for having a mini rant but this isn't getting us anywhere. 

Thanks


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 22, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Right,

I did say lets have some positivity on the thread.

When we ask clubs for deals we normally direct them to the threads to show the forum in good light and show how they would gain exposure for the course.

This isn't helping.

What's done is done, I am going to get a mod to tidy the thread up and delete some posts so can everyone stop having a blast as its going to get deleted. 

Now can we quit tonight, I have asked williamalex not to post on the thread anymore as well 

Sorry for having a mini rant but this isn't getting us anywhere. 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...


well said  :thup:


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Billy, I know you better than a lot of this forum and Iâ€™m sorry to you and to them that this has developed. Hopefully you still book Turnberry with your team and get to meet some of this motley crew and likewise to everyone else, hopefully you get to meet eld Billy and his ramblings :rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 22, 2017)

Val said:



			Billy, I know you better than a lot of this forum and Iâ€™m sorry to you and to them that this has developed. Hopefully you still book Turnberry with your team and get to meet some of this motley crew and likewise to everyone else, hopefully you get to meet eld Billy and his ramblings :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 23, 2017)

Not done any forum meets before, first experienc for me. I've wanted to play the Ailsa course ever since I used to watch it on A Round With Alliss when I was a lot younger. Mats or no mats, this still represents a good deal and a great opportunity, plus 1 and myself are both still in and looking forward to it.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 23, 2017)

Phil has kindly deleted some posts from last night.

Thanks Phil :thup:

I have asked Turnberry for a picture of the mat so will post as soon as I have it.


----------



## Scouser (Nov 23, 2017)

Still in


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 23, 2017)

Here we are, a pic of the mat.

To be used when you think you will take a divot.





Its not as bad as I first feared.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 23, 2017)

Mats are great for my "no putting" chip-in stats. Can't wait.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Nov 23, 2017)

Glyn, those mats are fine to use, like getting a good lie on the fairway, just with the ball elevated about a centimetre, the sort of thing that happens all the time anyway. Itâ€™d be a shame for anyone to drop out over this


----------



## IanG (Nov 23, 2017)

Backing up what Karen says, we have mats like that for a couple of months in the winter and they really are fine to use. Great for high spinning Phil-esque flop shots to impress.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 23, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Here we are, a pic of the mat.

To be used when you think you will take a divot.


View attachment 23950


Its not as bad as I first feared.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Glyn, those'll be fine for use, as you so clearly say, *when needed*. I think you'd have to be rather 'precious' to pull out due to those circumstances, but each to their own.  
Thanks, again, for organizing this :thup:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 23, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Here we are, a pic of the mat.

To be used when you think you will take a divot.


View attachment 23950


Its not as bad as I first feared.
		
Click to expand...

Ground looks a bit hard under that mat


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 23, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Here we are, a pic of the mat.

To be used when you think you will take a divot.


View attachment 23950


Its not as bad as I first feared.
		
Click to expand...

Can the Cat 1's have a different colour, please?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 23, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can the Cat 1's have a different colour, please?
		
Click to expand...

Mats are the least of your worries.

22 points Royal Portrush :rofl:cat 1 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 2blue (Nov 23, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Mats are the least of your worries.

22 points Royal Portrush :rofl:cat 1 :rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Aaaaah.... cart 1 ...  got it :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 23, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Mats are the least of your worries.

22 points Royal Portrush :rofl:cat 1 :rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hey, that was a fighting 14 points on the back 9.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 24, 2017)

Me
Glen
Willby
Schwartzy
Scouser
Scouser (Nic)
Boxy
Boxy (clare)

All still going.

Positive enough?:thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 28, 2017)

Do we have a number of how many are attending please, I would like to match it as close as possible to the food options.

If you've not *voted* on the food options yet please do so as at present I have circa 44-ish for Wildings but with the other options that is only adding up to around 50 people in total!

Food Options


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 28, 2017)

Still going


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 28, 2017)

Fish said:



			Do we have a number of how many are attending please, I would like to match it as close as possible to the food options.

If you've not *voted* on the food options yet please do so as at present I have circa 44-ish for Wildings but with the other options that is only adding up to around 50 people in total!

Food Options

Click to expand...

Rob,

Couldn't vote for my mates Andy, Paul and Glen who will also be going to wildings. Boxman and missus, possibly the same.

Scouser and his missus are probably doing turnberry.:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 2, 2017)

Balance paid Glynn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 2, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Balance paid Glynn
		
Click to expand...

Thanks :thup:


----------



## Fish (Dec 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Do we have a number of how many are attending please, I would like to match it as close as possible to the food options.

If you've not *voted* on the food options yet please do so as at present I have circa 44-ish for Wildings but with the other options that is only adding up to around 50 people in total!

Food Options

Click to expand...

Any further with this, what numbers do you have definitely playing so far?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 14, 2017)

Fish said:



			Any further with this, what numbers do you have definitely playing so far?
		
Click to expand...

Robin,

68 confirmed as we have a few withdrawals.

I am guessing those who haven't replied are happy to sort themselves out.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 14, 2017)

1    Lincoln Quaker         Â£199 
2    Liverbirdie         Â£199 
3    Birchy         Â£199 
4    Val         Â£120 
5    jimaroid         Â£199 
6    Captainron         Â£120 
7    Region 3 Andy         Â£120 
8    Region 3 Nigel         Â£150 
9    Chellie         Â£199 
10    Chellie + 1         Â£199 
11    robobum         Â£120 
12    Bernix         Â£199 
13    Adam Williams         Â£199 
14    Joanne Williams         Â£229 
15    Darren Williams         Â£229 
16    JPXpro         Â£120 
17    Moogie         Â£199 
18    Merv_Swerve         Â£120 
19    Scouser         Â£120 
20    Scousers Boss         Â£120 
21    Dave Mc         Â£120 
22    Wookie         Â£120 
23    Andy W         Â£120 
24    topoftheflop         Â£120 
25    topoftheflop +1         Â£120 
26    Hooker         Â£120 
27    Richart         Â£199 
28    Anotherdouble         Â£199 
29    IanM         Â£120 
30    IanM +1         Â£120 
31    Piece         Â£120 
32    PNWokingham         Â£199 
33    Richy         Â£120 
34    paperboy         Â£199 
35    Fish         Â£120 
36    Papas1982         Â£199 
37    2blue         Â£120 
38    Fairway dodger         Â£120 
39    Lousie A         Â£120 
40    NJROSE51         Â£120 
41    jobr1850         Â£120 
42    Radbourne2010         Â£199 
43    Liverbirdie Paul         Â£120 
44    Liverbirdie Glen         Â£199 
45    Boxman         Â£199 
46    Boxman +1         Â£199 
47    Norfolk Shaun         Â£120 
48    Need my wedge         Â£120 
49    Need my wedge +1         Â£120 
50    Dan Mc         Â£70 
51    Pips         Â£120 
52    Jay S         Â£120 
53    Fraz         Â£199 
54    Arthur         Â£199 
55    Callum         Â£199 
56    Martin H         Â£120 
57    Dave J         Â£120 
58    Chris S         Â£120 
59    Sam C         Â£120 
60    Chris J         Â£120 
61    Elks         Â£120 
62    Trev         Â£140 
63    Tim K         Â£120 
64    Tim K +1         Â£120 
65    Andy O         Â£120 
66    Gary A         Â£199 
67    Craig E         Â£120 
68    Paul M         Â£199

Payment so far from everyone.

For those that haven't paid the full amount the last payment is due by the end of January.

Thanks


----------



## louise_a (Jan 2, 2018)

Â£79 sent today from me!


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Robin,

68 confirmed as we have a few withdrawals.

I am guessing those who haven't replied are happy to sort themselves out.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know if any of the dropouts figured in the 9 in the poll that wished to do there own thing in the evening?

I'm booking for 58 with a stated variable of a couple of people either side of that figure as it's impossible to give a hard fast/exact number, obviously what I can't have is then only 40 turning up to Wildings that night,that would cause me all kinds of problems, but I think with the extras not being able to vote on here on top of those that could, I'm not far off a 10 variable from the 68 confirmed playing.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2018)

louise_a said:



			Â£79 sent today from me!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Louise.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			Do you know if any of the dropouts figured in the 9 in the poll that wished to do there own thing in the evening?

I'm booking for 58 with a stated variable of a couple of people either side of that figure as it's impossible to give a hard fast/exact number, obviously what I can't have is then only 40 turning up to Wildings that night,that would cause me all kinds of problems, but I think with the extras not being able to vote on here on top of those that could, I'm not far off a 10 variable from the 68 confirmed playing.
		
Click to expand...

Let me go through it tomorrow and I will send you an email with everyones options :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 3, 2018)

Just a brief reminder to all.

Last payment is due by the end of the month.

Thanks to all those that have paid in full already :thup:


----------



## User101 (Jan 3, 2018)

I've not followed this thread at all, but if there are dropouts or a space needing filled give me a shout as I can fill pretty much at the drop of a hat.


----------



## The Boxman (Jan 4, 2018)

Count Boxman and CK03PUT (Boxman + 1 now has a login  to eat at The wildings please


----------



## The Boxman (Jan 4, 2018)

Count Boxman and CK03PUT (Boxman +1) for the wildings please. Thnaks


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 4, 2018)

The Boxman said:



			Count Boxman and CK03PUT (Boxman +1) for the wildings please. Thnaks
		
Click to expand...

Fish, just to make sure from our side our crew are all going to Wildings, as follows:-

Liverbirdie
Glen
Schwartzy
Andy willby
Boxman
Boxman +1

scouser and his missus are going to the hotel still, as it stands.


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just a brief reminder to all.

Last payment is due by the end of the month.

Thanks to all those that have paid in full already :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Â£79 sent today bud


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 5, 2018)

Val said:



			Â£79 sent today bud
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Fish, just to make sure from our side our crew are all going to Wildings, as follows:-

Liverbirdie
Glen
Schwartzy
Andy willby
Boxman
Boxman +1

scouser and his missus are going to the hotel still, as it stands.
		
Click to expand...

I'd already accrued your +8 that you advised me of, I gather these are one and the same.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2018)

Â£79 sent today Glyn...  me sorted I believe ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 9, 2018)

Fish said:



			I'd already accrued your +8 that you advised me of, I gather these are one and the same.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, but now only 6, as Scouser and his missus is going the big hotel on th'ill.


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2018)

I will be updating the Turnberry Food thread tomorrow and requesting some info, so if youâ€™ve not been over their, find it and subscribe please. 

Thank you.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 10, 2018)

Chaps, without going back through 62 pages of chat where are we all staying after Silloth on Friday? I haven't booked anything yet so want to get sorted. Cheers!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Chaps, without going back through 62 pages of chat where are we all staying after Silloth on Friday? I haven't booked anything yet so want to get sorted. Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

We have booked the Premier Inn Ayr A77 Moncton


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Chaps, without going back through 62 pages of chat where are we all staying after Silloth on Friday? I haven't booked anything yet so want to get sorted. Cheers!
		
Click to expand...

Prem Inn..... Wheatpark Pl, Ayr KA8 9RT, UK


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 10, 2018)

1    Lincoln Quaker         Â£199 
 2    Liverbirdie         Â£199 
 3     Birchy         Â£199 
 4    Val         Â£120 
 5    jimaroid         Â£199  
 6    Captainron         Â£120 
 7    Region 3 Andy         Â£120 
 8     Region 3 Nigel         Â£150 
 9    Chellie         Â£199 
 10    Chellie +  1         Â£199 
 11    robobum         Â£120 
 12    Bernix         Â£199  
 13    Adam Williams         Â£199 
 14    Joanne Williams         Â£229  
 15    Darren Williams         Â£229 
 16    JPXpro         Â£120 
 17    Moogie         Â£199 
 18    Merv_Swerve         Â£120 
 19    Scouser          Â£120 
 20    Scousers Boss         Â£120 
 21    Dave Mc         Â£120  
 22    Wookie         Â£120 
 23    Andy W         Â£120 
 24     topoftheflop         Â£120 
 25    topoftheflop +1         Â£120 
 26     Hooker         Â£120 
 27    Richart         Â£199 
 28    Anotherdouble          Â£199 
 29    IanM         Â£120 
 30    IanM +1         Â£120 
 31     Piece         Â£120 
 32    PNWokingham         Â£199 
 33    Richy          Â£120 
 34    paperboy         Â£199 
 35    Fish         Â£120 
 36     Papas1982         Â£199 
 37    2blue         Â£120 
 38    Fairway dodger          Â£120 
 39    Lousie A         Â£120 
 40    NJROSE51         Â£120  
 41    jobr1850         Â£120 
 42    Radbourne2010         Â£199 
 43    Liverbirdie Paul         Â£120 
 44    Liverbirdie Glen         Â£199 
 45    Boxman         Â£199 
 46    Boxman +1         Â£199 
 47    Norfolk Shaun          Â£120 
 48    Need my wedge         Â£120 
 49    Need my wedge +1          Â£120 
 50    Dan Mc         Â£70 
 51    Pips         Â£120 
 52     Jay S         Â£120 
 53    Fraz         Â£199 
 54    Arthur         Â£199  
 55    Callum         Â£199 
 56    Martin H         Â£120 
 57    Dave  J         Â£120 
 58    Chris S         Â£120 
 59    Sam C         Â£120  
 60    Chris J         Â£120 
 61    Elks         Â£120 
 62    Trev          Â£140 
 63    Tim K         Â£120 
 64    Tim K +1         Â£120 
 65    Andy O         Â£120 
 66    Gary A         Â£199 
 67    Craig E          Â£120 
 68    Paul M         Â£199
69 Green Bay Hacker Â£199
70 GBH +1 Â£199
Names added.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 11, 2018)

Booked for me & Jobr :thup:



Lincoln Quaker said:



			We have booked the Premier Inn Ayr A77 Moncton
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User2021 (Jan 11, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Booked for me & Jobr :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Cheers mate


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2018)

Glyn...  I trust you got my monies on Tuesday, matey


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2018)

2blue said:



			Glyn...  I trust you got my monies on Tuesday, matey
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s off sick like me so might not be monitoring much.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 11, 2018)

2blue said:



			Glyn...  I trust you got my monies on Tuesday, matey
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Heâ€™s off sick like me so might not be monitoring much.
		
Click to expand...

Fish is correct, had the flu for a week.

not checked any accounts for a few days. Will update them all next week :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 12, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Fish is correct, had the flu for a week.

not checked any accounts for a few days. Will update them all next week :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No probs matey.....  hope you're a bit better now :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2018)

Updated food details HERE, please keep comments regarding the food options in the appropriate thread.

Thank you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 15, 2018)

Updated payments.

All payments due by the end of the month please :thup:

Lincoln Quaker		 Â£199 
Liverbirdie		 Â£199 
Birchy		 Â£199 
Val		 Â£199 
jimaroid		 Â£199 
Captainron		 Â£199 
Region 3 Andy		 Â£120 
Region 3 Nigel		 Â£150 
Chellie		 Â£199 
Chellie + 1		 Â£199 
robobum		 Â£120 
Bernix		 Â£199 
Adam Williams		 Â£199 
Joanne Williams		 Â£229 
Darren Williams		 Â£229 
Green Bay Hacker		 Â£199 
Green Bay Hacker +1		 Â£199 
Merv_Swerve		 Â£199 
Scouser		 Â£120 
Scousers Boss		 Â£120 
Dave Mc		 Â£199 
Wookie		 Â£120 
Andy W		 Â£120 
topoftheflop		 Â£120 
topoftheflop +1		 Â£120 
Hooker		 Â£120 
Richart		 Â£199 
Anotherdouble		 Â£199 
IanM		 Â£120 
IanM +1		 Â£120 
Piece		 Â£199 
PNWokingham		 Â£199 
JPXpro		 Â£120 
paperboy		 Â£199 
Fish		 Â£120 
Papas1982		 Â£199 
2blue		 Â£199 
Fairway dodger		 Â£120 
Lousie A		 Â£199 
NJROSE51		 Â£120 
jobr1850		 Â£120 
Radbourne2010		 Â£199 
Liverbirdie Paul		 Â£120 
Liverbirdie Glen		 Â£199 
Boxman		 Â£199 
Boxman +1		 Â£199 
Norfolk Shaun		 Â£120 
Need my wedge		 Â£199 
Need my wedge +1		 Â£199 
Dan Mc		 Â£170 
Pips		 Â£120 
Jay S		 Â£120 
Fraz		 Â£199 
Arthur		 Â£199 
Callum		 Â£199 
Martin H		 Â£120 
Dave J		 Â£120 
Chris S		 Â£120 
Sam C		 Â£120 
Chris J		 Â£170 
Elks		 Â£120 
Trev		 Â£140 
Tim K		 Â£120 
Tim K +1		 Â£120 
Andy O		 Â£120 
Gary A		 Â£199 
Craig E		 Â£120 
Paul M		 Â£199


----------



## User2021 (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi Glyn

Balance sent via PP - thanks Jon


----------



## IanM (Jan 26, 2018)

Balance sent for T'Berry and Siloth in one payment....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 26, 2018)

IanM said:



			Balance sent for T'Berry and Siloth in one payment....
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. you are all fully paid :thup:

Keep those payments coming in please :thup:


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 26, 2018)

Balance sent via paypal Glyn, thanks again for organising Glyn, Peter and Scott


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 26, 2018)

That's my balance sent - looking forward to this! :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 26, 2018)

jpxpro said:



			Balance sent via paypal Glyn, thanks again for organising Glyn, Peter and Scott
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the thanks, but all Glyn's work this one.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 27, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thanks for the thanks, but all Glyn's work this one.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s a good lad sometimes.:thup:


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 27, 2018)

your names on 1st page your not getting out of this one


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 27, 2018)

jpxpro said:



			your names on 1st page your not getting out of this one 

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s all he has done so far 

wont be long till he starts interfering


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 27, 2018)

richart said:



			Heâ€™s a good lad sometimes.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Blimey Rich, can I have that quoted framed


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 27, 2018)

jpxpro said:



			your names on 1st page your not getting out of this one 

Click to expand...

Note: Must contact the mods....


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 29, 2018)

Balance sent! Super excited!


----------



## Captainron (Jan 29, 2018)

richart said:



			Heâ€™s a good lad sometimes.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

What the heck are you playing at Rich?!?! He's not meant to be told that to his face.... I thought we all agreed to be complimentary behind his back


----------



## wookie (Jan 31, 2018)

Just sent balance for Siloth and this one.

Thanks for the hard work:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 31, 2018)

wookie said:



			Just sent balance for Siloth and this one.

Thanks for the hard work:thup:
		
Click to expand...

All received :thup:

Thanks, only a few payments due in then its all paid for.


----------



## Val (Feb 1, 2018)

Glyn, whatâ€™s the tee times for Saturday?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 2, 2018)

Val said:



			Glyn, whatâ€™s the tee times for Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

 Tee times for the Ailsa course are 10.06-13.30


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Tee times for the Ailsa course are 10.06-13.30
		
Click to expand...

Hate to be a pest but any chance of being in one of the first 2 groups, let me get back in to see Scotland win the 6 nations :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 2, 2018)

Val said:



			Hate to be a pest but any chance of being in one of the first 2 groups, let me get back in to see Scotland win the 6 nations :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I am sure that can be arranged


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am sure that can be arranged 

Click to expand...

Early one for me and glen, please, want have a few bevvies before Liverpool beat Watford and stay in second place.

Well Val started being daft, first.....


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2018)

Early for me please so I can be at Wildings first to introduce ourselves etc.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2018)

Iâ€™d like to go out at 11.37 please so that I have time to watch homes under the hammer before teeing off but am back in time for the Emerdale omnibus.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 2, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Early one for me and glen, please, want have a few bevvies before Liverpool beat Watford and stay in second place.

Well Val started being daft, first.....

Click to expand...

No, you are the slowest player out there and we don't all need 5r rounds


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			Early for me please so I can be at Wildings first to introduce ourselves etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, you was down for the 1st few groups for that reason :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 2, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Iâ€™d like to go out at 11.37 please so that I have time to watch homes under the hammer before teeing off but am back in time for the Emerdale omnibus.



Click to expand...

Homes under the hammer will only be a repeat anyway so request denied


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Homes under the hammer will only be a repeat anyway so request denied 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™ll probably be a repeat anyway


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Homes under the hammer will only be a repeat anyway so request denied 

Click to expand...




Val said:



			Itâ€™ll probably be a repeat anyway
		
Click to expand...

What that you said about him being slow


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			No, you are the slowest player out there and we don't all need 5r rounds 

Click to expand...

Moi? get out a town!!!! I also take 15 shots less than you.....unless we are on the emerald isle.


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			What that you said about him being slow 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a repeat of a repeat


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 2, 2018)

Happy to play whenever Saturday. An earlier tee Sunday would be appreciated if poss.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 2, 2018)

Without wanting to add to the burden if possible could Radbourne and myself not be too late out Sunday as we are driving back down the same day.


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Without wanting to add to the burden if possible could Radbourne and myself not be too late out Sunday as we are driving back down the same day.
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine 90% of people are driving back afterwards, Iâ€™m not aware of anyone stopping an additional night to play somewhere else or simply drive the following day, other than me ðŸ˜œðŸ‘


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			I would imagine 90% of people are driving back afterwards, Iâ€™m not aware of anyone stopping an additional night to play somewhere else or simply drive the following day, other than me ðŸ˜œðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s you sorted then - tail end Charlie!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 2, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Without wanting to add to the burden if possible could Radbourne and myself not be too late out Sunday as we are driving back down the same day.
		
Click to expand...

Think I am going to have 60 people wanting the 1st tee time on the Sunday 

I will do my best to try and sort tee times but I cant promise that I will get it perfect.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			I would imagine 90% of people are driving back afterwards, Iâ€™m not aware of anyone stopping an additional night to play somewhere else or simply drive the following day, other than me ï˜œï‘
		
Click to expand...


Understand that, but with dropping Mark off I think we probably have a good 10 or 11 hour journey back.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Think I am going to have 60 people wanting the 1st tee time on the Sunday 

I will do my best to try and sort tee times but I cant promise that I will get it perfect.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks.

Fully understandable everyone wanting out early, and clearly its an impossible task.

But a lot of people won't have quite the journey some of us from Kent, Surrey etc will have back home.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 3, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Thanks.

Fully understandable everyone wanting out early, and clearly its an impossible task.

But a lot of people won't have quite the journey some of us from Kent, Surrey etc will have back home.
		
Click to expand...

I will do my best to get everyone sorted for the Sunday.

the times for the Sunday are from 09.00


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 3, 2018)

I am just waiting for one more payment then I will be paying in full so I wonâ€™t be in a position to do any refunds etc. 

If if you withdraw after Friday 9th Feb then you will have to find someone to take your place.


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I will do my best to get everyone sorted for the Sunday.

the times for the Sunday are from 09.00
		
Click to expand...

 When can we start choosing our playing partners ?























 That is a joke folks.


----------



## Captainron (Feb 3, 2018)

richart said:



			When can we start choosing our playing partners ?























 That is a joke folks.
		
Click to expand...

That little outburst means you're out with me! :ears:


----------



## njrose51 (Feb 3, 2018)

Had to post as it was on 666 posts....


----------



## jpxpro (Feb 3, 2018)

happy to take a late tee time on Sunday as im only an hour or so drive home, in return an earlyish time on Saturday would be splendid  

Kev.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 3, 2018)

jpxpro said:



			happy to take a late tee time on Sunday as im only an hour or so drive home, in return an earlyish time on Saturday would be splendid  

Kev.
		
Click to expand...

Think we can arrange that for you


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 3, 2018)

Captainron said:



			That little outburst means you're out with me! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Poor Rich, he will never post on a thread again if thatâ€™s his punishment


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2018)

Captainron said:



			That little outburst means you're out with me! :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooooooo.

Actually think I would rather play with you, than be in the group just in front. Seemed to remember playing behind you at Sunningdale, and falling in one of your divots on the tee.oo:


----------



## richart (Feb 3, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Poor Rich, he will never post on a thread again if thatâ€™s his punishment 

Click to expand...

 I know my good mate, pal, top man, champion golfer, will look after me.























I feel unclean having said nice things about Glyn.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 3, 2018)

richart said:



			Nooooooooooooooooo.

Actually think I would rather play with you, than be in the group just in front. Seemed to remember playing behind you at Sunningdale, and falling in one of your divots on the tee.oo:
		
Click to expand...

Delamere are still recovering from the divot he took from the 1st tee box


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 4, 2018)

Payments all in :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Feb 4, 2018)

richart said:



			Nooooooooooooooooo.

Actually think I would rather play with you, than be in the group just in front. Seemed to remember playing behind you at Sunningdale, and falling in one of your divots on the tee.oo:
		
Click to expand...

That was on the 11th tee. I fatted the hell out of a 7 iron off there. I had to apply for an open cast mining permit after I opened that pit up.


----------



## Val (Feb 4, 2018)

Glyn, Iâ€™m also happy to go out later on the Sunday too if required


----------



## PNWokingham (Feb 5, 2018)

hi Glynn - prefer to be nearer the start than the end if poss


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2018)

I'm ready....:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 5, 2018)

Fish said:



			I'm ready....:thup:

View attachment 24405


View attachment 24406


View attachment 24407

Click to expand...

Give over , we all get given a mat and its the same for everyone.

I am just thinking about the comp then you pull this out of the bag :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Give over , we all get given a mat and its the same for everyone.

I am just thinking about the comp then you pull this out of the bag :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Par 5's: Driver, driver, 2-putts = birdie :whoo:

:smirk:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2018)

This is a fairway mat, it's what I use when mats are required and it's what I intend to use at Turnberry. (Obviously sans the tee!)


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			This is a fairway mat, it's what I use when mats are required and it's what I intend to use at Turnberry. (Obviously sans the tee!)
		
Click to expand...

Where is it :mmm:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 5, 2018)

Going to start looking at rooms this week and tee times.

Is there anyone who is staying local on the Sunday as it appears most want early tee times.

I know some haven't for too far to travel but I also realise some have 6 hrs plus to drive home.

Feel free to email me with who you want to share with, some already have. Thanks


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 5, 2018)

Fish said:



			Where is it :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, thought I was replying to your post!


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yeah, thought I was replying to your post! 

Click to expand...

So you've got the same :thup:

I know 2blue has one also, I think a few others do also


----------



## Fish (Feb 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Going to start looking at rooms this week and tee times.

Is there anyone who is staying local on the Sunday as it appears most want early tee times.

I know some haven't for too far to travel but I also realise some have 6 hrs plus to drive home.

Feel free to email me with who you want to share with, some already have. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I'm stopping an extra night somewhere on Sunday, don't know where yet, possibly more towards Glasgow so I can pick up some work to bring back down south early Monday, as such I can go out later on Sunday if it helps.

Is there not going to be an end of day awards ceremony though :mmm:


----------



## njrose51 (Feb 5, 2018)

If possible, I'd really prefer a single room? Cheers.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 5, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			If possible, I'd really prefer a single room? Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Nick. The single supplements are Â£75 per person.

Turnberry haven't been charitable with single rooms at all.

I have 68 going and that's all twins or doubles.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 5, 2018)

Fish said:



			Is there not going to be an end of day awards ceremony though :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

With over 3hrs of tee times I really can't expect the 1st hours worth to hang around to see what scores etc.

Some have a fair distance so I will post results and transfer over any money etc.

We will do the prizes though for those that are still around.

We are heading back to Carlisle for the Sunday night so I have 16 who are going to go out in the later tee times.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Feb 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			With over 3hrs of tee times I really can't expect the 1st hours worth to hang around to see what scores etc.

Some have a fair distance so I will post results and transfer over any money etc.

We will do the prizes though for those that are still around.

We are heading back to Carlisle for the Sunday night so I have 16 who are going to go out in the later tee times.
		
Click to expand...

Somewhere in the middle will do for us please Glyn on the Sunday as we only have a 5.5 hour journey.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Going to start looking at rooms this week and tee times.

Is there anyone who is staying local on the Sunday as it appears most want early tee times.

I know some haven't for too far to travel but I also realise some have 6 hrs plus to drive home.

Feel free to email me with who you want to share with, some already have. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I'm now only driving back to b'ham, so i'm happy to fit in wherever is convenient.

Ideally sharing a room with someone deaf as I've been told i snore a little after a few beverages.....


----------



## njrose51 (Feb 6, 2018)

Â£75 ouch! that stings for a single room suppliment. When do you need to know by?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			Â£75 ouch! that stings for a single room suppliment. When do you need to know by?
		
Click to expand...

Nick,

I need to know asap

If you do go to a single room then it leaves me with someone who will also be in a single room so I will get charged another Â£75 so I need 2 people who want single rooms to make this happen.

Edit, I am doing rooms etc this weekend so I need to know by Friday latest.


----------



## njrose51 (Feb 6, 2018)

Too complicated. Don't want to cause you hassle. I'll go twin. Cheers.


----------



## IanM (Feb 6, 2018)

We've got a long drive back to South Wales on Sunday... so earlier time helps if poss...


----------



## Val (Feb 6, 2018)

Fish said:



			Par 5's: Driver, driver, 2-putts = birdie :whoo:

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

You forgot about the 4 shots in between Driver and 2 putts :lol:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			Too complicated. Don't want to cause you hassle. I'll go twin. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Nick.


----------



## bernix (Feb 6, 2018)

i am going back on Monday night so I am happy to start late if early starting times are congested
is there anyone else who, given decent whether, fancies a round on Monday?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2018)

bernix said:



			i am going back on Monday night so I am happy to start late if early starting times are congested
is there anyone else who, given decent whether, fancies a round on Monday?
		
Click to expand...

Where are you stopping Sunday night?


----------



## bernix (Feb 6, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Where are you stopping Sunday night?
		
Click to expand...

Ayr


----------



## IanM (Feb 6, 2018)

We will stop for a game on way south on Monday ...no idea where yet...Southport? Cheshire?


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2018)

IanM said:



			We will stop for a game on way south on Monday ...no idea where yet...Southport? Cheshire?
		
Click to expand...

Four of us are playing at Formby on the Monday. Staying in Southport Sunday night. Have got a winter 4 ball rate of Â£240 including some food.


----------



## chellie (Feb 6, 2018)

We are looking at playing somewhere on Monday on the way back home but as yet haven't booked anywhere to stay.


----------



## IanM (Feb 7, 2018)

richart said:



			Four of us are playing at Formby on the Monday. Staying in Southport Sunday night. Have got a winter 4 ball rate of Â£240 including some food.
		
Click to expand...

Might be a plan.... do they allow women in the Clubhouse yet? (got Mrs playing)  Maybe I'll treat her to that or Hillside!


----------



## The Boxman (Feb 7, 2018)

if they don't Formby ladies is a good track


----------



## The Boxman (Feb 7, 2018)

Boxman and Boxman+1 (Forum name js CK03PUT) Have a 4hr drive so we're happy to have a later tee time.


----------



## chellie (Feb 7, 2018)

IanM said:



			Might be a plan.... do they allow women in the Clubhouse yet? (got Mrs playing)  Maybe I'll treat her to that or Hillside!
		
Click to expand...

I went to the Formby meet we had two or three years ago and didn't have to stop outside.


----------



## IanM (Feb 8, 2018)

chellie said:



			I went to the Formby meet we had two or three years ago and didn't have to stop outside.
		
Click to expand...

...I am not sure I've been there this century so I may be way out of date!


----------



## User101 (Feb 8, 2018)

Is anyone videoing the day ?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 8, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Is anyone videoing the day ?
		
Click to expand...

In talks with Sky Sports at the min


----------



## User101 (Feb 8, 2018)

Fantastic, live or delayed coverage ?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 28, 2018)

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/cours...-turnberry-resort-ailsa-course-pictures-61189

Getting quite excited about this, as long as the weather resolves. Not signing any waiver for video rights though. no one needs to see my swing.


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2018)

There needs to be a heat wave in the west of Scotland, pretty sharpish!!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2018)

Contingency planning for Sat at Turnberry. Swansea v Tottenham Hotspur - FA Cup Quarter-Final @ 12.15, followed by England v Ireland on St. Paddy's Day 2.45 

Won't give a toss about the weather after those two games...:cheers:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2018)

Ladies course...? 


richart said:



			Four of us are playing at Formby on the Monday. Staying in Southport Sunday night. Have got a winter 4 ball rate of Â£240 including some food.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Ladies course...? 

Click to expand...

 Cheeky beggar.:angry:


----------



## Val (Mar 2, 2018)

richart said:



			Cheeky beggar.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Don't knock it Rich, it would put many many courses to shame.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Contingency planning for Sat at Turnberry. Swansea v Tottenham Hotspur - FA Cup Quarter-Final @ 12.15, followed by England v Ireland on St. Paddy's Day 2.45 

Won't give a toss about the weather after those two games...:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

So are spurs playing the Friday night or Saturday. 

I thought you wanted to go out early at Silloth to rush back for the game. 

2 games in 2 days. I am impressed..


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			So are spurs playing the Friday night or Saturday. 

I thought you wanted to go out early at Silloth to rush back for the game. 

2 games in 2 days. I am impressed..
		
Click to expand...

They were Friday Glyn, agaisnt Newcastle, thatâ€™s been postponed since spurs got last Rochdale.


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2018)

Val said:



			Don't knock it Rich, it would put many many courses to shame.
		
Click to expand...

Have seen Peter Finch play it, and it looked like a cracking course. Donâ€™t think Mark was being complimentary about my golf standard though.:mmm:


----------



## IanM (Mar 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			There needs to be a heat wave in the west of Scotland, pretty sharpish!!
		
Click to expand...

Chances of playing any golf between now and this event... none.

Chances of this event happening at all... well be have two weeks!!! phew!


----------



## Val (Mar 2, 2018)

The deep west coast got it lighter than the central belt and although I can't find any recent pictures of Turnberry im sure we'll be fine


----------



## Val (Mar 2, 2018)

This is todays the traffic camera of the A77 at Crossraguel which is 5 miles from Turnberry. The fields appear to have no snow

https://trafficscotland.org/livetrafficcameras/view/?cam=102


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2018)

Val said:



			This is todays the traffic camera of the A77 at Crossraguel which is 5 miles from Turnberry. The fields appear to have no snow

https://trafficscotland.org/livetrafficcameras/view/?cam=102

Click to expand...

I shall now be watching that camera every day till Turnberry


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I shall now be watching that camera every day till Turnberry 

Click to expand...

Do they have cameras at West Lancs, Silloth and Formby as well.


----------



## IanM (Mar 2, 2018)

Val said:



			The deep west coast got it lighter than the central belt and although I can't find any recent pictures of Turnberry im sure we'll be fine
		
Click to expand...



Although I currently can't get off the drive or out of the village!  Snow half way up the side of the car!


----------



## DRW (Mar 2, 2018)

Click on this, type in location  :-

http://www.trafficengland.com/

Got to map layers and click the traffic camera and then move to the area you are looking for and click on the camera for the view(pops up in a new window) 

This was the one closest to Formby I think I could find:-

http://public.highwaystrafficcameras.co.uk/cctvpublicaccess/html/37228.html


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2018)

All change due to us limping over the line against Rochdale. Newcastle game shoved back until April. Now playing Swansea on Sat 17.03 @ 12.15 

Therefore, you can shove me & Jobr out anytime on Friday at Silloth, although we're bedding down in Manchester on Thurs so will up there early doors. Your call :thup:

Wouldn't mind an earlyish time at Turnberry on Sat, but not fussed either way. Cheers Glyn!  


Lincoln Quaker said:



			So are spurs playing the Friday night or Saturday. 

I thought you wanted to go out early at Silloth to rush back for the game. 

2 games in 2 days. I am impressed..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 2, 2018)

Played a Mid-Am event up there last spring time. Although Formby is a Top 40 course on GM list the Ladies course looked just as spectacular when we played around it. 

I was only kidding Richard, although I haven't seen you in your skirt yet :rofl:


richart said:



			Have seen Peter Finch play it, and it looked like a cracking course. Donâ€™t think Mark was being complimentary about my golf standard though.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			All change due to us limping over the line against Rochdale. Newcastle game shoved back until April. Now playing Swansea on Sat 17.03 @ 12.15 

Therefore, you can shove me & Jobr out anytime on Friday at Silloth, although we're bedding down in Manchester on Thurs so will up there early doors. Your call :thup:

Wouldn't mind an earlyish time at Turnberry on Sat, but not fussed either way. Cheers Glyn! 

Click to expand...

Good job you are not fussed about times for Saturday as I have done them all already 

I looked after you with tee times for the Friday at Silloth


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good job you are not fussed about times for Saturday as I have done them all already 

I looked after you with tee times for the Friday at Silloth 

Click to expand...

Tease


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Tease
		
Click to expand...

Will post Monday as they are all on my computer at work and thanks to the beast from the east I have had 3 snow days this week.


----------



## richart (Mar 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will post Monday as they are all on my computer at work and thanks to the beast from the east I have had 3 snow days this week.
		
Click to expand...

I have a bad feeling about this.:mmm:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 2, 2018)

richart said:



			I have a bad feeling about this.:mmm:

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what everyone else is thinking if they draw you


----------



## Captainron (Mar 2, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thatâ€™s what everyone else is thinking if they draw you 

Click to expand...

It was a very scientific draw. Those who paid extra to play with/avoid someone had heated balls in the bucket. We also got the independent verifier smashed on jaegerbombs. Glynn then basically wrote up what he wanted. Easy


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 3, 2018)

Having been snowed in for a couple of days, and looking at the not so good long range forecast for Ayr, currently saying snow a day or so before we go. Weâ€™re really looking forward to this and want to be optimistic, we realise that a lot can change in two weeks, but have to ask the question about what happens if the course is closed or travel is too difficult/ impossible due to the weather?


----------



## DRW (Mar 3, 2018)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/0/2635342

Weather forecast doesn't look bad at the moment isn't a problem according to this forecast?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 3, 2018)

any snow will have melted with that forecast.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 3, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Having been snowed in for a couple of days, and looking at the not so good long range forecast for Ayr, currently saying snow a day or so before we go. Weâ€™re really looking forward to this and want to be optimistic, we realise that a lot can change in two weeks, but have to ask the question about what happens if the course is closed or travel is too difficult/ impossible due to the weather?
		
Click to expand...

valid question given the last week, if Turnberry is shut for snow then I would guess we would be getting a refund. 

If Turnberry is open but the roads 200 miles away are impassable then itâ€™s goodwill from Turnberry.

at least the forecast is looking better but itâ€™s always the risk I took booking it for March but going in the peak season was an eye watering price.


----------



## User2021 (Mar 3, 2018)

Not a disaster if this one comes right

https://www.theweathernetwork.com/uk/14-day-weather-trend/south-western-scotland/turnberry


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2018)

If thereâ€™s no snow on the course, it canâ€™t be any colder or windier than what we experienced at the Kent tour, so bring it on ðŸ˜œðŸŒï¸â›³ï¸ðŸº


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 3, 2018)

Getting close now, watched the vlog of Silloth the other day to wet the appetite.

Pretty sure there is a Turnberry one somewhere albeit before the changes


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 3, 2018)

NorfolkShaun said:



			Getting close now, watched the vlog of Silloth the other day to wet the appetite.

Pretty sure there is a Turnberry one somewhere albeit before the changes
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Crossfield did one after the changes.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 4, 2018)

In 24hrs our place went from a winter wonderland to dry. 7 degrees here today, come on sunshine, do your thang!


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 4, 2018)

https://twitter.com/denistounvale/status/970294216663461888?s=21


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 4, 2018)

jpxpro said:



https://twitter.com/denistounvale/status/970294216663461888?s=21

Click to expand...

Simply lovleh.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 4, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Simply lovleh.
		
Click to expand...

Best post I've ever read on this forum!!!! Lol


----------



## Captainron (Mar 4, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Best post I've ever read on this forum!!!! Lol
		
Click to expand...

Some nice straight lines on those greens


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 4, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Morning all,

Not sure of tee times but my good friend flying in from the US for this trip has requested NOT to tee off when there is a gallery... I'll leave that to you to make of it what you want... p.s Richart is with us so might not want him teeing off in front of a crowd!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just a general question, what is the playing format for the weekend? Stableford? Full handicap? Competition etc? Or is it just a friendly knockabout with bragging rights? Cheers.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 4, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			Just a general question, what is the playing format for the weekend? Stableford? Full handicap? Competition etc? Or is it just a friendly knockabout with bragging rights? Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

We will reveal all this week.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 5, 2018)

Just got off the phone with Turnberry.

They are sending me the villa rooms tomorrow so I can allocate who is going where.

Tee times completed and I will post all details with rooms in the next day or two.

Also a note from Turnberry.

For the Sunday morning, we would like to provide the group with a privatebreakfast within our Champions Suite situated in the Clubhouse. 

This will be from 7.00am to 10.30am.

Now lets hope the weather holds up :whoo:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just got off the phone with Turnberry.

They are sending me the villa rooms tomorrow so I can allocate who is going where.

Tee times completed and I will post all details with rooms in the next day or two.

Also a note from Turnberry.

For the Sunday morning, we would like to provide the group with a privatebreakfast within our Champions Suite situated in the Clubhouse. 

This will be from 7.00am to 10.30am.

Now lets hope the weather holds up :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


Legend, and top top work! So excited for this.

Well done again on making this dream for most of us a reality!


----------



## Captainron (Mar 5, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Legend, and top top work! So excited for this.

Well done again on making this dream for most of us a reality!
		
Click to expand...

Glynn Roddy - DREAM MAKER!


----------



## richart (Mar 5, 2018)

Great work Glyn. Canâ€™t wait, and it looks like the weather is going to be ok.

Have you done the seating plan for breakfast yet Dream Maker?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just got off the phone with Turnberry.

They are sending me the villa rooms tomorrow so I can allocate who is going where.

Tee times completed and I will post all details with rooms in the next day or two.

Also a note from Turnberry.

For the Sunday morning, we would like to provide the group with a privatebreakfast within our Champions Suite situated in the Clubhouse. 

This will be from 7.00am to 10.30am.

Now lets hope the weather holds up :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


3 1/2 hrs breakfast should see me ready for action! &#128055;&#128022;&#128061;


----------



## IanM (Mar 5, 2018)

Getting really excited about this now... although last two weekends lost to weather and this weekend have a 30 mile round trip to see both sets of Mums!!  (Mothers' Day on Sunday don; forget!)  Might hit some at Preston on the way up on Thurs!

Been wanting to play Siloth for years and then the revamped Turnberry...

Thanks for all the hard work in making this happen


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 5, 2018)

richart said:



			Great work Glyn. Canâ€™t wait, and it looks like the weather is going to be ok.

Have you done the seating plan for breakfast yet Dream Maker?

Click to expand...

That's your name sorted for the trip!


----------



## wookie (Mar 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just got off the phone with Turnberry.

They are sending me the villa rooms tomorrow so I can allocate who is going where.

Tee times completed and I will post all details with rooms in the next day or two.

Also a note from Turnberry.

For the Sunday morning, we would like to provide the group with a privatebreakfast within our Champions Suite situated in the Clubhouse. 

This will be from 7.00am to 10.30am.

Now lets hope the weather holds up :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Good work mate :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 5, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Also a note from Turnberry.

For the Sunday morning, we would like to provide the group with a privatebreakfast within our Champions Suite situated in the Clubhouse. 

This will be from 7.00am to 10.30am.
		
Click to expand...

Dress code 'Dream Maker' 
	


:smirk:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 6, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just got off the phone with Turnberry.

They are sending me the villa rooms tomorrow so I can allocate who is going where.

Tee times completed and I will post all details with rooms in the next day or two.

Also a note from Turnberry.

For the Sunday morning, we would like to provide the group with a privatebreakfast within our Champions Suite situated in the Clubhouse. 

This will be from 7.00am to 10.30am.

Now lets hope the weather holds up :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate the hard work Glyn, very much looking forward to it. Thanks


----------



## 2blue (Mar 6, 2018)

richart said:



			Great work Glyn. Canâ€™t wait, and it looks like the weather is going to be ok.

Have you done the seating plan for breakfast yet Dream Maker?

Click to expand...

Alternative name-WEATHER-WIZARD


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2018)

*Competition details.*

*The main competition will be played over the 2 rounds at Turnberry. *

*We shall be running a separate comp for the people that are doing the 3 rounds including Silloth*

*It will be a full handicap stableford. Gents will be Tees of the day at Turnberry and Silloth will be from the joint white/yellow tees. *

*Ladies will play from the ladies tees unless they would like to use the gents tees but no extra shots will be given. *

*If you donâ€™t have a club handicap that is current please can you let me know ASAP.*

*Although this is a society meet etc. we are treating this like a club competition as we have prizes for each day and for the overall tournament.*

*Therefore, no gimmeeâ€™s, all card must be signed, handicap on card and 2 signatures.*

*We will have to DQ if the cards are incorrect. One player per card please plus the marker and can you clearly write names of both so we can understand who it is.*

*The cards are to be put in the box in the clubhouse bar once you havefinished at Silloth, At     Turnberry I am going to ask them to keep the box in the shop as I know some want to rush off to watch rugby/football.*

*Cards not returned will be treated as a NR and I wont be running round chasing people for cards.*

*Sorry if this seems harsh but it is to ensure a level playing field.*

*Nearest the pins will be on *

*Silloth 9[SUP]th[/SUP]and 16[SUP]th[/SUP] *

*Turnberry Ailsa  9[SUP]th[/SUP] and 12[SUP]th[/SUP]*

*Turnberry Robert The Bruce 6[SUP]th[/SUP] and 16[SUP]th[/SUP] *

*Please can the last group remember to bring them in. *

*If you have not entered the comp then you cant win a nearest the pin prize. *

*Cost for the comp, I have kept it nice and straight forward.*

* If you are only attending Silloth Â£2.50 *

*If you are playing Silloth and Turnberry Â£10 *

*For those that are only doing Turnberry Â£5 *

*Please can you pay me asap via bank or PayPal as you all have my details. If you want to pay me at Silloth before play then I have no issues with that, Cameron is also helping with the comp and he will also collect money.*

*I will be doing a presentation on the Sunday at Turnberry but I appreciate everyone canâ€™t stay so I will transfer any winnings the following week. *

*I am sponsoring the nearest the pins with balls so if you win one and you are not there for the presentation you will have to wait till the next time I see you as I am not posting the things **J*


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 6, 2018)

Definition of Dream Maker:
â€˜Jung, the dream-maker is often symbolized within the dream as an image of God. In other words, in the world of the dream, the dream-maker is the creator, and manifests as images of creativity and profundity, such as the sun, a great tree, a wise old woman or man, etc.â€™

Great work Dream Maker...ðŸ¤—



Lincoln Quaker said:



*Competition details.*

*The main competition will be played over the 2 rounds at Turnberry. *

*We shall be running a separate comp for the people that are doing the 3 rounds including Silloth*

*It will be a full handicap stableford. Gents will be Tees of the day at Turnberry and Silloth will be from the joint white/yellow tees. *

*Ladies will play from the ladies tees unless they would like to use the gents tees but no extra shots will be given. *

*If you donâ€™t have a club handicap that is current please can you let me know ASAP.*

*Although this is a society meet etc. we are treating this like a club competition as we have prizes for each day and for the overall tournament.*

*Therefore, no gimmeeâ€™s, all card must be signed, handicap on card and 2 signatures.*

*We will have to DQ if the cards are incorrect. One player per card please plus the marker and can you clearly write names of both so we can understand who it is.*

*The cards are to be put in the box in the clubhouse bar once you havefinished at Silloth, At     Turnberry I am going to ask them to keep the box in the shop as I know some want to rush off to watch rugby/football.*

*Cards not returned will be treated as a NR and I wont be running round chasing people for cards.*

*Sorry if this seems harsh but it is to ensure a level playing field.*

*Nearest the pins will be on *

*Silloth 9[SUP]th[/SUP]and 16[SUP]th[/SUP] *

*Turnberry Ailsa  9[SUP]th[/SUP] and 12[SUP]th[/SUP]*

*Turnberry Robert The Bruce 6[SUP]th[/SUP] and 16[SUP]th[/SUP] *

*Please can the last group remember to bring them in. *

*If you have not entered the comp then you cant win a nearest the pin prize. *

*Cost for the comp, I have kept it nice and straight forward.*

* If you are only attending Silloth Â£2.50 *

*If you are playing Silloth and Turnberry Â£10 *

*For those that are only doing Turnberry Â£5 *

*Please can you pay me asap via bank or PayPal as you all have my details. If you want to pay me at Silloth before play then I have no issues with that, Cameron is also helping with the comp and he will also collect money.*

*I will be doing a presentation on the Sunday at Turnberry but I appreciate everyone canâ€™t stay so I will transfer any winnings the following week. *

*I am sponsoring the nearest the pins with balls so if you win one and you are not there for the presentation you will have to wait till the next time I see you as I am not posting the things **J*




Click to expand...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 6, 2018)

A word from Jezz on signing your card...https://youtu.be/EWONU9LovFY


Lincoln Quaker said:



*Competition details.*

*The main competition will be played over the 2 rounds at Turnberry. *

*We shall be running a separate comp for the people that are doing the 3 rounds including Silloth*

*It will be a full handicap stableford. Gents will be Tees of the day at Turnberry and Silloth will be from the joint white/yellow tees. *

*Ladies will play from the ladies tees unless they would like to use the gents tees but no extra shots will be given. *

*If you donâ€™t have a club handicap that is current please can you let me know ASAP.*

*Although this is a society meet etc. we are treating this like a club competition as we have prizes for each day and for the overall tournament.*

*Therefore, no gimmeeâ€™s, all card must be signed, handicap on card and 2 signatures.*

*We will have to DQ if the cards are incorrect. One player per card please plus the marker and can you clearly write names of both so we can understand who it is.*

*The cards are to be put in the box in the clubhouse bar once you havefinished at Silloth, At     Turnberry I am going to ask them to keep the box in the shop as I know some want to rush off to watch rugby/football.*

*Cards not returned will be treated as a NR and I wont be running round chasing people for cards.*

*Sorry if this seems harsh but it is to ensure a level playing field.*

*Nearest the pins will be on *

*Silloth 9[SUP]th[/SUP]and 16[SUP]th[/SUP] *

*Turnberry Ailsa  9[SUP]th[/SUP] and 12[SUP]th[/SUP]*

*Turnberry Robert The Bruce 6[SUP]th[/SUP] and 16[SUP]th[/SUP] *

*Please can the last group remember to bring them in. *

*If you have not entered the comp then you cant win a nearest the pin prize. *

*Cost for the comp, I have kept it nice and straight forward.*

* If you are only attending Silloth Â£2.50 *

*If you are playing Silloth and Turnberry Â£10 *

*For those that are only doing Turnberry Â£5 *

*Please can you pay me asap via bank or PayPal as you all have my details. If you want to pay me at Silloth before play then I have no issues with that, Cameron is also helping with the comp and he will also collect money.*

*I will be doing a presentation on the Sunday at Turnberry but I appreciate everyone canâ€™t stay so I will transfer any winnings the following week. *

*I am sponsoring the nearest the pins with balls so if you win one and you are not there for the presentation you will have to wait till the next time I see you as I am not posting the things **J*




Click to expand...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 6, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Ladies will play from the ladies tees unless they would like to use the gents tees but no extra shots will be given.
		
Click to expand...

Massively disappointing - do they only have women's par/SSS from the reds?


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 6, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Massively disappointing - do they only have women's par/SSS from the reds?
		
Click to expand...

i don't know for sure at Turnberry Karen, but at Aberdeen white, Green and Red were SSS/slope rated for women. i'd imagine they will be the same.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 6, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Massively disappointing - do they only have women's par/SSS from the reds?
		
Click to expand...

Will find out asap and let you know.

I don't know how many sets of tees they use over the winter.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 6, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Massively disappointing - do they only have women's par/SSS from the reds?
		
Click to expand...

Get onto the same tees as the guys Karen. You'd still beat us all!


----------



## IanM (Mar 6, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Massively disappointing - do they only have women's par/SSS from the reds?
		
Click to expand...

My wife says she isn't proud, and will take all the shots going and tee off as far forward as she can!

(I also won't mention your handicap... she's feeling a bit anxious as she hasn't been to a forum meet before )


----------



## DRW (Mar 6, 2018)

IanM said:



			she's feeling a bit anxious as she hasn't been to a forum meet before )
		
Click to expand...

No need to worry, my wife is coming and she plays of 34.6. She played at New Zealand last year and felt really welcome, papas1982 and a number of ladies just came over to say hi during the course of the 2 days etc and made her feel welcome and she really enjoyed it.


----------



## IanM (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, I remember there was a smattering of ladies at NZ... quite right too!   She'll be fine and demand to come on the next one!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 6, 2018)

IanM said:



			My wife says she isn't proud, and will take all the shots going and tee off as far forward as she can!

(I also won't mention your handicap... she's feeling a bit anxious as she hasn't been to a forum meet before )
		
Click to expand...

She'll be fine - we'll all make her welcome I'm sure!


----------



## IanM (Mar 6, 2018)

I am sure............ it's going to be fun!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 6, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



*Competition details.*

*The main competition will be played over the 2 rounds at Turnberry. *

*We shall be running a separate comp for the people that are doing the 3 rounds including Silloth*

*It will be a full handicap stableford. Gents will be Tees of the day at Turnberry and Silloth will be from the joint white/yellow tees. *

*Ladies will play from the ladies tees unless they would like to use the gents tees but no extra shots will be given. *

*If you donâ€™t have a club handicap that is current please can you let me know ASAP.*

*Although this is a society meet etc. we are treating this like a club competition as we have prizes for each day and for the overall tournament.*

*Therefore, no gimmeeâ€™s, all card must be signed, handicap on card and 2 signatures.*

*We will have to DQ if the cards are incorrect. One player per card please plus the marker and can you clearly write names of both so we can understand who it is.*

*The cards are to be put in the box in the clubhouse bar once you havefinished at Silloth, At     Turnberry I am going to ask them to keep the box in the shop as I know some want to rush off to watch rugby/football.*

*Cards not returned will be treated as a NR and I wont be running round chasing people for cards.*

*Sorry if this seems harsh but it is to ensure a level playing field.*

*Nearest the pins will be on *

*Silloth 9[SUP]th[/SUP]and 16[SUP]th[/SUP] *

*Turnberry Ailsa  9[SUP]th[/SUP] and 12[SUP]th[/SUP]*

*Turnberry Robert The Bruce 6[SUP]th[/SUP] and 16[SUP]th[/SUP] *

*Please can the last group remember to bring them in. *

*If you have not entered the comp then you cant win a nearest the pin prize. *

*Cost for the comp, I have kept it nice and straight forward.*

* If you are only attending Silloth Â£2.50 *

*If you are playing Silloth and Turnberry Â£10 *

*For those that are only doing Turnberry Â£5 *

*Please can you pay me asap via bank or PayPal as you all have my details. If you want to pay me at Silloth before play then I have no issues with that, Cameron is also helping with the comp and he will also collect money.*

*I will be doing a presentation on the Sunday at Turnberry but I appreciate everyone canâ€™t stay so I will transfer any winnings the following week. *

*I am sponsoring the nearest the pins with balls so if you win one and you are not there for the presentation you will have to wait till the next time I see you as I am not posting the things **J*




Click to expand...

4 shifts to go!!!

Â£5 sent mate.

Tah


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 6, 2018)

The days seem to be dragging now as we get closer, especially as it is quiet in work. To help break it up I've booked to play Formby Ladies in a pairs comp on Friday and Sandiway next Tuesday.


----------



## User 99 (Mar 6, 2018)

There are a few guys from my club doing both courses this weekend, probably similar pricing ways to you guys although clearly not as many, if I hear from them before you lot go there I shall report back their findings, the one thing I do know is be very prepared for the bar prices in the hotel, Â£46 a round of 4 drinks from other lads that were there last year they said.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 6, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			The days seem to be dragging now as we get closer, especially as it is quiet in work. To help break it up I've booked to play Formby Ladies in a pairs comp on Friday and Sandiway next Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

Dragging like a seals bum


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 6, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Dragging like a seals bum
		
Click to expand...

Not heard that one before but yes.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2018)

IanM said:



			Yes, I remember there was a smattering of ladies at NZ... quite right too!   She'll be fine and demand to come on the next one!
		
Click to expand...

I think this is one of our best showings for the ladies at a meet, think we have 6 or 7.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I think this is one of our best showings for the ladies at a meet, think we have 6 or 7.
		
Click to expand...

Correct.

We have 7 ladies plus Liverpool's biggest drama queen


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 7, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Correct.

We have 7 ladies *plus Liverpool's biggest drama queen* 

Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## bernix (Mar 7, 2018)

i have a hcp of 10.6 but that is based on the EGU slope rating. our courses have no SSS. how does that translate into the SSS system?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 7, 2018)

bernix said:



			i have a hcp of 10.6 but that is based on the EGU slope rating. our courses have no SSS. how does that translate into the SSS system?
		
Click to expand...

Woooooooooooooaaaaahhhhhhhhh there! Play off 11 and we will call that fine, that's giving me a headache just looking at it


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Correct.

We have 7 ladies plus Liverpool's biggest drama queen 

Click to expand...

Mrs. drama queen to you...


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 7, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Mrs. drama queen to you...
		
Click to expand...

Just as well youâ€™re taking the fall for this one, I was just about to throw a right strop! :sbox:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 7, 2018)

Pretty tough competition for Liverpoolâ€™s biggest drama queen... thereâ€™s one at work here too!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Pretty tough competition for Liverpoolâ€™s biggest drama queen... thereâ€™s one at work here too! 

Click to expand...

I can thing of a few more on here as well, so we could have 2 fourballs.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2018)

Keep the payments coming in for the comp as its easier to collect now rather than on the day.

Last one to pay has to share a room with Liverbirdie 

Thanks

Also hope to publish all the tee times later today, top work from Region 3 for my scoreboard again :thup:


----------



## The Boxman (Mar 9, 2018)

Paid for Boxman and Boxman+1 (Ck03Put)


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Mar 9, 2018)

Paid for me and +1 for Siloth and Turnberry pot
Cheers


----------



## DRW (Mar 9, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Also hope to publish all the tee times later today, top work from Region 3 for my scoreboard again :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Weathers looking good for next weekend, cant wait for it. 

Hope Gazza okay, used to enjoy reading his posts on here, talked a lot of sense but he seems to have gone quiet?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Weathers looking good for next weekend, cant wait for it. 

Hope Gazza okay, used to enjoy reading his posts on here, talked a lot of sense but he seems to have gone quiet?
		
Click to expand...

Its winter, Gaz doesn't do winter  He is playing tomorrow and is really looking forward to the rain


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 9, 2018)

have sent money for myself and +1 for Turnberry Glyn. Didn't add Silloth, although we are playing, we're playing outside your group now.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			have sent money for myself and +1 for Turnberry Glyn. Didn't add Silloth, although we are playing, we're playing outside your group now.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers :thup:


----------



## IanM (Mar 9, 2018)

Â£20 sent for Donna and I just now....


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 9, 2018)

Paid Â£5 Glynn for Turnberry!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2018)

Ailsa tee times						



	10.06		Scouser	Scouser Nic	Dave Mc	Val	

	10.18		Andy O	Gary A	Pips	Tim J	

	10.30		Liverbirdie Paul	Liverbirdie Glen	Liverbirdie	Andy W	

	10.42		Fish	JPXpro	Green Bay Hacker	Green Bay Hacker +1	

	10.54		Norfolk Shaun	Region 3 Andy	Region 3 Nigel	Papas1982	

	11.06		Chellie	Chellie + 1	IanM	IanM +1	

	11.18		Wookie	Piece	Hooker	Merv_Swerve	

	11.30		Lincoln Quaker	Arthur	Fraz	Stevie D	

	11.42		robobum	Dan Mc	Captainron	jimaroid	

	11.54		Richart	Radbourne2010	Bernix	Fairway dodger	

	12.06		topoftheflop	topoftheflop +1	paperboy	2blue	

	12.18		PNWokingham	Anotherdouble	jobr1850	NJROSE51	

	12.26		Adam Williams	Joanne Williams	Darren Williams	Lousie A	

	12.38		Craig E	Paul M	Jay S	Dave J	

	12.50		Elks	Trev	Sam C	Chris S	

	13.02		Tim K	Tim K +1	Chris J	Callum	

	13.14		Boxman	Boxman +1	Need my wedge	Need my wedge +1


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2018)

RTB Course					



	9.12		jobr1850	Radbourne2010	Need my wedge	NMW +1

	9.21		Andy O	Gary A	Piece	robobum

	9.30		Green Bay Hacker	Green Bay Hacker +1	Region 3 Andy	Region 3 Nigel

	9.39		IanM	IanM +1	Boxman	Boxman +1

	9.48		Joanne Williams	Darren Williams	Scouser	Scouser Nic

	9.57		paperboy	Captainron	NJRose51	Adam Williams

	10.06		Tim K	Tim K +1	Stevie D	Dave J

	10.15		Bernix	Norfolk Shaun	topoftheflop	topoftheflop +1

	10.24		PNWokingham	Wookie	Val	Richart

	10.31		Andy W	Liverbirdie Paul	Liverbirdie Glen	Dave Mc

	10.40		Liverbirdie	Anotherdouble	Merv_Swerve	Papas

	10.49		jimaroid	Lincoln Quaker	Arthur	Chris J

	10.58		Craig E	Paul M	Jay S	Fraz

	11.07		Sam C	Chris S	Callum	Pips

	11.16		Lousie A	Fish	JPXpro	Fairway dodger

	11.25		2blue	Hooker	Chellie	Chellie + 1

	11.34		Tim J	Elks	Trev	Dan Mc


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2018)

Tee times all posted, I have tried my best to not give people the same for all 3 days unless they have a guest.

Lets hope the weather plays ball.

I will have a full start sheet at each club with proper names for the clubs

    Ailsa tee times                    



    10.06        Scouser    Scouser Nic    Dave Mc    Val

    10.18        Andy O    Gary A    Pips    Tim J

    10.30        Liverbirdie Paul    Liverbirdie Glen    Liverbirdie    Andy W

    10.42        Fish    JPXpro    Green Bay Hacker    Green Bay Hacker +1

    10.54        Norfolk Shaun    Region 3 Andy    Region 3 Nigel    Papas1982

    11.06        Chellie    Chellie + 1    IanM    IanM +1

    11.18        Wookie    Piece    Hooker    Merv_Swerve

    11.30        Lincoln Quaker    Arthur    Fraz    Stevie D

    11.42        robobum    Dan Mc    Captainron    jimaroid

    11.54        Richart    Radbourne2010    Bernix    Fairway dodger

    12.06        topoftheflop    topoftheflop +1    paperboy    2blue

    12.18        PNWokingham    Anotherdouble    jobr1850    NJROSE51

    12.26        Adam Williams    Joanne Williams    Darren Williams    Lousie A

    12.38        Craig E    Paul M    Jay S    Dave J

    12.50        Elks    Trev    Sam C    Chris S

    13.02        Tim K    Tim K +1    Chris J    Callum

    13.14        Boxman    Boxman +1    Need my wedge    Need my wedge +1



    RTB Course                    



    9.12        jobr1850    Radbourne2010    Need my wedge    NMW +1

    9.21        Andy O    Gary A    Piece    robobum

    9.30        Green Bay Hacker    Green Bay Hacker +1    Region 3 Andy    Region 3 Nigel

    9.39        IanM    IanM +1    Boxman    Boxman +1

    9.48        Joanne Williams    Darren Williams    Scouser    Scouser Nic

    9.57        paperboy    Captainron    NJRose51    Adam Williams

    10.06        Tim K    Tim K +1    Stevie D    Dave J

    10.15        Bernix    Norfolk Shaun    topoftheflop    topoftheflop +1

    10.24        PNWokingham    Wookie    Val    Richart

    10.31        Andy W    Liverbirdie Paul    Liverbirdie Glen    Dave Mc

    10.40        Liverbirdie    Anotherdouble    Merv_Swerve    Papas

    10.49        jimaroid    Lincoln Quaker    Arthur    Chris J

    10.58        Craig E    Paul M    Jay S    Fraz

    11.07        Sam C    Chris S    Callum    Pips

    11.16        Lousie A    Fish    JPXpro    Fairway dodger

    11.25        2blue    Hooker    Chellie    Chellie + 1

    11.34        Tim J    Elks    Trev    Dan Mc


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 9, 2018)

Getting a little excited now!

Roll on Wednesday when the road trip begins!


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2018)

Will be a pleasure to play Ailsa with such quality golfers.:thup: Partners at RTB on the other hand look like a bunch of right chompers !

Great work Glyn, can't wait. You got my message about no scousers then.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2018)

Further to add to the comp.

I have spoke with Turnberry about the tees, we are OK to use whites or yellows.

If its windy they are suggestion that we use the yellow tees.

If that is the case then the ladies will be given 1 extra shot.

Should the gents use the white tees the ladies will be given 3 extra shots.



All as per the mixed comp.


----------



## The Boxman (Mar 9, 2018)

Can't wait, always exciting to see the start times, range every day for the next week, and to add to the build up we're playing Glasgow Gailes on Friday now


----------



## DRW (Mar 9, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Further to add to the comp.

I have spoke with Turnberry about the tees, we are OK to use whites or yellows.

If its windy they are suggestion that we use the yellow tees.

If that is the case then the ladies will be given 1 extra shot.

Should the gents use the white tees the ladies will be given 3 extra shots.



All as per the mixed comp.
		
Click to expand...

I assume its okay for Joanne to use the Red tees ? If that means she isn't in the comp then she will not mind and just donate her Â£5 to H4H.

Hopefully that is okay?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 9, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I assume its okay for Joanne to use the Red tees ? If that means she isn't in the comp then she will not mind and just donate her Â£5 to H4H.

Hopefully that is okay?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that was with the women playing from either the reds or yellows since there's only sss from the reds for us. :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Cheers Glyn for the draw, canâ€™t wait!


out first you say? Oh ang on a minute...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 9, 2018)

richart said:



			Will be a pleasure to play Ailsa with such quality golfers.:thup: Partners at RTB on the other hand look like a bunch of right chompers !

Great work Glyn, can't wait. You got my message about no scousers then.

Click to expand...

We'll try not to disappoint! :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 9, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Cheers Glyn for the draw, canâ€™t wait!


out first you say? Oh ang on a minute...
		
Click to expand...

Think we will have you tee off 1st and all 67 other golfers come and watch howâ€™s it done ðŸ˜


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 9, 2018)

Cheers Glyn. Hopefully most of the hard work is done now and you can almost relax.


----------



## User101 (Mar 9, 2018)

I'm still available in case of call offs :whoo:


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 9, 2018)

Pete bring some of that scouse dollar coz I am out to get mine backne::whoo:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 9, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Pete bring some of that scouse dollar coz I am out to get mine backne::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Are you paired with him both days?

Sunday the money is heading my way......


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 9, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Are you paired with him both days?

Sunday the money is heading my way...... 

Click to expand...

You can try young man, you can try:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 9, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			You can try young man, you can try:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Living in Kent near to so many wonderful links courses they've become my fortÃ©. I'm sure you can recall me amassing a stunning 21 points at Littlestone........


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 9, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Living in Kent near to so many wonderful links courses they've become my fortÃ©. I'm sure you can recall me amassing a stunning 21 points at Littlestone........

Click to expand...

U can get 40 mate, as long as I can get 40.5. :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 9, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Further to add to the comp.

I have spoke with Turnberry about the tees, we are OK to use whites or yellows.

If its windy they are suggestion that we use the yellow tees.

If that is the case then the ladies will be given 1 extra shot.

Should the gents use the white tees the ladies will be given 3 extra shots.



All as per the mixed comp.
		
Click to expand...

I don't understand howe if the men have to play off the longer tees they have to give more shots!


Â£5 sent btw


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Living in Kent near to so many wonderful links courses they've become my fortÃ©. I'm sure you can recall me amassing a stunning 21 points at Littlestone........

Click to expand...


21pts you say? We should have a little wager... ðŸ¤£

seriously though, you fancy a 3 day most points bet? Either for a pint, charity of our own choice, or my favourite, cold hard cash ðŸ¤‘


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 9, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			21pts you say? We should have a little wager... ðŸ¤£

seriously though, you fancy a 3 day most points bet? Either for a pint, charity of our own choice, or my favourite, cold hard cash ðŸ¤‘
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for a little side. Just something to keep us interested.

Maybe Â£10/Â£15

But if the loser doesn't break 80 points then they match the beat a charity too?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 9, 2018)

louise_a said:



			I don't understand howe if the men have to play off the longer tees they have to give more shots!


Â£5 sent btw
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all about the SSS and the difference between that and the Par for Stableford Comps


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 9, 2018)

Nicely done, Glyn. Â£5 paypal'd just now.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 9, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			21pts you say? We should have a little wager... &#129315;

seriously though, you fancy a 3 day most points bet? Either for a pint, charity of our own choice, or my favourite, cold hard cash &#129297;
		
Click to expand...

Davy la. Have you got some more Liverpool dollar to Send down south


----------



## chellie (Mar 9, 2018)

Â£20 should be in your account Glyn for me and Simon.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 9, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Davy la. Have you got some more Liverpool dollar to Send down south
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like a challenge... &#128518;


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 9, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm up for a little side. Just something to keep us interested.

Maybe Â£10/Â£15

But if the loser doesn't break 80 points then they match the beat a charity too?
		
Click to expand...


good man!  

I donâ€™t reckon the winner will get 80pts never mind the loser ðŸ¤£


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 9, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Sounds like a challenge... &#128518;
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate. Score ok over the 3 rounds.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 9, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Yes mate. Score ok over the 3 rounds.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Im not playing Silloth, Iâ€™m at Dundonald. However, Iâ€™m still happy to go the 3 rounds. 

Dont be turning up at Turnberry with 46pts in your back pocket though... ðŸ˜–


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Pete bring some of that scouse dollar coz I am out to get mine backne::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Glyn, thanks for sorting my request out:-

"Two southern softies who tarty slice, in 3 layers of Berghaus, mean it'll be like taking candy from babies".:thup:

Im not sure about merv swerve though, could be a dark horse.

1 iron is being sharpened as we speak.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 9, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			ðŸ‘ðŸ»

Im not playing Silloth, Iâ€™m at Dundonald. However, Iâ€™m still happy to go the 3 rounds. 

Dont be turning up at Turnberry with 46pts in your back pocket though... ðŸ˜–
		
Click to expand...

Ok buddy. You on:thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 9, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, thanks for sorting my request out:-

"Two southern softies who tarty slice, in 3 layers of Berghaus, mean it'll be like taking candy from babies".:thup:

Im not sure about merv swerve though, could be a dark horse.

1 iron is being sharpened as we speak.

Click to expand...

Can't wait. Same offer as Davy ok for you


----------



## Val (Mar 9, 2018)

Cheers Glyn, Â£5 on its way. Tee times spot on :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Can't wait. Same offer as Davy ok for you
		
Click to expand...

I'm only playing saturday and sunday, Chris.

Although my 2 round total may still give your 3 game score a run for its money....:rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 9, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Glyn, thanks for sorting my request out:-

"*Two southern softies* who tarty slice, in 3 layers of Berghaus, mean it'll be like taking candy from babies".:thup:

Im not sure about merv swerve though, could be a dark horse.

1 iron is being sharpened as we speak.

Click to expand...

Make sure youâ€™ve got nice thick socks on mate!

Might treat myself to a nice 64 wedge as im not sure I can fit a bucket and spade in me bag. ðŸ˜­


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 9, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm only playing saturday and sunday, Chris.

Although my 2 round total may still give your 3 game score a run for its money....:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We keep it for just the 2 rounds then pete


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Make sure youâ€™ve got nice thick socks on mate!

Might treat myself to a nice 64 wedge as im not sure I can fit a bucket and spade in me bag. ï˜­
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, I knew that would come to bite me back....



anotherdouble said:



			We keep it for just the 2 rounds then pete
		
Click to expand...

Yep, up for that Chris, Papas also?

Â£10 in each winner takes all for the two stableford rounds total?


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 9, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ouch, I knew that would come to bite me back....



Yep, up for that Chris, Papas also?

Â£10 in each winner takes all for the two stableford rounds total?
		
Click to expand...

Good for me:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 9, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			Good for me:thup:
		
Click to expand...

The offer is for merv, as well, we can then have the shoot out on the Sunday together.


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 9, 2018)

:thup:



Liverbirdie said:



			The offer is for merv, as well, we can then have the shoot out on the Sunday together.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 9, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, up for that Chris, Papas also?

Â£10 in each winner takes all for the two stableford rounds total?
		
Click to expand...

Works for me gents!


----------



## User2021 (Mar 10, 2018)

Downloaded the Turnberry ap for the phone today


----------



## Captainron (Mar 10, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Downloaded the Turnberry ap for the phone today
		
Click to expand...

its a great little app


----------



## IanM (Mar 10, 2018)

louise_a said:



			I don't understand howe if the men have to play off the longer tees they have to give more shots!


Â£5 sent btw
		
Click to expand...


Confused.   Are the ladies off the same tees as men?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 10, 2018)

IanM said:



			Confused.   Are the ladies off the same tees as men?
		
Click to expand...

The ladies play from the red tees.

with it been a mixed comp the ladies will receive extra shots.


----------



## IanM (Mar 10, 2018)

Ok thanks...sorry for all the questions.  Haven't seen the sss.   

Nearly there....


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 11, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Downloaded the Turnberry ap for the phone today
		
Click to expand...




Captainron said:



			its a great little app
		
Click to expand...

Downloaded this myself, does the course planner act as a gps when youâ€™re out in the course?

also, I couldnâ€™t find the course planner for the RTB course, am I missing something or isnâ€™t it on there?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 11, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			Downloaded this myself, does the course planner act as a gps when youâ€™re out in the course?

also, I couldnâ€™t find the course planner for the RTB course, am I missing something or isnâ€™t it on there?
		
Click to expand...

It's only the Ailso mate, pretty sure the course planner works with gps as it has out of range on mine currently.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 11, 2018)

Clubs packed in the car ready for when I go back too work tomorrow. Just to pack all the clothes 

Just a little excited 4 working days left


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 11, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Clubs packed in the car ready for when I go back too work tomorrow. Just to pack all the clothes 

Just a little excited 4 working days left 

Click to expand...

I'm on my last 6 hrs atm


----------



## The Boxman (Mar 11, 2018)

My lady Claire's off the Red Tees


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 11, 2018)

Just downloaded the app. Is it just me not reading the planner right or do some of those holes/tees seem quite a long carry to the fairway?


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 11, 2018)

depends on tee buy yellows arnt too bad, even whites are tough but not crazy long, the app might be showing from tiger tees


----------



## Captainron (Mar 11, 2018)

The carries are not long off the whites. The pro tees though.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 12, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			Just downloaded the app. Is it just me not reading the planner right or do some of those holes/tees seem quite a long carry to the fairway?
		
Click to expand...

I thought the black boxes are yardage to the bunkers and those white numbers were yardage to the green from that point. At least I hope so.


----------



## bernix (Mar 12, 2018)

have been to the driving range last weekend to practise playing from mats


----------



## DRW (Mar 12, 2018)

5 more sleeps.....

Looks like we will need our Kent gear.


----------



## User 99 (Mar 12, 2018)

Be glad it's on the West coast as another cold snap is coming in from the East this coming weekend.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2018)

Just hoping it stays reasonably dry


----------



## User2021 (Mar 12, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just hoping it stays reasonably dry 

Click to expand...

BBC saying we may get damp Friday, but weekend looks ok 
Hopefully it doesn't change for the weekend


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 12, 2018)

Any news on whoâ€™s subjected to my snoring yet?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 12, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Any news on whoâ€™s subjected to my snoring yet?
		
Click to expand...

Will post all the rooms tomorrow with who is in each villa.

Everyone will be praying they are not within 5 miles of liverbirdie


----------



## Scouser (Mar 12, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will post all the rooms tomorrow with who is in each villa.

Everyone will be praying they are not within 5 miles of liverbirdie 

Click to expand...

10  you mean


----------



## Captainron (Mar 12, 2018)

Dave 2Blue is a champion at snoring. Itâ€™s so loud youâ€™d sleep in your car rather than stay on


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Dave 2Blue is a champion at snoring. Itâ€™s so loud youâ€™d sleep in your car rather than stay on
		
Click to expand...

Soon sorts out the nancies :rofl:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Rooms and names sent to Turnberry.

5 x Deluxe King Rooms in the hotel 



Darren     & Joanne Williams
Martin     Jones & Claire Kennedy
Ian     & Donna Miller
Ian     & Nic Rimmer
Simon     & Anne Weston

*Villa 1*
8 x Trump villa rooms - sleeps up to 16guests. 



Arthur Daley & Gary Fraiser
Stevie Dryburgh & Dave Jordan
Glyn Roddy & Daniel McEvoy
Cameron Roy & Craig Emery
Paul Mines & Jay Sinton
Chris Jones & Callum Laing
Mark Pipkin & Tim Johnson
Tim Kirkham & Paul Clift

*Villa 2*
8 x Trump Villa Bedrooms  - sleeps up to 16 guests. 



Richard Hart & Paul Nash
Craig Shaw & Craig Guest
Simon Bailey & Simon Betteridge
Jon Brydon & Mark Smith
Chris Lovell & Matt Bunner
Bryan Bateman & Mark Langdon Jones
Merv Warriner & Darren Robison
Charlie Ho & Bernard Utner

*Villa3 *
5 x Trump Villa Bedrooms - sleepsup to 10 guests



Peter Hurst & Glen Hurst
Paul Swartz & Andy Willoughby
Dave McMahon & Dave Papas
Martin Clarke & Kevin McHugh
Karen Ferguson-Sneddon & Louise Aspden

*Villa4*
5 x Trump Villa Bedrooms - sleepsup to 10 guests



Andy Orrey & Gary Atkinson
Trev Newton & Simon Elkington
Sam Czornyj & Chris Stott
Nick Rose & Shaun Friend
Adam Williams & Jim Cope 


*Villa 5*
3 x Trump Villa Bedrooms - sleeps up to 6 guests



Andy Kind & Nigel Dunmore
Dave Williams & Robin Hopkins
J Owens & P Strange


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2018)

Cheers Glyn, looking forward to it................hope the weather holds for us but I reckon it's a wrap up warm job.


----------



## Scouser (Mar 13, 2018)

Val said:



			Cheers Glyn, looking forward to it................hope the weather holds for us but I reckon it's a wrap up warm job.
		
Click to expand...

Hope my golf holds out for us


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 13, 2018)

BBC are saying cloudy with some sun for Saturday and Sunday but -2 and -3! Thermal pants being packed!


----------



## Val (Mar 13, 2018)

Scouser said:



			Hope my golf holds out for us 

Click to expand...

Is that what you call your game? 

Looking forward to seeing you bud, it's been a long time.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			BBC are saying cloudy with some sun for Saturday and Sunday but -2 and -3! Thermal pants being packed!
		
Click to expand...

Aaaah.....  so twice as warm as Kent Trip....  now who would have thought that......  Bonny Scotland... here we come, lets get in the atmosphere :whoo::whoo:[video]https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=flower+of+scotland+performed&view=detail&mid=1DC8F0D23A720DB2C1DB1DC8F0D23A720DB2C1DB&FORM=VIRE[/video]


----------



## Scouser (Mar 13, 2018)

Val said:



			Is that what you call your game? 

Looking forward to seeing you bud, it's been a long time.
		
Click to expand...

It has indeed... Be nice to have a catch up


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2018)

Food thread updated. 

Not long now everyone, itâ€™s feels like Christmas Eve all this week ðŸ˜œðŸŒï¸


----------



## Dando (Mar 13, 2018)

Iâ€™m gutted Iâ€™m wasnâ€™t able to make this trip.

have fun everyone


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Mar 13, 2018)

Turnberry is simply stunning. I played it in 1999 on a clear, blue sky Summer day and it was incredible. Supposed to be even better now with the course changes. Enjoy the trip everyone, I hope the weather is good for you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2018)

Be careful y'all, that wind may just blow your matt away.....


----------



## 2blue (Mar 13, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Be careful y'all, that wind may just blow your *matt *away..... 

Click to expand...

Nay lad...  we'll gloss ower that :rofl:


----------



## bernix (Mar 14, 2018)

The Autumn Wind said:



			Turnberry is simply stunning. I played it in 1999 on a clear, blue sky Summer day and it was incredible. Supposed to be even better now with the course changes. Enjoy the trip everyone, I hope the weather is good for you.
		
Click to expand...

hope the experience on a chilly, grey and rainy winter day does  not fall away much


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 14, 2018)

bernix said:



			hope the experience on a chilly, grey and rainy winter day does  not fall away much
		
Click to expand...

Chilly grey day.

Its going to be sunny, it always is in Scotland


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 14, 2018)

Quick note in advance of the meet;
Guys, sterling work organising as per usual, it really is hugely appreciated.
Everyone else, really looking forward to meeting so many i won't have done so before.
And the courses, well, sounds cold and bloody blowy, so we'll just have to dig in and enjoy the challenge.
Roll on Friday!


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2018)

bernix said:



			hope the experience on a chilly, grey and rainy winter day does  not fall away much
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s forecast for a dry weekend, much colder on Saturday with real feel of -5 down to a best of -2 but warmer of 1-2 on Sunday but DRY both days ðŸ‘ðŸ‘

Nowhere near as cold as what we experienced in Kent recently so almost tropical ðŸ˜ŽðŸŒï¸


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			Itâ€™s forecast for a dry weekend, much colder on Saturday with real feel of -5 down to a best of -2 but warmer of 1-2 on Sunday but DRY both days ðŸ‘ðŸ‘

Nowhere near as cold as what we experienced in Kent recently so almost tropical ðŸ˜ŽðŸŒï¸
		
Click to expand...

It's been quite pleasant in Kent of late. Got my first coffee enroute at Maidstone with just a t shirt on. Stopped again just after bham and had to pop a jacket on. Curre you stopping over at Carlisle before Glasgow tomorrow and it's looking wet fir a few days.


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2018)

We're at West Lancs tomorrow afternoon and forecast looks ok.  Pretty warm, and some sun. 

Might pack a jumper for Scotland though.:mmm:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Quick note in advance of the meet;
Guys, sterling work organising as per usual, it really is hugely appreciated.
Everyone else, really looking forward to meeting so many i won't have done so before.
And the courses, well, sounds cold and bloody blowy, so we'll just have to dig in and enjoy the challenge.
Roll on Friday!
		
Click to expand...

Merv, you may have missed it, but me and the other two in our Sunday group are having a Â£10 bet - best stableford total for both rounds takes all - are you in for it?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 15, 2018)

I take it , it's jacket and tie all weekend, even to play in......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 15, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			I take it , it's jacket and tie all weekend, even to play in...... 

Click to expand...

Indeed, if you don't have tweed plus fours then its an automatic 5 shot cut


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 15, 2018)

Peter, I'll leave the high stakes games to you boys, got a feeling this forecast wind is going to annihilate my score anyway!
Good luck though &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Peter, I'll leave the high stakes games to you boys, got a feeling this forecast wind is going to annihilate my score anyway!
Good luck though &#62541;&#62541;
		
Click to expand...

No probs, a non-entrant is sure to get more stick than a loser....., isn't  he guys!!!!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 15, 2018)

My Â£5 sweep money has been sent!

Not long now.... pissing down in sunny Scotland.


----------



## Val (Mar 15, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			My Â£5 sweep money has been sent!

Not long now.... pissing down in sunny Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

Karen, Iâ€™m sure you noticed Glyn kept us apart this time to save people donating cash or lunches to us


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 15, 2018)

Val said:



			Karen, Iâ€™m sure you noticed Glyn kept us apart this time to save people donating cash or lunches to us 

Click to expand...

Very wise of him, can't have shirtless forummers wandering around such an exclusive resort..... :whoo:


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 15, 2018)

Stepped out for lunch, good grief it's a nasty cold wind blowing. Going to put my thermals in the wash tonight!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Very wise of him, can't have shirtless forummers wandering around such an exclusive resort..... :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

It would have been kecks as well, if it wasn't for me stemming the tide......

At one point it was looking like a dog licence.


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 15, 2018)

Question. Is there a dress code for dinner Saturday night? Cheers.


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			Question. Is there a dress code for dinner Saturday night? Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

No, but itâ€™s a nice private restaurant so smart casual, so letâ€™s set an example.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			No probs, a non-entrant is sure to get more stick than a loser....., isn't  he guys!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Especially if he somehow manages to smash it!




Fish said:



			No, but itâ€™s a nice private restaurant so smart casual, so letâ€™s set an example.
		
Click to expand...

Bit late for me to pop out and shop, hoping my youthful idea of smart cas is in keeping you all you oaps....... ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 15, 2018)

As long as your not wearing a shell suit &#128540;


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 15, 2018)

So nice shirt, smart jeans, shoes will be okay.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 15, 2018)

njrose51 said:



			So nice shirt, smart jeans, shoes will be okay.
		
Click to expand...

Yes :thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 15, 2018)

Just received an email from Turnberry.

just to make life awkward they want everyone to check in so if you was going to collect keys for your room mate then just be warned they may want the other person to also sign paperwork etc.


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2018)

Sorry to add an question, assume we need to check in after we play?  

And we are meeting in the Golf bit?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 15, 2018)

IanM said:



			Sorry to add an question, assume we need to check in after we play?  

And we are meeting in the Golf bit?
		
Click to expand...

Yes check in after play.

as I havenâ€™t been before I donâ€™t know what there is so I presume itâ€™s a clubhouse away from the hotel.

For the journey to the restaurant in the evening we can sort that with people going from the hotel and villas. I know some are watching the football as well.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 15, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yes check in after play.

as I havenâ€™t been before I donâ€™t know what there is so I presume itâ€™s a clubhouse away from the hotel.

For the journey to the restaurant in the evening we can sort that with people going from the hotel and villas. I know some are watching the football as well.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, opposite the hotel. Academy and range there too.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 15, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes, opposite the hotel. Academy and range there too.
		
Click to expand...

cheers Karen, good to know.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Just received an email from Turnberry.

just to make life awkward they want everyone to check in so if you was going to collect keys for your room mate then just be warned they may want the other person to also sign paperwork etc.
		
Click to expand...

The hotel is up on th'ill, so it may be possible that the lodges has its own reception area....may be worth checking.


----------



## IanM (Mar 15, 2018)

No worries.  They'll tell us when we get there


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 15, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			The hotel is up on th'ill, so it may be possible that the lodges has its own reception area....may be worth checking.
		
Click to expand...

Will ask the Golf shop when we arrive.


----------



## CK03PUT (Mar 15, 2018)

First post ever....and I'm going to Turnberry. Looking forward to a great weekend with you lot


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 15, 2018)

CK03PUT said:



			First post ever....and I'm going to Turnberry. Looking forward to a great weekend with you lot
		
Click to expand...

welcome aboard Claire  :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2018)

CK03PUT said:



			First post ever....and I'm going to Turnberry. Looking forward to a great weekend with you lot
		
Click to expand...

Welcome, Clare/Claire :cheers:.

I hope Martin is treating you to the presidential suite.....


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 16, 2018)

Clubs all sorted and ready for the warm-up, looking forward to the meet see ya soon guys/gals


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 16, 2018)

I'm almost ready. Just going to wash another set of thermals.


----------



## Val (Mar 16, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			I'm almost ready. Just going to wash another set of thermals. 

Click to expand...

Thats cause you've no body fat to keep you warm :rofl:


----------



## 94tegsi (Mar 16, 2018)

Not jealous at all.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 16, 2018)

Val said:



			Thats cause you've no body fat to keep you warm :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Guilty as charged! 

I've actually got my winter coat on at the moment, bulked out to a massive 56Kg but it's still not enough to keep warm.


----------



## Val (Mar 16, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Guilty as charged! 

I've actually got my winter coat on at the moment, bulked out to a massive 56Kg but it's still not enough to keep warm. 

Click to expand...

:rofl:

6kg heavier than 2 bags of cement


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 16, 2018)

Val said:



			:rofl:

6kg heavier than 2 bags of cement
		
Click to expand...

And only 2kg lighter than me! Well, -ish...


----------



## The Boxman (Mar 16, 2018)

jpxpro said:









Clubs all sorted and ready for the warm-up, looking forward to the meet see ya soon guys/gals
		
Click to expand...

What a great set up, We can't miss you tomorrow (I'm hiding my clubs ha ha)


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 16, 2018)

Just finished a round at Dundonald my best advice for tommorow is however many jumpers your planning on wearing, double it #brrrrr


----------



## The Boxman (Mar 17, 2018)

It all started in Jan 17,  and today we Play Turnberry  thanks to Glyn and his team for all the hard work. Let's enjoy these two days #golfmonthlyforum


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 17, 2018)

Buzzing like a kid at Xmas Iâ€™ll. E there for 8


----------



## Captainron (Mar 17, 2018)

Update on the weather here (well Prestwick Airport)

No snow or frost. Cloudy with some blue sky. Slight breeze and chilly. 

See you all in a bit


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2018)

Just leaving McDonalds in Ayr after an excellent pre round breakfast. Got served by a Michelin Star waitress, she had 2 stars &#128540;


----------



## IanM (Mar 17, 2018)

Fish said:



			Just leaving McDonalds in Ayr after an excellent pre round breakfast. Got served by a Michelin Star waitress, she had 2 stars ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s keen...sat in bed in the hotel near the racecourse. Might get up in a minute. Nice and warm in here. Outside?  Who knows?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 17, 2018)

Snowing in Edinburgh... Iâ€™m getting out of here while I still can!


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 17, 2018)

Lovely fresh morning in turnberry, where are we all meeting


----------



## IanM (Mar 17, 2018)

Having breakfast in Premier Inn near racecourse.  Fire evacuation!


----------



## bernix (Mar 17, 2018)

Right now itâ€™s snowing at Dumphries


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 17, 2018)

JOBR & I weâ€™re evacuated from the Purple Palace this morning with Fire Alarms & Fure engines being called to the premises. Without a thought for our own safety we packed quickly & buggered off to Turnberry leaving the staff & guests freezing in the car park. 
Lessons to be learnt a round. Survival of the fittest...ðŸ˜†ðŸ”¥ðŸš’ðŸŒï¸*â™‚ï¸


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 17, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			JOBR & I weâ€™re evacuated from the Purple Palace this morning with Fire Alarms & Fure engines being called to the premises. Without a thought for our own safety we packed quickly & buggered off to Turnberry leaving the staff & guests freezing in the car park. 
Lessons to be learnt a round. Survival of the fittest...ðŸ˜†ðŸ”¥ðŸš’ðŸŒï¸*â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

And Davy Mc is nowhere to be seen. Fire alarm, what fire alarm la:rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			And Davy Mc is nowhere to be seen. Fire alarm, what fire alarm la:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Davey doesnt know theres 2 8 oclocks in one day


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 17, 2018)

Great day of golf despite the wind, currently toasting our day drinking prosseco  from bottle with Val &#128514;


----------



## User2021 (Mar 17, 2018)

Great day
wonderful facilities 
superb golf course
brilliant company. 

Loved  every minute - even all those bad shots


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry Fish. Hope it didn't hurt. #manofsteel


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 17, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Sorry Fish. Hope it didn't hurt. #manofsteel
		
Click to expand...

Thanks again for that I wouldnâ€™t have taken home the dosh without your intervention ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 17, 2018)

jpxpro said:



			Thanks again for that I wouldnâ€™t have taken home the dosh without your intervention ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

:foreidn't get any discount though. I won't mention that you said 'see if you can hit him'.


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 18, 2018)

just arrived home, thanks again to Glynn for organising it was superbly done and a bargain all things considered.
thanks to Fish for the excellent evening meal and thanks to all who attended for being so friendly and welcoming.

cant wait till next one already


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2018)

Question for you folks, I'm going up to Turnbery in 3 weeks. Is everywhere there plastic friendly, bar, clubhouse etc or will I need lots of cash? It's quite isolated so I don't want to be having to head out to the nearest town to the cash machine.

Also, advice for route to take once I reach the m6? I can see options but not knowing the local roads I don't know which are the best to take.


----------



## The Boxman (Mar 18, 2018)

Both I and Claire had a fabulous time this weekend and would like to thank the players we played with, all forum members who where very friendly. And a Huge thanks to Glyn for organising yet another memorable event #wheretonextIwonder


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Question for you folks, I'm going up to Turnbery in 3 weeks. Is everywhere there plastic friendly, bar, clubhouse etc or will I need lots of cash? It's quite isolated so I don't want to be having to head out to the nearest town to the cash machine.

Also, advice for route to take once I reach the m6? I can see options but not knowing the local roads I don't know which are the best to take.
		
Click to expand...

Card is fine everywhere, even the halfway house

Route wise, M6, M74, A71, M77 then stay on that road as it becomes the A77 all the way to Turnberry. The shortest route is using the A70 but itâ€™s a hellish road IMO


----------



## IanM (Mar 18, 2018)

Donna and I are awaiting our dinner in the Premier Inn near Preston.  Snoozy 

Thanks to all for a super trip.... excellent


----------



## Val (Mar 18, 2018)

Top marks as always Glyn, a smashing 2 days of golf at one of the finest links the UK has to offer. Great to see some old faces and meet some forum stalwarts for the first time. 

Rich, Simon........ I look forward to you joining our Forby love in


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 18, 2018)

South of Brum with JOBR1850. Roads clear of snow so far ðŸ¤ž

What can I say about the trip? Thanks to Glyn for amazing organisation is getting us all to the magnificent venue at Trump Turnberry, via various other courses on route including the brutal but impressive Sillothon Friday.

Saturday on the Alisa course was golfing nirvana, despite the strong winds the sun shone, the greens rolled beautifully & the mats actually added to fun of the day. 
I enjoyed great company watching Fairway Dodger playing proper golf until fatigue kicked in with 4 holes to go. Richart was his usual consistent self & Bernix kept us all entertained ðŸ˜Š
The views were awesome, especially around the turn. Halfway hut to dream about. Wonderful Par 3â€™s throughout & a great finishing stretch.

Dinner at Wildingâ€™s was fantastic. Thanks to Fish for organising & Glynn for transferring us to the venue, expect 2Blue who preferred a long bath & a dram or two of the local whiskey ðŸ¥ƒ 

Drinks in Hotel after dinner was great fun. Breakfast in Champions Room on Sunday morning was superb before a round too far on the Robert the Bruce course on rock hard Frozen greens & a nasty wind (nothing to do with Guinness & red wine from Sat). 

Need to sleep for a couple of days to recover, but loved every minute ðŸŒï¸*â™‚ï¸ðŸ»ðŸ·ðŸŒ¨ðŸŒ¬ðŸ’¨ðŸŒŠðŸŒï¸*â™‚ï¸. :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 18, 2018)

Val said:



			Card is fine everywhere, even the halfway house

Route wise, M6, M74, A71, M77 then stay on that road as it becomes the A77 all the way to Turnberry. The shortest route is using the A70 but itâ€™s a hellish road IMO
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the advice I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 18, 2018)

Just arrived at our half way house - Cumbria Grand Hotel, Grange over Sands. Once again Glyn, thanks for organising everything. We had a great time, despite the indifferent golf. Well played Nigel who we had the pleasure of playing with for two rounds.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 18, 2018)

Safely home too, thanks again to |Glyn for organising a brilliant weekend, I really enjoyed it despite not feeling at my best. Full marks to Fish for Wildings too.
and I can echo Vals comments about the A70, to an absolute age to reach the M74, not helped by being stuck being a tractor pulling a slurry tank.


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2018)

We are back home as well after yet another fantastic trip organised by Glyn and assisted by Cameron. Wildings was superb, so thanks to Robin from us as well.

We had a lovely journey back home as we took the tourist scenic route from Turnberry to Gretna and joined the motorway at Carlisle.


----------



## User2021 (Mar 18, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Question for you folks, I'm going up to Turnbery in 3 weeks. Is everywhere there plastic friendly, bar, clubhouse etc or will I need lots of cash? It's quite isolated so I don't want to be having to head out to the nearest town to the cash machine.

Also, advice for route to take once I reach the m6? I can see options but not knowing the local roads I don't know which are the best to take.
		
Click to expand...

card everywhere but not contactless


----------



## User2021 (Mar 18, 2018)

Left Turnberry at 1.20pm, dropped Radbourne2010 home, and walked through my front door at 9.50pm - eight and a half hours, happy with that..

Thanks again to Glyn and the guys for everything organisational wise. Thanks to fish for sorting Wildings. 

Thanks to to everyone I played with and met

Had a fantastic weekend, absolutely top draw.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 19, 2018)

Left Turnberry at 14:00, home at 20:30, no road issues at all on the M6/ M1. 

Great weekend, even if my golf struggled more than a bit in that wind. Thanks to the guys and gals we played with, to Glyn for organising the trip - fantastic bargain, and Fish for organising Wildings. Really enjoyed it, the Ailsa is stunning, amazing views along the coastal stretch, almost had nearest the pin on the 9th, with the second last shot of the day, very well done to Claire for nicking it with the actual last shot in for the day. Good company through the two rounds, that handicap will come down soon enough the way you were striping that ball John. Enjoyed the company at Wildings too with some of the lads from Woodhall Spa.

Golf was dire though, never gonna play again....... until the next time.


----------



## User2021 (Mar 19, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Good company through the two rounds, that handicap will come down soon enough the way you were striping that ball John. 
Golf was dire though, never gonna play again....... until the next time.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks Brian, enjoyed the laugh and banter yesterday.

Some great shots near the end for you and there is always the Par 3's


----------



## DRW (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks to Glyn for organising the weekend. Shame about the bitter weather.

Played the shorter 9 hole course (Aaron), first thing Saturday and was nice and relaxing and good, not sure if anyone else played it.

Some brilliant holes on the Alisa course and the par 3 10th from the back tees at approx. 250 yards into that wind, would have been fun to have had a bucket of balls on.

RTB was not in the same league but loved the run from the par 5 8th(driver, pitching wedge to the green, mental) to 11. Think RTB had my favourite hole on, hole 9 across the big beach bunker/ravine, shot to the green was brilliant.

The hotel and the hotel room that we stayed in, were lets say not in keeping with me and my sports direct bag look:rofl:

Thanks again.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 19, 2018)

Many thanks Glyn & everyone else, Richart etc, involved in enabling us to enjoy 4 consecutive days on such marvellous Links courses & share the experience with awesome playing partners. ne:
Sorry to Fish for messing-up your numbers at Wildings....  but that bath & the house-whiskies took me to another time-zone 

On the journey back, as the traffic was so light & conditions pretty good, I decided not to stay over in Penrith & instead tackle the 'long-way-round route' to Leeds via the M62. I was flagging badly in the latter stages I had a couple of 'snooze stops' before coming across this incident in the slow lane!!....  
[video=youtube_share;r3E3rDliJ4U]https://youtu.be/r3E3rDliJ4U[/video]

.....I guess they either didn't have those 'snooze-stops' or they weren't effective.,,,,


----------



## DRW (Mar 19, 2018)

Adam took some pictures, uploaded some of them into this file and believe this is the link :-

Hopefully it works, never used this upload option.

Hotel, course was truly breath taking and massive. On the play again list for next year.

Really grateful to Glyn for the opportunity to play it, thanks.

EDIT :-

This is a better file of pictures, a PDF one(guess the player on hole 18 ) :-

https://ufile.io/crrs6


----------



## User101 (Mar 19, 2018)

Come on get the vids up of those swings, give us all a good laugh


----------



## Val (Mar 19, 2018)

I canâ€™t see there being many videos, too cold and windy


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 19, 2018)

it was a glorious Scottish spring day, almost tshirt weather


----------



## User2021 (Mar 19, 2018)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/jon.brydon.5/videos/pcb.10156968158790752/10156968157695752/?type=3&amp;theater[/video]

One Radbourne took


----------



## wookie (Mar 20, 2018)

Wow - what a great 5 days of golf (well apart from the great golf from me personally).

Thanks to all my playing partners over the trip and to Glyn for all the hard work before and during golf wise and then playing taxi driver for the meal on Saturday night which went above and beyond.  Good choice and organising there Robin.

I know it was cold but I think we really got away with it weather wise given the snow over the rest of the country.  I even got down to three layers and didn't wear a hat at Formby yesterday!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 20, 2018)

Fabulous trip, thank you Glyn. Also thanks to Cameron for the lift.

Also what a fantastic bunch you all were. 

Bit Chilly mind.


----------



## casuk (Mar 20, 2018)

Some nice pics looked to not to bad a day quite lucky considering the bad weather we've had, any more Scottish trips in the pipeline


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 20, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Thanks to Glyn for organising the weekend. Shame about the bitter weather.

Played the shorter 9 hole course (Aaron), first thing Saturday and was nice and relaxing and good, not sure if anyone else played it.

Some brilliant holes on the Alisa course and the par 3 10th from the back tees at approx. 250 yards into that wind, would have been fun to have had a bucket of balls on.

RTB was not in the same league but loved the run from the par 5 8th(driver, pitching wedge to the green, mental) to 11. Think RTB had my favourite hole on, hole 9 across the big beach bunker/ravine, shot to the green was brilliant.

The hotel and the hotel room that we stayed in, were lets say not in keeping with me and my sports direct bag look:rofl:

Thanks again.
		
Click to expand...


Its the Arran course.

The original Arran course was absolutely superb. It was tougher than Turnberry itself as it was narrow and gorse lined with a few tremendous holes on it. Sadly they ruined that to make the Kintyre and now the Robert the Bruce, both of which have not come close to how good the original Arran course was at Turnberry.

A travesty that course was lost for ever.


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2018)

I'll throw this one in here now, loved the Ailsa course, a real challenge and a smashing well thought out course. I didn't play prior to the changes and can't even begin to look at where they were.

All that said................GM Top 100 - No 1? 

Not quite for* ME* (and I use for me quite deliberately), it doesn't stand out from my previous top 2 but I reckon on any given day, either be Muirfield, Royal Birkdale or the Ailsa could be no 1, they are all equally stunning. If you throw grub in the mix then Muirfield beats the others hands down for their carvery lunch.


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2018)

What a great trip. 5 days of golf and I am am knackered.Think we got lucky with the weather, and to stay dry for five days was a real bonus. Loved all the courses, West Lancs, Silloth (wow that was cold) Turnberry X2 and finally Formby.

Glyn you did a stunning job bringing it all together. Really appreciate it mate. The taxi service to Wildings was beyond the call of duty. Cheers to Robin for sorting out Wildings. Great food and company. 

To everyone I played with, thanks for the memories. Enjoyed all your company. This is why the forum is so great. Without it I wouldn't have played so many great courses.

Turnberry Ailsa is second on my top courses. A tad behind Royal County Down. It was stunning with no bad holes. Would love to play again with a nice light prevailing wind ! If I was to join one of the courses I played it would be Formby. A links course that despite the wind we played in, didn't beat me up. I did have to crawl the last hole but that may have been the effects of carrying my bag 90 holes in five days. Millionaires golf, three ball round in less than 3 1/2 hours. Watching Stu with a short putt for a four which would have been worth five points was not a highlight. Need to get your handicap down big man.:thup:

Thanks again Glyn for sorting out so much fun, and have you got next years organised yet ?


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 20, 2018)

Val said:



			I'll throw this one in here now, loved the Ailsa course, a real challenge and a smashing well thought out course. I didn't play prior to the changes and can't even begin to look at where they were.

All that said................GM Top 100 - No 1? 

Not quite for* ME* (and I use for me quite deliberately), it doesn't stand out from my previous top 2 but I reckon on any given day, either be Muirfield, Royal Birkdale or the Ailsa could be no 1, they are all equally stunning. If you throw grub in the mix then Muirfield beats the others hands down for their carvery lunch.
		
Click to expand...

I loved the Ailsa before the changes but had it below Muirfield. Even with the changes I don't think it overtakes Muirfield. Mind you, I'd like to play it in more pleasant conditions as the cold may well have clouded my judgement. I'm back in October so fingers crossed!

It was a fun weekend - many thanks to all the organisers and those I played with... sorry for all the swearing!


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I loved the Ailsa before the changes but had it below Muirfield. Even with the changes I don't think it overtakes Muirfield. Mind you, I'd like to play it in more pleasant conditions as the cold may well have clouded my judgement. I'm back in October so fingers crossed!

It was a fun weekend - many thanks to all the organisers and those I played with... sorry for all the swearing! 

Click to expand...

Likewise for me in October, hopefully a nice pleasant warm autumn day :rofl:

It was good to catch up pal :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 20, 2018)

Val said:



			I'll throw this one in here now, loved the Ailsa course, a real challenge and a smashing well thought out course. I didn't play prior to the changes and can't even begin to look at where they were.

All that said................GM Top 100 - No 1? 

Not quite for* ME* (and I use for me quite deliberately), it doesn't stand out from my previous top 2 but I reckon on any given day, either be Muirfield, Royal Birkdale or the Ailsa could be no 1, they are all equally stunning. If you throw grub in the mix then Muirfield beats the others hands down for their carvery lunch.
		
Click to expand...

Have you played RCD? I think that has to be included with the other 3 to give a top 4 that I think are ahead of the others. Having said that, the one I would like to play again is Lytham as it is the most 'thinking' course of them all IMHO.


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 20, 2018)

Me 3 in October too, playing Bruce again 6th of may as well


----------



## Val (Mar 20, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Have you played RCD? I think that has to be included with the other 3 to give a top 4 that I think are ahead of the others. Having said that, the one I would like to play again is Lytham as it is the most 'thinking' course of them all IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't no but believe it might be one that could turn my 3 into a 4.

I really like Royal Lytham, it is a thinking course as you say and one you have to plot around, a bit like Carnoustie in that respect.


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks again Glyn, Robin and Cameron. Another great trip, it's going to be difficult to top that one. Lovely to meet new people and spend time together with friends in the pursuit of that daft wee ball.

The cold beat me up but it didn't depress the spirits, I enjoyed the two days immensely and would head straight back and do it all again if I could.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 20, 2018)

Val said:



			It was good to catch up pal :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## richart (Mar 20, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I loved the Ailsa before the changes but had it below Muirfield. Even with the changes I don't think it overtakes Muirfield. Mind you, I'd like to play it in more pleasant conditions as the cold may well have clouded my judgement. I'm back in October so fingers crossed!

It was a fun weekend - many thanks to all the organisers and those I played with... sorry for all the swearing! 

Click to expand...

 Potty mouth !!


----------



## IanM (Mar 20, 2018)

My wife got home and immediately went online to buy more bad weather golf gear!   Not sure if this is a good or bad thing!


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 20, 2018)

Superb trip folks.
Thoroughly enjoyed all 3 courses and I'll definitely be back to Silloth. Turnberry might have to wait until our top organisers can rustle up another mega deal. 
Speaking of...
Glyn, thanks so much for the opportunity and as has been said, the shuttle bus Saturday night was above and beyond. Thank you. Fish, sterling work Saturday night also. Top notch.
Honestly, I felt like I played alright over the 3 days, 29-26-27 might beg to differ, but I reckon those windy conditions were a real test.
I have a real affection for links golf and it was only enhanced this weekend. The views, oh the views....my partner's and I were a little in awe on Saturday morning, just breathtaking.

Just how we avoided any rain or snow is a little miracle, or more likely the micro climate the chap at Travelodge Friday assured me would get. "None of that snow, we'll be fine."

Thanks to my playing partners, some old, some new, all good company. Look forward to playing with you again sometime.

Only really leaves one question....
Where next?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 20, 2018)

I cant believe that Glyn pulled off a big meet with me only on a consultancy basis.

Only messing. Well done steptoe, boss meet, as ever - thought you were giving them up, like me?

You really did pull all the stops out, with a seamless organisation. 

Fish - great restaurant, really was great food. 

Cam, well done for doing the cards, and I'm sure much more in the background.

My mate Glen got a hole in one and only bought me a BLT, a pork pie and a bag of crisps on the way home - cheapest celebration ever!!!!!

It was nice to play with some of my non-forum mates of 20 years at such a top class course, and share the experience. I also hand-picked my partners for the Sunday, wont be doing that again.  The lodges were boss, and would even consider doing the same deal again, but see if they will let us play the Ailsa twice for an upgrade price, next time. 

5-0 to the pool, and good to see so many forum veterans again, over a few beers and a great meal was a cracking Saturday night.

My back was in bulk all over the weekend, but my golf was poor (bad back or not), but still glad I did it.

Final word again to Glyn - he would have literally put in well over 3-400 hours, if not more, collecting, doing draws, liaising with Turnberry, Robin, Cam, mini-bus companies and much, much more. He puts in a tonne of effort and for no financial reward, he really deserves some sort of forum honour.

Maybe the mods can give him an honorary 40,000 posts to put him on a par with Homer, so alike in so many ways...... :rofl:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 20, 2018)

In the time Iâ€™ve been on this forum Iâ€™ve seen some very silly arguments over differing opinions, but i think everyone would agree that Glyn is an absolute Gent!

2 days at an outstanding venue, quite simply put. The Ailsa is the best course Iâ€™ve ever had the pleasure of playing. Heard a few convos from people putting it in company with a few others, if I ever get to play said rivals Iâ€™ll be a happy bunny.  

Managed to play something that remotely resembled golf for parts of the final 2 days of my tour at Turnberry. The less said about Dundonald (or my lack of golfing ability) the better. The weather decided to put paid to my final round on the way back, but tbh a break was probably needed after 5 rounds in 5 days of brutal weather. 

Was good to catch up with old and new faces alike. The evening at Wildings was superb, great find by Fish and a grand jester by Glyn to ferry us all back and forth. Watching the 5-0 in the clubhouse was entertaining, almost on a par with the fun provided by a few inebriated scousers and a rule book........

final thanks to DaveMc and Liverbirdie aka Babe Ruth for helping me break even against  anotherdouble.


----------



## DRW (Mar 21, 2018)

Does anyone know the guy I spoke to on Saturday morning just outside the pro shop, seem a nice guy? (was speaking with boxman also at the time I think). Be nice to put a forum name to him.

The guy had a smallish tablet, very short hair crew-cutish and was Scottish? He did say his name but neither Joanne or me can remember, came across as a nice chap(which stood out from the rest of you:ears: ) ?


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Does anyone know the guy I spoke to on Saturday morning just outside the pro shop, seem a nice guy? (was speaking with boxman also at the time I think). Be nice to put a forum name to him.

The guy had a smallish tablet, very short hair crew-cutish and was Scottish? He did say his name but neither Joanne or me can remember, came across as a nice chap(which stood out from the rest of you:ears: ) ?
		
Click to expand...

Scottish and nice.:mmm:


----------



## IanM (Mar 21, 2018)

Have I missed the results somewhere?  Or are the chaps still out on a course?


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 21, 2018)

IanM said:



			Have I missed the results somewhere?  Or are the chaps still out on a course?
		
Click to expand...

The cards blew away


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Does anyone know the guy I spoke to on Saturday morning just outside the pro shop, seem a nice guy? (was speaking with boxman also at the time I think). Be nice to put a forum name to him.

The guy had a smallish tablet, very short hair crew-cutish and was Scottish? He did say his name but neither Joanne or me can remember, came across as a nice chap(which stood out from the rest of you:ears: ) ?
		
Click to expand...

It was cabby filming swings.


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			It was cabby filming swings.

Click to expand...

 I would have held my follow through if I had known.


----------



## IanM (Mar 21, 2018)

NorfolkShaun said:



			The cards blew away
		
Click to expand...


..we set fire to ours half way round in a futile attempt to keep warm!


----------



## moogie (Mar 21, 2018)

IanM said:



			Have I missed the results somewhere?  Or are the chaps still out on a course?
		
Click to expand...


Ian
Did you win that nearest the pin at Silloth...?


Iâ€™d also be interested in seeing the scores from the meets too
The weather must have beaten many up


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 21, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Final word again to Glyn - he would have literally put in well over 3-400 hours, if not more, collecting, doing draws, liaising with Turnberry, Robin, Cam, mini-bus companies and much, much more. He puts in a tonne of effort and for no financial reward, *he really deserves some sort of forum honour.*

Maybe the mods can give him an honorary 40,000 posts to put him on a par with Homer, so alike in so many ways...... :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear! I've only been to one 'mega meet' but loads of 'regional' ones.

Glyn Roddy OBE or could we stretch to Sir Glyn?


----------



## Piece (Mar 21, 2018)

Echo all above about the trip! Ailsa was phenomenal! Thanks to my PPs across the days, sorry for my poor golf on occasions! Too many layers...wonder why that was?! :rofl:

Glyn did a tremendous job, above and beyond. Fish too for the Wildings part, plus anything I've overlooked.


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Does anyone know the guy I spoke to on Saturday morning just outside the pro shop, seem a nice guy? (was speaking with boxman also at the time I think). Be nice to put a forum name to him.

The guy had a smallish tablet, very short hair crew-cutish and was Scottish? He did say his name but neither Joanne or me can remember, came across as a nice chap(which stood out from the rest of you:ears: ) ?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly Kevin (JPXPro).


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 21, 2018)

Wow, what a trip.

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

Biggest meet I have done to date and by hell we got lucky with the weather 

Thanks to all 67 other people that came along for the trip and made it an awesome weekend. To have folk come from the USA, Austria and the end of the world (Kent) it really does show how the forum and the lure of a top course works.

Big thanks to Fish for sorting Wildings, really good meal and I don't think Turnberry would have done the same meal for Â£25.

Thanks to Cameron for sorting the cards for me and helping me do the results and for helping take loads of clubs and people to and from Woodhall Spa.

I thought Turnberry did us proud, the courses were very playable and the rooms in the villas spot on, the breakfast in the champions suite was very nice.

We in the minibus played at Southerness Monday and that was also very nice, the greens were so true for the time of year.

Finally got back at 10pm Monday night, handed the minibus back this morning so the trip is now well and truly over 

Will post the prize winners in a separate post in a few mins.

I am not posting scores for this event on the forum, the wind and cold played hell and I don't think its fair that my scores can be laughed at when I was cold and tired :lol:

Anyway I have stupidly asked for a price for a return visit


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 21, 2018)

moogie said:



			Iâ€™d also be interested in seeing the scores from the meets too
The weather must have beaten many up
		
Click to expand...

 Not a chance of seeing all the scores :rofl:

Yes it did beat some up so that's why I am not naming and shaming


----------



## Val (Mar 21, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Does anyone know the guy I spoke to on Saturday morning just outside the pro shop, seem a nice guy? (was speaking with boxman also at the time I think). Be nice to put a forum name to him.

The guy had a smallish tablet, very short hair crew-cutish and was Scottish? He did say his name but neither Joanne or me can remember, came across as a nice chap(which stood out from the rest of you:ears: ) ?
		
Click to expand...

Tall, maybe late 30's early 40's going grey (sorry Kev :rofl

I think this was jpxpro, he was the only guy kicking around with a tablet.


----------



## IanM (Mar 21, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am not posting scores for this event on the forum, the wind and cold played hell and I don't think its fair that my scores can be laughed at when I was cold and tired :lol:

Anyway I have stupidly asked for a price for a return visit 

Click to expand...

Lawyers are watching!   Hope you enjoyed it as much as we did with all the admin you had to do.   Bloomin brilliant trip.  How did we miss the snow?  Mind you it was so cold, the Geordies had bobble hats on!


----------



## DRW (Mar 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			Possibly Kevin (JPXPro).
		
Click to expand...




Val said:



			Tall, maybe late 30's early 40's going grey (sorry Kev :rofl

I think this was jpxpro, he was the only guy kicking around with a tablet.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds like the guy, cheers:thup:, always nice to put names to people.

I kept my cards in my coat, as insulation


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2018)

Fish said:



			Possibly Kevin (JPXPro).
		
Click to expand...

Mizuno Y fronts, socks, vest, trousers, shirt, jumper, wind layer, waterproofs, clubs, bag, towel, tees, balls,

Yip that is Kevin!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 21, 2018)

Results

Nearest the pins

Silloth 9th Fraz
Silloth 16th Gary A

Both Woodhall Spa

Ailsa 6th Glen (Liverbirdie guest)
Ailsa 9th CX03 PUT Claire

Robert the Bruce 9th Green Bay Hacker
Robert the Bruce 16th Jimaroid

Well done all, some quality shots into them greens.

For the individual day comps I put it so you could only win one prize.

Silloth

1st Jobr1850 35 points
2nd Andy O (Woodhall Spa)  34 points
3rd Paul  Strange (GBH guest) 34 points
4th Richart 32 points

Ailsa course 

1st Callum L (Woodhall Spa) 35 points
2nd Jpxpro 35 points
3rd Ian M 34 points

Robert The Bruce 

1st Nigel (region 3 guest) 39 points
2nd Chris J (Woodhall Spa) 34 points
3rd Scouser Nic 33 points

2 day Turnberry comp 

1st Nigel D 
2nd Jpxpro 
3rd Chris J
4th Joint Trev and Dan Mc 

3 day comp

1st Nigel D
2nd Andy O
3rd Jobr1850

I did pay cash to those that stayed for the presentation, I will sort with all the other prize winners via email.


Just want to say thanks to Gary (region3) who yet again helped me with a cracking spreadsheet for scoring, whilst he didn't come on the meet his help with it was yet again superb.


----------



## richart (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for going down to 4th place at Silloth Glyn. Cheque in the post.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 21, 2018)

richart said:



			Thanks for going down to 4th place at Silloth Glyn. Cheque in the post.

Click to expand...

It was easier to go to 4th place rather than have you out in your own super seniors category


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 21, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Results

Nearest the pins

Silloth 9th Fraz
Silloth 16th Gary A

Both Woodhall Spa

Ailsa 6th Glen (Liverbirdie guest)
Ailsa 9th CX03 PUT Claire

Robert the Bruce 9th Green Bay Hacker
Robert the Bruce 16th Jimaroid

Well done all, some quality shots into them greens.

For the individual day comps I put it so you could only win one prize.

Silloth

1st Jobr1850 35 points
2nd Andy O (Woodhall Spa)  34 points
3rd Paul  Strange (GBH guest) 34 points
4th Richart 32 points

Ailsa course 

1st Callum L (Woodhall Spa) 35 points
2nd Jpxpro 35 points
3rd Ian M 34 points

Robert The Bruce 

1st Nigel (region 3 guest) 39 points
2nd Chris J (Woodhall Spa) 34 points
3rd Scouser Nic 33 points

2 day Turnberry comp 

1st Nigel D 
2nd Jpxpro 
3rd Chris J
4th Joint Trev and Dan Mc 

3 day comp

1st Nigel D
2nd Andy O
3rd Jobr1850

I did pay cash to those that stayed for the presentation, I will sort with all the other prize winners via email.


Just want to say thanks to Gary (region3) who yet again helped me with a cracking spreadsheet for scoring, whilst he didn't come on the meet his help with it was yet again superb.
		
Click to expand...

i see Nigel stil has that dodgy handicap


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 21, 2018)

Just back from Scotland today.

Where too start, a big thank you to Glyn and his team for the organisation of the whole trip.

Silloth, what a lovely place to play golf. Even In the strong winds. I didn't play very well, so a massive thanks to Simon, Paul and Darren for helping to find some of the balls I lost 

Turnberry Alisa, thanks to James, Craig and Dave for the company. Even in the cold and wind I'm not too sure a smile ever left my face. Not a bad hole on the course the ones around the lighthouse being Superb. Gutted to lip out for birdie on 10!!

Turnberry Robert the Bruce. Don't know if it was the late night and booze but just wasn't inspired at all. Think it was being spoilt the day before, also it being a lot colder didn't help at all. Thanks to Cameron, young Adam and Nick for the company.


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 21, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Does anyone know the guy I spoke to on Saturday morning just outside the pro shop, seem a nice guy? (was speaking with boxman also at the time I think). Be nice to put a forum name to him.

The guy had a smallish tablet, very short hair crew-cutish and was Scottish? He did say his name but neither Joanne or me can remember, came across as a nice chap(which stood out from the rest of you:ears: ) ?
		
Click to expand...

yes that was indeed myself, all the previous descriptions are bang on money , not surprised you didnt catch my name noone understands the foreign language i speak  

good to chat hopefully see yourself and good lady at another meet soon.


----------



## jpxpro (Mar 21, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Mizuno Y fronts, socks, vest, trousers, shirt, jumper, wind layer, waterproofs, clubs, bag, towel, tees, balls,

Yip that is Kevin!
		
Click to expand...

i thought it was only Val who got to see my Y Fronts


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 22, 2018)

Heâ€™s called Carnoustie Nigel!  Sat next to him at Wildings & he thrashed us at dinner as well :rofl:



Stuart_C said:



			i see Nigel stil has that dodgy handicap 

Click to expand...


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 22, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Heâ€™s called Carnoustie Nigel!  Sat next to him at Wildings & he thrashed us at dinner as well :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Did he have his Zorro mask on? :rofl:

He must be some links player to win both trump/ carnoustie meets and Turmberry meet aswell in tough conditions.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Did he have his Zorro mask on? :rofl:

He must be some links player to win both trump/ carnoustie meets and Turmberry meet aswell in tough conditions.
		
Click to expand...

He also finished 2nd at Sunningdale


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 22, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			He also finished 2nd at Sunningdale 

Click to expand...

Send all his cards in Glyn.


----------



## Junior (Mar 22, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			He also finished 2nd at Sunningdale 

Click to expand...

Wow..... Must be some player who beat him


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 22, 2018)

Junior said:



			Wow..... Must be some player who beat him 

Click to expand...

Forum legend I heard


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Forum leg end I heard 

Click to expand...

Corrected for you Glyn.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 22, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			He also finished 2nd at Sunningdale 

Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			Send all his cards in Glyn.

Click to expand...

what sort of organiser allows a winner and runner up play off his dodgy handicap?? 

Should be cut to 2


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			what sort of organiser allows a winner and runner up play off his dodgy handicap?? 

Should be cut to 2

Click to expand...

 says Mr 5 for 4 points, or as he is now known, Mr East Fife.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 22, 2018)

richart said:



			says Mr 5 for 4 points, or as he is now known, Mr East Fife.

Click to expand...

My handicap is a true reflection of my ability......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			My handicap is a true reflection of my Inability......
		
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Did he have his Zorro mask on? :rofl:

He must be some links player to win both trump/ carnoustie meets and Turmberry meet aswell in tough conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Played with him for 2 of the 3 rounds and I can honestly say I didn't see a weak part of his game. Made me jealous.


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Played with him for 2 of the 3 rounds and I can honestly say I didn't see a weak part of his game. Made me jealous.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt you have knobbled him rather than Fishy ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 22, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Played with him for 2 of the 3 rounds and I can honestly say I didn't see a weak part of his game. Made me jealous.
		
Click to expand...

What does he play off?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 22, 2018)

richart said:



			Couldnt you have knobbled him rather than Fishy ?

Click to expand...

 :whoo: :whoo: 

You deserve forum legend status for that :rofl:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Mar 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What does he play off?
		
Click to expand...

14 I think, really nice guy and good steady player.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Time for me to say thanks to Glyn, Cam, Fish and Jacko for organising a cracking weekend of golf and beer, oh and lots and lots of wind!

Dundonald is a cracking course, good job it was playing easier than it can as my golf was terrible! Jacko would of best me, dave p and kev hands down had we been plaingvthat format!

I carried on the poor form at Turnberry, with a mere 7pts going out. The pea-whack must of worked its magic, I had 20 coming back  What a superb stretch of holes from 3-12! The 9th an 10th are the best holes ive
 ever played

Sunday was the RTB , which turned out to be a game to far for many. Ive never heard so much moaning that people just wanted to go home :rofl: I carried on the back 9 form and had 18 at the turn, then struggled back into the wind for 9 coming back. How good is that 9th hole, an absolute belter!

19, an 2 27s wasnt great scoring, but at least I didnt embarrass myself totally...

Got a new mate (I think) in dave papas, who done well to put up with me! And caught up and had a few scoops with some old faces.

Great weekend, loved it. Cheers all

Forgot to add, well done to Glen for the hole in one, it was a beaut!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 22, 2018)

NorfolkShaun said:



			14 I think, really nice guy and good steady player.
		
Click to expand...

I met him at carnoustie he certainly is a nice guy, he needs that handicap chopping though!! 

If he wins another meet i reckon LQ will ban him  :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Mar 22, 2018)

richart said:



			Couldnt you have knobbled him rather than Fishy ?

Click to expand...

If playing with GBH donâ€™t par 3 of the first 4 holes as heâ€™ll smash a ball into you from 50 yards which would have put a rhino down ðŸ˜³ I then blobbed the next 2 holes ðŸ˜Ÿ Proper knobbled ðŸ¤ª


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 22, 2018)

Fish said:



			If playing with GBH donâ€™t par 3 of the first 4 holes as heâ€™ll smash a ball into you from 50 yards which would have put a rhino down ï˜³ I then blobbed the next 2 holes ï˜Ÿ Proper knobbled æµª
		
Click to expand...

Well done GBH, you are now a forum hero :rofl: We donâ€™t want the fishy winning


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			I met him at carnoustie he certainly is a nice guy, he needs that handicap chopping though!! 

If he wins another meet i reckon LQ will ban him  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I am thinking for next years meets he is off scratch :ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 22, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well done GBH, you are now a forum hero :rofl: We donâ€™t want the fishy winning 

Click to expand...

imagine that, we'd never ever hear the last of it :blah: :blah: :ears:


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well done GBH, you are now a forum hero :rofl: We donâ€™t want the fishy winning 

Click to expand...

So the money we all paid GBH before the round was a contract on Fishy. It all becomes clear now.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 22, 2018)

richart said:



			So the money we all paid GBH before the round was a contract on Fishy. It all becomes clear now.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'd want a refund if he only done half a job 

#wewantfishpaste


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 22, 2018)

Fish said:



			If playing with GBH donâ€™t par 3 of the first 4 holes as heâ€™ll smash a ball into you from 50 yards which would have put a rhino down ï˜³ I then blobbed the next 2 holes ï˜Ÿ Proper knobbled ï¤ª
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			Well done GBH, you are now a forum hero :rofl: We donâ€™t want the fishy winning 

Click to expand...

Joking aside, that couple of seconds you have to react were pretty scary. Good job Fish carried on walking and didn't duck into it.

There was a dramatic drop in form after that shot though. Fish had scored as many points on the first three holes as I did on the front nine but we still finished level.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Mar 22, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			What does he play off?
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is 14.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 23, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I am thinking for next years meets he is off scratch :ears:
		
Click to expand...

WOW......  with that success record I've just read, it'll have to be, at least, single figures for him, to give us 70 year-olds a look in.


----------



## Captainron (Mar 23, 2018)

We need to get him on the Trilby Tour. Heâ€™d even clean those bandits out!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 23, 2018)

Captainron said:



			We need to get him on the Trilby Tour. Heâ€™d even clean those bandits out!
		
Click to expand...

As long as he doesnâ€™t play in the pairs event at Walton Heath we have a chance :rofl:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 24, 2018)

Here's a couple of bits of Ailsa bunker play from Piece and Wookie respectively...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/xiXpSTZkwrunKL9f2

https://photos.app.goo.gl/q3o88YuV12DHcOfp2

Enjoy!


----------



## Jimaroid (Mar 24, 2018)

The sting in the tail of this trip for me has been that it resulted in me being laid up in bed most of the week with horrific manflu. Hope I haven't passed it on to any of my many companions.


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Here's a couple of bits of Ailsa bunker play from Piece and Wookie respectively...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/xiXpSTZkwrunKL9f2

https://photos.app.goo.gl/q3o88YuV12DHcOfp2

Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Is Wookie still in their


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2018)

Fish said:



			Is Wookie still in their 



Click to expand...

Amazing how a six foot deep bunker looks shallow when Simon is in it.

He did get out by the time when we played Formby on the Monday.


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2018)

Photo's from arriving, looking around and then playing the Ailsa course :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2018)

The Lodge accommodation and Wildings Restaurant :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2018)

Views from the breakfast room and then Robert the Bruce :thup:


----------



## wookie (Mar 24, 2018)

richart said:



			Amazing how a six foot deep bunker looks shallow when Simon is in it.

He did get out by the time when we played Formby on the Monday.

Click to expand...

Good job we werenâ€™t playing medal as Iâ€™d still be there


----------



## Piece (Mar 24, 2018)

Merv_swerve said:



			Here's a couple of bits of Ailsa bunker play from Piece and Wookie respectively...

https://photos.app.goo.gl/xiXpSTZkwrunKL9f2

https://photos.app.goo.gl/q3o88YuV12DHcOfp2

Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...

Quality Merv! Never knew you videod that! :clap:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 25, 2018)

Piece said:



			Quality Merv! Never knew you videod that! :clap:
		
Click to expand...

The shot was quality &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Merv_swerve (Mar 25, 2018)

wookie said:



			Good job we werenâ€™t playing medal as Iâ€™d still be there
		
Click to expand...

For such a short clip, so glad I managed to catch your reaction to the result. Absolute classic.


----------

